# oldschool BMX ..Galerie



## svennox (27. September 2012)

*BMX*
Zitat Wikipedia: "*BMX* ist die Abkürzung für *Bicycle Motocross*,
wobei das X für das englische Wort _cross_ (‚Kreuz‘ bzw. ‚kreuzen‘, ‚durchqueren‘) steht.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Ende der 1960er-Jahre in den USA entstandene Sportart,
bei der Sportler auf einem 20″-Fahrrad (20-Zoll-Laufräder) verschiedene Tricks oder Stunts ausführen.
Der Vorläufer des BMX war Anfang der 1960er-Jahre das sogenannte Sting-Ray-Fahrrad („Stachelrochen“),
welches in weiter entwickelter Form in den 1970ern als Bonanzarad nach Europa kam.
Bereits mit diesen Sting-Rays trugen Jugendliche in den USA einen mit Sprüngen und Steilkurven versehenen,
etwa 400 Meter langen Sandkurs im Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen gegen sieben Kontrahenten aus.
Da die Fahrräder für diesen harten Einsatz eigentlich nicht konzipiert waren,
entwickelte man statisch stabilere Rahmen, behielt jedoch den hohen Lenker und das 20-Zoll-Felgenmaß bei:
Das erste „echte“ BMX-Fahrrad war geboren.
BMX-Räder waren Anfang der 1980er-Jahre bei Kindern und Jugendlichen als Fahrrad sehr in Mode."

ps. ..Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMX

*Also bitte möglichst "nur" classicBMX posten, aber gg. kurze Ausschweifungen habe ich nichts aus zu setzen *

..los geht es.. mit der BMXclassicGalerie:
(alle hier gezeigten Räder hab ich im BMXmuseum gefunden)











.....................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











                                                       1983 GT Pro Nora Cup

Parts List
1983 GT Pro Frame and Forks (OG Chrome and undrilled forks)
GT Pro Bars XL
GT Seat Post
Beartrap II Headset
Pro Neck Stem
SST Dirt Skirt
Oakley B1-B Grips with Crud Plugs
Dia Compe MX1000 Brake with Tech III Lever
Skyway Pro Pads
Suntour XC-II pedals
Kashimax MX Seat
Suntour Seat Clamp
Izumi Chain
Sugino Chainwheel
Redline 400 Cranks
Araya 7X Wheels
Tioga Comp III's
Haro Tech Plate
Repro Pad Set


----------



## Stirni (27. September 2012)

ganzschön retro! aber schön anzuschauen.

der hase auf dem einen bild ist allerdings ziemlich geil drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (27. September 2012)

Geile Bikes, kann man nicht anders sagen. Hätte mir früher die Finger danach geleckt ;-)
Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich aber: Der CW Lenker hat nix an dem Haro Master zu suchen, oder?

Bitte mehr Bilder von solchen Leckerbissen...


----------



## svennox (27. September 2012)

*Old School BMX Reunion*


----------



## agent_steed (27. September 2012)

Der beste Thread, der hier in den letzten drei Jahren aufgemacht wurde.
Super Räder, eine echte Freude!


----------



## svennox (28. September 2012)

yes and thanks !!! 
..falls für einige ein paar Bilder zu gross geraten sind,
kann ich nur "sorry" sagen, aber auf meinem Bildschirm passt alles perfekt rauf,
also kann ich nur empfehlen, entweder größeren Bildschirm
oder Fotos abspeichern und dann noch mal auf euer PC-Medium genußvoll reinziehen !!! 



agent_steed schrieb:


> Der beste Thread, der hier in den letzten drei Jahren aufgemacht wurde.
> Super Räder, eine echte Freude!


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. September 2012)

Da sind aber auch echte Leckerbissen dabei. Der Redline RL 20 in diesem Orange finde ich super cool...


----------



## svennox (28. September 2012)

weitere BMX aus´m MUSEUM    

z.B. BMX GT "mach-one" aus 1985


























BMX GT









BMX Hutch Pro Raider


----------



## gobo (28. September 2012)

sehr geiler tread,vorallem die T/A´s sind der hammer!!
mehr davon!!
ist mal was ganz anderes als der einheitsbrei sonst hier


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. September 2012)

Der GT Pro Performer is ja wohl der Knaller
Den GT Mach one hatte ich mal. Sah fast genauso aus
Mein Gott bin ich alt 

old school rules


----------



## konsti-d (28. September 2012)

ich bin zwar zu jung um ne Ahnung zu haben, aber schau mir die Dinger sehr gern an.
Damit ich auch produktiv was beitragen kann, hab ich Google ein wenig bemüht und bin auf die Seite gestoßen, deren Fundus wohl unergründlich ist. 
Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern also - und wenn was gut ist, hier rein!

Hab mir mal was schönes rausgepickt:
1982 GJS A-Frame







1978 GT Gary Turner






1983 Schwinn Predator






1975 Mongoose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (29. September 2012)

der vorbau am mongoose,hammer


----------



## svennox (29. September 2012)

@_pastajunkie_: stimme dir zum Teil zu..OLDSCHOOL-BMX-BIKES sollten möglichst im original-Zustand belassen werden 


pastajunkie schrieb:


> Geile Bikes, kann man nicht anders sagen. Hätte mir früher die Finger danach geleckt ;-)
> Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich aber: Der CW Lenker hat nix an dem Haro Master zu suchen, oder?
> 
> Bitte mehr Bilder von solchen Leckerbissen...


 @_konsti-d_: das 1.deiner BMX-Auflistung.. 
..das Gold-Braune "1982 GJS A-Frame"  ist ok. 
..die restlichen 3 können weg, zumindest für meinem Geschmack 

@gobo : tja, die Sache mit dem Einheitsbrei, ist schwierig,
ich probiere auch immer MEIN DING ZU MACHEN ..und nicht mit der Masse zu gehen, allerdings fällt das einigen sehr schwer ?! 
..wobei natürl. auch vieles NEUE super ist !!! ..nur man sollte sich ein wenig vom anderen absetzen, sonst wird es schnell langweilig 

..leicht modifiziert, aber wieder was schönes, was hier rein gehört, wie ich finde,
auch wenn es schwer wird noch weitere echte Leckerbissen zu finden, ohne das es sich wiederholt ?! 

schmankel !!!
BMX 2x HARO





BMX haro (nicht alle Bilder können in top qualität sein, leider)










BMX GT pro 1983





BMX GT performer Rahmen von 1987


----------



## konsti-d (29. September 2012)

Du magst wohl nur was auf Hochglanz poliert ist, seh ich n bisschen anders


----------



## gobo (29. September 2012)

ooohhh da kommt man echt ins schärmen
irgendwann wird auch mal eins aufgebaut,hätte ich richtig bock drauf
aber das blöde ist hier bei un s eine richtig gute basis zu finden ist schwer zumal auch nicht alle auf ihre "sachen" acht geben o. pflegen.


----------



## svennox (29. September 2012)

@_konsti-d_ : ..kann man auch falsch verstehen..chromRÃ¤der mÃ¼ssen es nÃ¤ml. nicht sein..!
(der 80erJahre look war aber Ã¼brigens so Hochglanz-glÃ¤nzend)

..den "raw-look" bzw. "rattig-look" falls du das meinst.. find ich schon geil....
aber es MUSS STIMMIG also zusammen passen und mit EDLEN TEILEN VERSEHEN SEIN..!!!!!

....aber ich gebe dir mal in diesem Punkt hier recht..
..das ich meine Sachen sehr pflege, zwar auch natÃ¼rl. hart ran nehme,
ABER..auch sehr gewissenhaft damit umgehe,
d.h. wenn etwas schmutzig oder auch kaputt gegangen ist, dann wird es gesÃ¤ubert oder sogar sofort ersetzt ! 

ps. deine gefundene, fÃ¼r uns eingefÃ¼gte, GoogleSeite ( http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/ ) ist sehr nett
auch wenn ich diese natÃ¼rl. schon kenne, ABER eventuell andere nicht,
somit DANKE dafÃ¼r ! 


konsti-d schrieb:


> Du magst wohl nur was auf Hochglanz poliert ist, seh ich n bisschen anders





 @_Gogo_: ..auch dir stimme ich in deiner Aussage zu..
LEIDER ist das so, dass nicht alle so sorgsam mit ihren Sachen umgehen, bzw. diese pflegen  


gobo schrieb:


> ooohhh da kommt man echt ins schwÃ¤rmen
> irgendwann wird auch mal eins aufgebaut,hÃ¤tte ich richtig bock drauf
> aber das blÃ¶de ist hier bei un s eine richtig gute basis zu finden ist schwer zumal auch nicht alle auf ihre "sachen" acht geben o. pflegen.




..ps. ..bei ebay verkauft im Ã¼brigen einer sein SchÃ¤tzchen:
BMX Hutch TrickStar .....komplett in schwarz .....sehr lecker
..allerdings ist der Preis auch sehr hoch angesetzt,  knapp 3000,-â¬ 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-B...836?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416abad2f4












[SIZE=+0]*Frame:          * (Minty)Hutch Trick Star JAPANACE MADE[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]*Fork:               *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Minty) Hutch longer elevated woody Itson style [/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Bars:             * (MINT)Hutch Ladder Bars âMike Dominguezâ[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Original Stickers[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Stem:            *(SHOW) Hutch Western H Freestyle [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tripple chromed Stem [/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Headset:       *(NEW) Tioga[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Beartrap II[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*[SIZE=+0]Cranks:         [/SIZE]*[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]  (NOS) Chromed Sugino  CT 175[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Chain Ring:   *(NOS) Chromed Sugino 44T[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]*Rims:             *(New) [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ACS Z-MAG 5 Spokes Black [/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Seat:              *[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] (80'S) Black Dominator 2166 [/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Post:              *([FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NOS) Layback Seat Post 4130 CR-MO Black[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Clamp:           *[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Polish Hutch HI-CALIBER [/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Chain:            *(New) [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]White over Chrome[/SIZE][/FONT]
*Pedals:           *HSING-TA HTI 851 platform pedals Black
[SIZE=+0]*Tires:             * (NOS) [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Haro Multisurface  20 x 1.75 Black[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=+0]*Grips:             *(New) [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ame Tri Black [/SIZE][/FONT]
*Brakes:           *([FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NOS) Dia Compe MX1000 Front & Rear Set Black[/FONT]


----------



## konsti-d (29. September 2012)

svennox schrieb:


> ..allerdings ist der Preis auch sehr hoch angesetzt,  knapp 3000,-



bei aller Liebe - das ist doch astronomisch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (29. September 2012)

konsti-d schrieb:


> bei aller Liebe - das ist doch astronomisch, oder?



Es ist wie bei allem anderen auch. Das war der ungefähre Preis damals auch, nur in Mark...


----------



## svennox (30. September 2012)

..juup so sehe ich das auch ..astronomisch teuer UND D-Mark=EURO..
....da KULT + NEUzustand und eine absolute TOP Rarität, trotzdem frech,
..tja ein wenig ist da wohl auch der EURO schuld, aber werden wir mal nicht politisch!!! 


konsti-d schrieb:


> bei aller Liebe - das ist doch astronomisch, oder?





pastajunkie schrieb:


> Es ist wie bei allem anderen auch. Das war der ungefähre Preis damals auch, nur in Mark...


3000,-EURO bei ebay !!!










Galerie BMX cycles diesmal aus ende der 70iger:
BMX redline MX-II 1979





BMX 1978 Healing supermax





BMX Quicksilver 1979





1979 Mongoose
......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1979 Robinson Expert
(hiermal gut zu sehen: Bike aus 1979, UND das Foto ist aus diesem Jahr 2012..im Hintergrund steht ein 2011er chevyCamaro)





1979 SE RACING P.K. RIPPER ..auch damals wurde schon der LRS bzw, die Felge gelocht ;-)





2x 1979 SEracing Quadangle










1979 Takara Outlaw





BMX Kuwahara KE-1 1979





1978 DG racer





1978 JMC


----------



## svennox (30. September 2012)

hier gehts weiter..
Bilder sind 2011 entstanden..
oldschool_BMX_Galerie..hier gehts lang 




BMX Hutch




















BMX Hutch TrickStar gold edition




BREMSE !!!


----------



## gobo (1. Oktober 2012)

ooohhh das hutch sehr sehr lecker

man muß sagen das da die deutschen mit den amis mitziehen wollen und dadurch eine so hohe preis vorstellungen haben.
ich meine wir reden hier von "fahrräder" die fast 20 jahre alt sind.klar wenn man die top aufbauten sieht kann man das schon verstehen das der eine oder andere da ne mark mehr haben will aber man sollte auch ein wenig realistisch bleiben!!
wobei wir hier noch nicht mal von den ltd`s reden.
bin auch ein wenig bei ebay in den staaten unterwegs und wenn man dann sieht das du da leute hast die vereinzelt teilweise 10.000 dollar für ein rad haben wollen dann verstehe ich die welt nicht mehr!!


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. Oktober 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> bin auch ein wenig bei ebay in den staaten unterwegs und wenn man dann sieht das du da leute hast die vereinzelt teilweise 10.000 dollar für ein rad haben wollen dann verstehe ich die welt nicht mehr!!



Hab mal irgendwo im Netz gelesen das es bei den Amis Leute gibt die davon leben, solche Oldschool-Bikes aufzubauen...
Das Leben in Amerila ist teuer und solange es Leute gibt die die Preise zählen wird sich nix dran ändern...


----------



## svennox (1. Oktober 2012)

BMX










1979 Schwinn Sting Comp










1980 Redlin MX-II





1984 Revcore Jr





1980 Proline redline





1980 DG racer





1980 Mongoose ..profileBlatt





1980 Mongoose motomag





1980 SEracing p.k.




















??????..........1980 GJS ................siehe ANTRIEB ?????????





BMX GT freestyler










1980 Mongoose
........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BMX mit 26zoll LRS !!!
1980 Gary Littlejohn 26









1980 Redline MX-II


----------



## Dnoizer (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich flipp aus, ist das schön hier  Hatte damals auch ein 88er Haro Master, welches mir aber geklaut wurde. Derzeit besitze ich noch ein 88er GT Junior Performer und zwei 89er Haro Master mit Bashguard. Wollte die Bikes mal verkaufen, allerdings sind die Interessenten immer wieder abgesprungen und somit hab ich sie doch behalten. Allerdings komme ich zeitlich nicht dazu, sie wieder fit zu machen. Hier mal zwei von meinen Bikes:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/gt_bicycles/15033

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/haro/15034

Ansonsten freue ich mich über weitere Bilder von Oldschool Bikes, die hier gepostet werden.


----------



## derAndre (2. Oktober 2012)

Der Rahmen war der Hammer, leider nicht so ganz stabil


svennox schrieb:


>


Das Performer hatte ich in knallgelb. Schöner Rahmen ist mir auch nur einmal gebrochen. Damit sind wir noch lange Lakegejumped. Den Vorbau habe ich immer noch an meinem BMX.


>



Für ein neues Flightcrank würde ich morden. Meins ist irgendwann leider gebrochen und hat sich tief in meiner Wade verewigt


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöner Thread

n pa Bilder vom BMX Oldschool Meeting in Zeven (2011); "Show & Shine"

























mehr Bilder im www.funsports-zeven.de Blog oder bei





Oldschool Rules


----------



## svennox (4. Oktober 2012)

@_Funsports_ Z : oh..vom BMX GT PERFORMER in gelb
..hätte ich sehr gern noch mehr gesehen, vorallem einzel-aufnahmen davon !!! 


1980 SE racing Basher





1980 DG Banty





1980 powerlite Pro










1980 Mongoose supergoose










1981 Robison expert





1981 GT pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. Oktober 2012)

schöne BMX im restauriertem Zustand 

BMX 1981 GT pro mal mit roten Teilen:















ohne die in rot eloxierten Aluteile ..find ich´s schöner, aber natürl. GESCHMACKSACHE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















1981 Kuwahara





BMX 1981 patterson










BMX 1981 Mongoose Supergoose


----------



## svennox (7. Oktober 2012)

oldschool BMX

1981 Mongoose Supergoose





1981 SE Racing P.K. Ripper





1981 SE Racing Quadangle






1981 Kuwahara KZ-1
















1981 Torker






1981 Mongoose
......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1981 Malvern Star Supermax CrMo






1981 Boss 24







...........ein besonderer Schmankel, wie ich finde...........DENN.......sehr selten, extrem selten !!!
1981 Profile Champ Pro

























 .............  ..................  .....................  ........................  .......................  .................  ........................


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2012)

Das mittlere auf dem Bild ist sehr schön- was für ein Hersteller ist das denn?


----------



## svennox (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo erstmal,
also wie ich das sehe, mußt du nur richtig gucken+lesen,
auch wenn manchmal ein BMX mehrmals eingefügt ist, da es aus verschiedenen positionen aufgenommen wurde
ist der HerstellerName immer jeweils über und/oder auf den Bike´s sehr gut zu erkennen.

UND FALLS SICH MAL EIN FEHLER EINGESCHLICHEN HABEN SOLLTE,
dann bitte das nächste mal genauer beschreiben, vom welchem Bike die Rede ist.  
Eventuell kann ich dann mehr helfen 


argh schrieb:


> Das mittlere auf dem Bild ist sehr schön- was für ein Hersteller ist das denn?





1981 Torker












1981 Torker MX











1981 mongoose






1981 Kuwahara KZ-2







1981 Mongoose Supergoose







1981 Champion







1981 Kuwahara KZ-1

















1981 SE Racing Quadangle







1981 Schwinn Scrambler


----------



## Maui_Jim (8. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinn, echt geile Bikes! 
Wieviele davon Tuffs haben finde ich echt extrem.
Wenn man genauer hinschaut sieht man öfter mal Teile die vom Alter nicht immer so genau zum Rahmenalter passen...
Dafür sind andere wieder perfekt abgestimmt.
Aber gut aussehen tun sie allemal!!!


----------



## svennox (13. Oktober 2012)

..nicht immer sind die originalTeile auffindbar, 
aber es ist ja auch oft eine Sache des WILLENS und GESCHMACKES 

BMX 1981 Torker L.P.











1981 JMC Black Shadow





1981 teamMongoose






1981 cobra





1981 DG






1981 Profile Champ Pro













1981 SE Racing Quadangle





1981 Hutch Pro Racer






1981 BlueMAX


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2012)

ich muß ehrlich sagen das ich einige wenige räder garnicht kenne!
das cobra hatte ich mal als freestyler aber was ist ein dc??kenn ich garnicht.


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2012)

kennt die jungs noch einer??
bekomme es leider nicht grösser,sorry!


----------



## DirkF. (13. Oktober 2012)

Jo Hi .

PTR - Trickstyler sagt mir auch noch was ! 

Ich muss mal sagen das dieser Thread mit all den Vorstellungen und Pics 
einfach MEGAGEIL ist 

Das dumme dabei ist : Es ist 30 Jahre her 

Da steh ich ja mit meinem 95èr GT-Performer echt nicht gut da .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Oktober 2012)

PTR, war Mitte der 80er! Geile Bikes und das PTR-Trick-Team (ich glaube so hießen sie) waren damals sogar im Fernsehen. Für mich damals ne Sensation...
Gab ja sonst nix in der Richtung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Oktober 2012)

http://youtu.be/Fo2ofOI-fhU

Da sind sie...


----------



## DirkF. (13. Oktober 2012)

Jepp , echt geil mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## ralphi911 (13. Oktober 2012)

geiler Thread! Leider habe ich keine Fotos zum beitragen, aber ein Video. Das war damals einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdewAg5HC3Y"]BMX Bande_Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Oktober 2012)

Wo isser denn?


----------



## gobo (13. Oktober 2012)

patrick,tommy,rainer ich glaub das war so!

ich glaub die rahmen von dennen sind auch ziemlich rar,kann das??
weil diese teile siehste echt selten,ich zumindest.
wenn man das von ´85 mit dem heutigen freestyle fahren vergleicht,meine fresse da hat sich was getan.
da gab es doch auch die cup dogs,eine freestyle truppe aus den staaten!!
ich meine sogar die waren mal in einem deutschen bmx mag. .

man war das ne geile zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (13. Oktober 2012)

_*PTR BMX aus den 80igern !!!*_
@_Gogo_: ... @_DirkF._: ... @_pastajunkie_: ... @_ralphi911_: ...usw.:
..na mensch da bin ich mal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen..
schon "postet" ihr viele, nette Kommentare....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... !!! 


			
				ralphi911 schrieb:
			
		

> geiler Thread!





DirkF. schrieb:


> Jo Hi .
> 
> PTR - Trickstyler sagt mir auch noch was !
> 
> ...



na klar..PTR BMX sagt mir natürl. auch noch was, tolle und schöne Erinnerungen kommen da auch in mir hoch 
super Video/Clips...und hier hab ich gleich mal ein paar PTR BMX aus dieser Zeit:






















@pastajunkie: dieVideo-qualität is nich so dolle, was allerdings Altersbedingt natürl. KEIN WUNDER ist,
aber schön das du das gefunden hast: PTR in den 80iger 
http://youtu.be/Fo2ofOI-fhU


*ich hab hier, für euch, auch noch ein paar Clips eingefügt:*
Eddie Fiola: http://www.ptr-trickstyler.de/videos/1984-mit-eddie-fiola/

1985 im aktuellem Sportstudio: (ist leider das gleiche wie von pastajunkie)
http://www.ptr-trickstyler.de/videos/1985-im-aktuellen-sportstudio/

1985 im ZDF Ferienprogramm: http://www.ptr-trickstyler.de/videos/1985-im-zdf-ferienprogramm/




http://www.veteranencup.de/2010



















Guido Hannich


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Oktober 2012)

Sind mittlerweile eher Kunstwerke als Sportgeräte, svennox?!
Würde ich gar nicht mehr fahren wollten, da könnte Schmutz drankommen ;]
Ich kann auch noch ein GT Performer anbieten (sollte so von 1990 sein).
Ist ein Themenbike (wurd auch mal an "Schönstes GT BMX hier im Forum auf Platz 3 gewählt)
und gehört nun meiner Freundin, die es nicht mehr hergibt =]
Aber gegen diese Herrlichkeiten hier, poste ich lieber nur den Link
Grüße


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2012)

..ich Grüsse Dich....herzlichst willkommen.... MUD´doc
....wie natürlich auch ALLE ANDEREN die hier schon nettes gepostet haben !!!   

Juup ..ich möchte auch nur wunderbare Kunstwerke hier sehen, wenn möglich
..allerdings hast schon recht, als Sportgerät sind die schon fast zu schade,
zumal es ja leider, aber auch logischer Weise, schwierig ist Teile zu bekommen 

..trotzdem bist du einer der wenigen, die noch so ein GT Performer Rahmen besitzen..
und auch wenn dieser jetzt deiner Freundin gehört, ich würde den auch nicht wieder hergeben!!!

Ich habe leider mein HUTCH und auch mein GT vor langer Zeit verkauft..
in dem Zustand wie die hier, im Thread schon mehrmals erfolgreich, von mir aufgeführt wurden...!
...allerdings habe ich damals wesentlich weniger Geld dafür bekommen, 
was die oldschool-BMX jetzt erzielen  ..mal sehen vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal wieder eins ?!


............so..genug gequatscht...jetzt gehts weiter mit BMX-Bike´s

1981 Team Mongoose











1981 Redline MX-III






1981 Redline MX-II













1981 Nomura







1983 CW Racing Phaze 1







1981 Profile Champ Pro












1981 Malvern Star SuperMaX






noch ein 1981 DG Racer.....da weiter oben bei den Post´s
einigen diese Marke völlig unbekannt ist !!!






1981 Mongoose Supergoose







1981 Boss Factory Team Model












1981 Healing HMX-600


----------



## gobo (15. Oktober 2012)

1980 huffy pro lightning


----------



## gobo (15. Oktober 2012)

so auf einem bein kann man bekanntlich nicht stehen:

1988 auburn cr20r


----------



## DirkF. (15. Oktober 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> so auf einem bein kann man bekanntlich nicht stehen:
> 
> 1988 auburn cr20r


 
Jo Hi . 
Sehr geile Geometrie , vor allem das Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr hin ! 
Ist das Rohr , links und rechts dem Hinterrad oval oder eckig ? 
- Kann ich nicht so ganz genau erkennen


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2012)

1988 AUBURN CR 20 R .......hier nochmal aus einer anderen Sicht,
da siehst du dann die Geo, deiner Frage, noch besser:













gobo schrieb:


> so auf einem bein kann man bekanntlich nicht stehen:
> 
> 1988 auburn cr20r





DirkF. schrieb:


> Jo Hi .
> Sehr geile Geometrie , vor allem das Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr hin !
> Ist das Rohr , links und rechts dem Hinterrad oval oder eckig ?
> - Kann ich nicht so ganz genau erkennen






hier aus dem Jahr 1991 Auburn CR-20RX


----------



## DirkF. (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo Hi Sven .

Echt total abgefahren geil das Teil 

Sach mal , sind die  "Gelenke" am Anfang der Hinterachse 
bis kurz vor die Kurbel auch mechanisch belastbar 
oder ist das nur so optisch erstellt ??? 

Kann dann auch das erste "Fully-BMX" sein , oder ?


----------



## konsti-d (17. Oktober 2012)

Wird wohl keine Federung sein, so wie das aussieht.
74 gab´s das z.B. am Yamaha Motobike


----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2012)

"Fully-BMX" hat was  ..aber bei dem AUBURN federt nichts.

1981 Kuwahara KZ-1












1981 SE Racing P.K. Ripper







1981 Mongoose Motomag


















1981 Mongoose Motomag






1981 Kuwahara KZ-1






1981 Mongoose Motomag


















1981 Mongoose






1981 Mongoose












1981 Diamondback Pro-Star






1981 Redline MX II











1981 Kuwahara KZ-1












1981 Mongoose Motomag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (17. Oktober 2012)

die motomags sehen einfach hammermässig aus,top
ist echt mal was anderes!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein 1993 Pro Freestyle Tour mit mir drauf.






Und heute als Retro Sammlerstück


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ansonsten - Knallerrädchen hier! Ich hatte 1986 ein Redline RL 20 Prostyler. Wurde aber 3 Monate nach Fertigstellung geklaut. Dreckschweine! Habe nicht einmal ein Foto, da wir keine Kamera hatten.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ach, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich suche Pro Freestyle Tour Decals, gerne Repro. Design würde mir zwischen 1987 und 1989 gefallen. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## svennox (26. Oktober 2012)

..hy, einfach bei ebay mal reinschauen, da gibts oft, interessante Sachen.
.....z.B. diese Sticker hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/320863086800
..................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps. @DennisMenace : ...dein Chrom GT performer gefällt mir sehr !!!  

Galerie:
1981 Gary Littlejohn Team Model












1981 SE Racing P.K. Ripper






1981 Hutch Pro Racer Factory Team






1981 JMC Black Shadow






1982 Kuwahara ET 
............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1982 GT Pro






1982 Diamondback Moto One






1982 GT Pro






1982 Torker 280X












1982 Raleigh Super Burner


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hey. Danke für´s Suchen. Ich schaue ab und an auf Ebay. Aber der schippert nur US. Ich hatte mal eine Seite gefunden, die weltweit verschickt haben, aber finde sie nicht mehr. Ich habe auch noch zwei Rädchen, aber die passen nicht ganz zum oldschool Thema  Die Torker Räder sind der Oberhammer!


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Oktober 2012)

Es sind hier echt oberhammer bunte BMX bei . . . so war das damals eben.


----------



## RetroRocky (29. Oktober 2012)

geile Zeit, meine Zeit und geile Räder - besonders das KUWA E.T.

Grüße euer

Retrorocky

www.retrorocky.de


----------



## svennox (4. November 2012)

@_RetroRocky_: ..ich Grüsse Dich und sei Willkommen!

Hier ein interessanter BMX - LINK :
http://seatpost.wordpress.com/

Galerie:
1982 Hutch Pro Racer






1982 National Pro Long





1982 National Pro Long












1982 SE Racing P.K. Ripper






1982 Hutch XL .....als 24er ..........sehr extrem selten !































1982 Hutch XL-24






1982 GT Mini






1982 GT Pro




















1982 Kuwahara E.T.













1982 GT BMX 24






1982 Bandito 24






1982 Skyway T/A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. November 2012)

sehr geiles t/a

was hat das mit den kuwa E.T aufsich??gehts da um den film??sorry bin da jetzt nicht ganz so bewandert!


----------



## Maui_Jim (4. November 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> was hat das mit den kuwa E.T aufsich??gehts da um den film??sorry bin da jetzt nicht ganz so bewandert!



Yep, es waren Kuwahara Bikes in dem Film. Es gab sogar eine Film-Edition von dem Bike. 2 Kumpels hatten so einen Bock, der sah von der Ausstattung etwas anders aus als auf dem Bild. Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind aber identisch...

Der Film war bei mir der Auslöser für jahrelanges BMX-Fieber. Da musste ein BMX Rad her und das Crossrad-ähnliche Teil wurde abgelöst...

War ne schöne Zeit ;-)


----------



## svennox (4. November 2012)

die oben "Kuwahara E.T." und auch andere BMX sind zum Teil nicht im original Zustand,
aber hübsch, finde ich 



gobo schrieb:


> sehr geiles t/a
> 
> was hat das mit den kuwa E.T aufsich??gehts da um den film??sorry bin da jetzt nicht ganz so bewandert!





pastajunkie schrieb:


> Yep, es waren Kuwahara Bikes in dem Film. Es gab sogar eine Film-Edition von dem Bike. 2 Kumpels hatten so einen Bock, der sah von der Ausstattung etwas anders aus als auf dem Bild. Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind aber identisch...
> 
> Der Film war bei mir der Auslöser für jahrelanges BMX-Fieber. Da musste ein BMX Rad her und das Crossrad-ähnliche Teil wurde abgelöst...
> 
> War ne schöne Zeit ;-)



....alles korrekt !  

1982 Kuwahara E.T.







1982 Blue Max






1982 SE Racing P.K. Ripper





1982 Hustler Pro
.......................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.......................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1982 Hutch Pro Racer












1982 SE Racing P.K. Ripper


----------



## svennox (19. November 2012)

BMX oldschool-Galerie

1982 Redline MX-II









...............................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








1982 National Pro Long









.................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









1982 Patterson Long
...................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1982 Diamondback Silver Streak
.....................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1982 JMC Shadow
................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. November 2012)

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht mit was für einer Liebe zum Detail die Jungs unterwegs sind. Die Räder sind zum Teil über 30 Jahre alt und sehen aus wir aus dem Laden. Grass...


----------



## Fraggle69 (24. November 2012)

...da kriegen die Augen ja Wasser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. Dezember 2012)

BMX Galerie

1982 GT Pro








...........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1982 Race Inc. RM2
















1982 Robinson Pro 
.........................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






1982 Kuwahara E.T. KZ-2.5














1982 Hutch Pro Racer














1982 National Pro Long


----------



## gobo (5. Dezember 2012)

der `82 hutch pro racer,ein traum.

was ist den im bereich bmx sehr selten??


----------



## svennox (7. Dezember 2012)

(oldschool HARO-FREESTYLER_BMX bei ebay..siehe am ende)
..gute Frage, denn SELTEN sind so einige BMX mittlerweile ! 
Ich persÃ¶nlich suche hauptsÃ¤chlich immer nur nach "Hutch".."GT" +vorallem"Haro"BMX_BIKES ?!
..allerdings sind die GESCHMÃCKER, vorallem hier im IBC-Forum, vÃ¶llig unterschiedlich, aber das ist ja auch gut so ! 

(auf der ERSTEN-SEITE sind VIELE meiner BMX-Favoriten): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601036



weiter mit der Galerie:
1982 Haro Freestyler
............................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1982 Pro-Lite














1982 Powerlite






1982 Hutch Pro Racer







1982 Hutch Pro Racer 





1982 GT Pro
................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1982 Patterson Long
...........................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(oldschool HARO-FREESTYLER_BMX bei ebay..)
der Preis ist selbst fÃ¼r mich TOTAL ÃBERZOGEN, FRECH, DUMM, UNVERSCHÃMT, UNREALISTISCH und so weiter 
..nichtmal einen DRITTEL (also sprich ca.2200,-â¬) wÃ¼rde ich dafÃ¼r ausgeben, schon garnicht fÃ¼r die schreckliche VorbauausfÃ¼hrung:
ansonsten ist es ja ganz schick..

6500,-EURO  = *HARO FREESTYLER bmx bike 1983 with skyway tuff wheel, redline flight crank*



http://www.ebay.de/itm/HARO-FREESTYLER-bmx-bike-1983-with-skyway-tuff-wheel-redline-flight-crank-/281035698733?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item416f08722d

...............................................................


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Dezember 2012)

svennox schrieb:


> (oldschool HARO-FREESTYLER_BMX bei ebay..)
> der Preis ist selbst für mich TOTAL ÜBERZOGEN, FRECH, DUMM, UNVERSCHÄMT, UNREALISTISCH und so weiter
> ..nichtmal einen DRITTEL (also sprich ca.2200,-) würde ich dafür ausgeben, schon garnicht für die schreckliche Vorbauausführung:
> ansonsten ist es ja ganz schick..
> ...



Das ist die Ausstattung die Bob Haro Gefahren ist, der Bock muß das Geld Wert sein. Nur wird keiner soviel zahlen  Die Farbe der Griffe ist ne Frechheit...
Die Pedalen kenne ich auch nicht, klar ich kenne bestimmt nicht alles, aber da gehören Shimano DX dran und nix anderes...
Der Preis ist ne Frechheit...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2012)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Das ist die Ausstattung die Bob Haro Gefahren ist, der Bock muß das Geld Wert sein. Nur wird keiner soviel zahlen  Die Farbe der Griffe ist ne Frechheit...
> Die Pedalen kenne ich auch nicht, klar ich kenne bestimmt nicht alles, aber da gehören Shimano DX dran und nix anderes...
> Der Preis ist ne Frechheit...



Das Rad ist bis ins Detail das Bob Haro Rad! Auch Pedale und Griffe. Erst recht die geile Vector-Vorbau-Lenker Kombi! Ob es einem 6500 EUR wert ist, muss man selbst wissen. Wenn er sich für weniger nicht von diesem Turbo-Sahnestück verabschiedet, ist es eben so! Abramovic würden 6500 nicht bocken  

http://www.jtfreestyle.com/Vintagebikes/1983_BobH_Haro_Freestyler_Poster.htm


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin nun doch sehr erstaunt, dass der Begründer des Oldschool Threads Vectorbars nicht kennt - hmmmmm!?!?

Svennox: hast du eigentlich eigene BMX Räder?






Zieht man das Bild groß, kann man die rot-gelben B1B erkennen.


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Dezember 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich bin nun doch sehr erstaunt, dass der Begründer des Oldschool Threads Vectorbars nicht kennt - hmmmmm!?!?
> 
> Svennox: hast du eigentlich eigene BMX Räder?
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es so ist und die rot- gelben Griffe dran waren, sind sie in meinen Augen hässlich. Aber es waren die 80iger, da war vieles hässlich...
Das einzige das diesen Preis rechtfertigen würde wäre wenn es das Original-Bike von dem Poster wäre...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2012)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so ist und die rot- gelben Griffe dran waren, sind sie in meinen Augen hässlich. Aber es waren die 80iger, da war vieles hässlich...
> Das einzige das diesen Preis rechtfertigen würde wäre wenn es das Original-Bike von dem Poster wäre...



Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ohne die Griffe ist es eben nicht die Bob Haro BMX plus Poster Replica. Pink, türkis, babyblau, grün, orange und co von Mitte der 80er sind auch nur schön, wenn man dabei war - so wie ich  Für jeden anderen muss ein 2000 EUR 1986 Haro Master in neongrün aussehen, wie ein Walmart Klein-Mädchenrad.


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Dezember 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ohne die Griffe ist es eben nicht die Bob Haro BMX plus Poster Replica. Pink, türkis, babyblau, grün, orange und co von Mitte der 80er sind auch nur schön, wenn man dabei war - so wie ich  Für jeden anderen muss ein 2000 EUR 1986 Haro Master in neongrün aussehen, wie ein Walmart Klein-Mädchenrad.



Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, da hast du recht. 
Da gibt es aber einige Räder hier im Thread die mir besser gefallen, die sind dann halt nicht Bob Haro Replica, aber mir gefallen sie besser. 
1983 war aber auch ne ganz andere Zeit als 1986, die Farben wurden erst in den späten 80igern, so ab 85, bunter, vorher war es viel Chrom...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2012)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters, da hast du recht.
> Da gibt es aber einige Räder hier im Thread die mir besser gefallen, die sind dann halt nicht Bob Haro Replica, aber mir gefallen sie besser.
> 1983 war aber auch ne ganz andere Zeit als 1986, die Farben wurden erst in den späten 80igern, so ab 85, bunter, vorher war es viel Chrom...



Einmal mehr - man kann es wohl nur verstehen, wenn man dabei war. Mein erstes BMX Action Magazin hatte ich 1983 in der Hand. Da war ich gerade 10 Jahre alt. Ich habe die Bilder von Del Mar in mich aufgesaugt. Ich konnte jedes an den Rädern der Pros verbaute Teil frei aufsagen. Und so kommen die Leute dazu Replicas zu bauen. Wir empfinden beim Anblick eines solchen Rades, die gleichen Emotionen, wie als Kind. Ein solches Haro zu haben ist die Königsdisziplin. Ich könnte noch heute jedes Teil meines Redline Prostyler Türkis/Chrom von 1987 aufsagen, der mir von einem Drecksack geklaut wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (12. Dezember 2012)

@DennisMenace : ...zu deiner Frage: 
..wie ich auch schon von selbst, weit vorher erwähnte,
bin ich z.Zt. nicht im Besitz eines Oldschool-BMX-Rades, deshalb suche ich ja auch,
mein damaliges Hutch (chrom mit schwarzen Teilen) und auch mein GT (chrom mit blauen Teilen)..
hatte ich leider schon in den frühen Jahren verkauft (Anfang der 90iger Jahre)

und um nochmal zu der "ebay" Haro Vaiante zurück zu kommen, natürlich kenne ich dieses tolle BMX....
....gerade deshalb bleibe ich ja auch bei meiner persönlichen Meinung, das ich die Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination....schrecklich finde....
das war schon damals so UND hat sich bis einschließlich heute NICHT geändert UND wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern, SORRY !!! 

..deshalb zeige ich hier im Thread ja auch hauptsächlich nur "schöne" BMX...
auch wenn sich das natürl. für jeden anders darstellt, ABER das soll es ja auch..
wie schei$$e wäre das denn, wenn alle mit dem gleichen Hobel rumeiern würden 

so nun genug gequatscht, hier geht es zur BMX-OLDSCHOOL-Galerie 
auch wenn natürl. nicht alles originalbelassen an diesen Bikes ist !
1982 Hutch Pro Racer
..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











1982 Torker













........................................................


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Dezember 2012)

Erteilen wir Haro selbst das Wort! Das Bike des Anstoßes ist im Video auch zu sehen. Viel Spaß!  http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/old-school-freitag-beton-hurlant-ausstellung.html


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Dezember 2012)

svennox schrieb:


> @_Funsports_ Z : oh..vom BMX GT PERFORMER in gelb
> ..hätte ich sehr gern noch mehr gesehen, vorallem einzel-aufnahmen davon !!!



Hi sven,

etwas verspätet, hatte ja auch soviel "modernes Zeugs" umme Ohren

habs nich mehr in der Erinnerung, obs davon noch n Detail-foto gab; müßtest sonst mal bei www.oxbmx.de (wenn du da nich eh schon angemeldet bist) durch den OS Zeven 2011 Thread zappen; gabs reichlich Bilder oder sonst beim Ingo Keller auffer Seite (www.bmx-keller.de).

Gruß
Jan


----------



## svennox (6. Januar 2013)

JO..KEIN PROBLEM ..und Danke


----------



## DirkF. (6. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja ein heisses Gerät .

Das Bike übrigens auch


----------



## Maui_Jim (6. Januar 2013)

DirkF. schrieb:


> Das Bike übrigens auch



Hutch Trick Star in Gold! Die Farbe ist Geschmacksache! Das Bike is definitiv cool...


----------



## DirkF. (6. Januar 2013)

Jo Hi . 

Gibts davon noch andere Bilder 








Nur rein interessenhalber


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Januar 2013)

Eben über diese Anzeige gestolpert:






Sorry, geht leider nicht kleiner
...


----------



## Stronglight (23. Januar 2013)

Skyway produziert ja jetzt wieder fleißig, aber leider mit Cantiaufnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLE1933 (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn man die Bilder hier sieht, kriegt man feuchte Augen! Das ist gerade meine Winterbeschäftigung, mein damals über alles geliebte, selbstaufgebaute Bike. Stand jahrelang in der Garage, aber jetzt im Frühjahr kommt das Bike wieder auf die Straße!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. Januar 2013)

LLE1933 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Bilder hier sieht, kriegt man feuchte Augen! Das ist gerade meine Winterbeschäftigung, mein damals über alles geliebte, selbstaufgebaute Bike. Stand jahrelang in der Garage, aber jetzt im Frühjahr kommt das Bike wieder auf die Straße!



OMG! Du hast ein PTR! Großartig! Wo sind die Felgen? Skyway Tuffs bekommt man aus heutiger neuer Produktion saugünstig! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Zoll-BMX-...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item1e7148272e

Die Dinger sind wirklich echt und kommen in einem Skyway Karton! Besser als damals, da mit Präzisionslagern!


----------



## LLE1933 (25. Januar 2013)

Meine Tuff's in weiß versuche ich gerade zu reinigen, im Laufe der Jahre hat sich da ordentlich Dreck angesetzt! Aber neue wären auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. Januar 2013)

LLE1933 schrieb:


> Meine Tuff's in weiß versuche ich gerade zu reinigen, im Laufe der Jahre hat sich da ordentlich Dreck angesetzt! Aber neue wären auch nicht schlecht!



http://www.skywaywheels.com/flashback.htm

Es gibt Skyway noch immer. Nur, dass die Räder natürlich für den harten Einsatz heute völlig unbrauchbar sind. Darum sind sie eben sehr günstig geworden. Ein Hunni lohnt sich  Und es ist ein echt geiles Gefühl, wenn der Postbote diesen großen Skyway Karton abliefert! Die Lager und das Ritzel laufen supergut und smooth!


----------



## LLE1933 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich werd's mir überlegen, und Danke für den Tip!


----------



## kandyman (25. Januar 2013)

Da fällt mir ein dass ich noch einen Satz Toby Henderson Signature Tuff Wheels im Keller habe... und einen RL-20 II   Muss ich mal pos(t)en hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (3. Februar 2013)

Schönes Forum!
Hier ist mein Beitrag:
Mein 1982er Kuwahara ET - Ein echtes Überlebendes, das außer mir noch keinen anderen Herrn erlebt hat.

Ein paar Handgriffe brauchte ich schon, um es wieder in den Originalzustand zu versetzten...aber nicht viel. Ich hatte auch so ziemlich alle Teile aufgehoben...


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2013)

wow 
lese ich richtig, DU bist im ERSTBESITZ eines BMX-RADES aus den 80igern 
HAMMER 
..ich habe meine 2 hübschen 80er BMX leider in den 90igern verkauft (Hutch+GT) 
hoffentl. finde ich mal wieder etwas, dass ich "mein" nennen darf, aber die 80igerBMX sind sauTEUER geworden.



captainz3 schrieb:


> Schönes Forum!
> Hier ist mein Beitrag:
> Mein 1982er Kuwahara ET - Ein echtes Überlebendes, das außer mir noch keinen anderen Herrn erlebt hat.
> 
> Ein paar Handgriffe brauchte ich schon, um es wieder in den Originalzustand zu versetzten...aber nicht viel. Ich hatte auch so ziemlich alle Teile aufgehoben...


----------



## DirkF. (4. Februar 2013)

captainz3 schrieb:


>


 
Geile Sache , genauso kenn ich das .
Glückwunsch dazu , TOP


----------



## captainz3 (4. Februar 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> wow
> lese ich richtig, DU bist im ERSTBESITZ eines BMX-RADES aus den 80igern
> HAMMER
> ..ich habe meine 2 hübschen 80er BMX leider in den 90igern verkauft (Hutch+GT)
> hoffentl. finde ich mal wieder etwas, dass ich "mein" nennen darf, aber die 80igerBMX sind sauTEUER geworden.



Ja...mein Kuwa hat seit den 90ern geduldig in der Garage meiner ebenso geduldigen Eltern gewartet. D.h. manchmal habe ich es während dieser Zeit im Sommer noch bis zum Baggersee ausgeführt 

Seit 2006 mit eigenem Haus hab' ich das gute Stück dann zu mir genommen und mich gefreut, nachdem ich festgestellt habe wie cool das nun schon wieder ist


----------



## svennox (6. Februar 2013)

@DirkF. : ....Hallo erstmal,
du...ich muss dich hiermit nett darum bitten...nicht auf der gleichen Seite ein Foto zu zitieren,
das wird zu voll und man sieht es ja sowieso nochmal weiter oben, auf das was sich dann dein Beitrag bezieht...
DANKE schon mal für dein Verständnis 

ps. ich ertappe mich auch oft beim zitieren....diese Funktion soll ja schließlich auch genutzt werden
.....aber BITTE nicht BEI FOTOS..... auf der selben Seite, DANKE


----------



## Funsports_Z (13. Februar 2013)

Hier gibs wieder "Altmetall" (in Aktion) zusehn


----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2013)

ZEVEN liegt zw. Hamburg+Bremen.....also für mich aus Berliner Sicht gesehen...
gar nicht soooo weit weg, allerdings bis zum Okt. ist es ja noch ne weile hin,
aber DANKE für die INFO.  p.s.: mal wieder ein paar OLDSCHOOL BMX in echt zu sehen, wäre schon geil. 

www.BMX-zeven.de


1983 SE Racing Quadangle






............................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Haro Sport
[IMG]http://bmxmuseum.com/image/deva_aereo_2_blowup.jpg












............................


----------



## berndott (20. Februar 2013)

das ist ein 2006er Retro Haro Sport 

1988er





1985er


----------



## svennox (21. Februar 2013)

super, vorallem das obere deiner beiden BMX-HARO´s 


1998 Robinson Pro 24
















1987 Haro Team Master






.............................................


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. März 2013)

1986 GT BMX Cruiser, sollte ein Pacific Flyer sein. Leider sind die Kurbel und der Vorbau nicht mehr original. Decals fehlen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (11. März 2013)

dein 24er BMX ist zum cruisen völlig ok. 

weitere Netzfunde
..diesen FREESTYLE-LENKER liebe ich !


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. März 2013)

Danke, ist aber ein 26"


----------



## svennox (11. März 2013)

ahhh...Danke, doch ein 26er ! .. na gut....in meinen Augen sollte ein BMX 20" oder  wenn es sein muss....
.....................max.24 Zoll haben, aber so sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, WAS NATÜRL. AUCH OK IST 
ps. ..ich wollte erst fragen, denn durch die (schlechten) Fotos war ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob dein gezeigtes BMX 24 oder gar 26 zoll ist


----------



## bmxserdar27 (27. März 2013)

schöne Bikes so perfekt


----------



## bmxserdar27 (27. März 2013)

Ä±  love  you .bmxxxxxx .and.flatland  and .oldschool  bmx


----------



## falti (22. April 2013)

hatte noch ein privates bild von meinem alten bmx

 das ich seit den 80ern und darüber hinaus als kind gefahren bin 

es hat halt gelebt ein echter zeitzeuge eben


----------



## kandyman (22. April 2013)

Mein RL20-II - wollte ja mal Fotos einstellen. Er hätte mich inzwischen fast verlassen, aber nachdem das ICB doch nix wird durfte er mal bleiben:


----------



## svennox (23. April 2013)

jaja..die alten Zeitzeugen...oder besser noch...die schönen alten Zeiten und Erinnerungen..
kommen bei mir auch immer wieder zurück....WENN ICH SOLCH SCHÖNE ALTE BMX-BIKES SEHE !!! 

..schade das ich meine 2 hübschen vor langer Zeit leider verkauft habe....
aber mal sehen, eventuell komme ich ja mal wieder zu einem BMX HUTCH oder HERO bzw. GT..
zumindest wären dies meine derzeitigen Favoriten, da ich ein HUTCH+GT damals besessen habe !!!     


HARO 1984 (GT) Freestyler


----------



## Haraldus (30. April 2013)

Habe mein PL20 noch von "damals"...
Ja, ja, the good old times...
Jetzt habe ich neue Tuff's gekauft und nun kommen noch (die lang ersehenten) Flight Cranks 401 dran.
Hier schon mal der Stand der Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (1. Mai 2013)

"thanks" ....xtrem.niceBMX


----------



## Maui_Jim (2. Mai 2013)

So einen PL 20 hatte damals mein Kumpel gefahren, war ein Hammerbike!
Allerdings in weiß! War eine richtige Rakete! 
Schönes Bike hast du da, mein Neid ist dir sicher


----------



## svennox (27. Mai 2013)

..feines classic GT_BMX von IBCuser XTRM77


----------



## svennox (7. Juni 2013)

ACHTUNG, dieser POST hat nichts mit OLDSCHOOL_BMX am Hut UND stellt somit nur eine Ausnahme dar...
aber ich finde.. 1. ist das Video total klasse.. 2. ist es auch mal interessant über den Tellerrand zu blicken
3. wußte ich jetzt nicht, wo ich sonst das SUPERCROSSBMX.COM Bike posten hätte können ?! 

http://supercrossbmx.com/media/jeremy-pink-lemonade

von IBC-USER .SoulRider. 





http://vimeo.com/47972449#


----------



## Paincake (16. Juni 2013)

Beim Umzug meiner Mom ist mein altes Diamondback zum Vorschein gekommen. Ein Venom pro von 97, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Überlege es herzurichten, viel ist ja nicht zu machen.


----------



## svennox (30. Juli 2013)

sei WILLKOMMEN !!!
(auch wenn ich hier eigentl. nur "schöne" fertige classicBMX sehen wollte, SORRY)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (30. Juli 2013)

was ein geiles bild mit den zwei skyways auf nem de lorean!!haaammmmmeer!!!!


----------



## Lars_K (5. August 2013)

Was ist eigentlich heute ein Haro Freestyler Ultra BFD von 1995 im neuwertigen Zustand Wert? 
Besitze so ein Bike, war der letzte Freestyler mit Doppelrohr von Haro. Bin ich so gut wie nie gefahren, alles Original bis auf die Mäntel. Damals hat das Bike 1200,-- DM 
Gekostet (habe damals auf der Köln Messe noch 1000,-- DM hingeblättert)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. August 2013)

Lars_K schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich heute ein Haro Freestyler Ultra BFD von 1995 im neuwertigen Zustand Wert?
> Besitze so ein Bike, war der letzte Freestyler mit Doppelrohr von Haro. Bin ich so gut wie nie gefahren, alles Original bis auf die Mäntel. Damals hat das Bike 1200,-- DM
> Gekostet (habe damals auf der Köln Messe noch 1000,-- DM hingeblättert)


Nach allem, was ich in den letzten Jahren so beobachtet habe, bringen 90er Räder praktisch gar nichts ein. Ist zwar seltsam, da sie wesentlich seltener sind, aber es sind zur der Zeit einfach zu wenig Leute gefahren, als das es einen Kult und Sammler gäbe. Selbst Morales, Standard, oder Hoffman kann man teilweise recht günstig schießen. Wenn du Glück hast, bringt das Ultra vielleicht 300 EUR. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Lars_K (5. August 2013)

Ok. Ich habe das inet schon seit einigen Wochen durchforstet. Man findet so gut wie gar nix über das Bike, außer in diversen Museen. Nicht mal bei Haro. 
Wie gesagt, ist quasi wie neu. Aber so richtig Kult sind nur die 80er Bikes.


----------



## svennox (6. August 2013)

Lars_K schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich heute ein Haro Freestyler Ultra BFD von 1995 im neuwertigen Zustand Wert?
> Besitze so ein Bike, war der letzte Freestyler mit Doppelrohr von Haro. Bin ich so gut wie nie gefahren, alles Original bis auf die Mäntel. Damals hat das Bike 1200,-- DM
> Gekostet (habe damals auf der Köln Messe noch 1000,-- DM hingeblättert)





DennisMenace schrieb:


> Nach allem, was ich in den letzten Jahren so beobachtet habe, bringen 90er Räder praktisch gar nichts ein. Ist zwar seltsam, da sie wesentlich seltener sind, aber es sind zur der Zeit einfach zu wenig Leute gefahren, als das es einen Kult und Sammler gäbe. Selbst Morales, Standard, oder Hoffman kann man teilweise recht günstig schießen. Wenn du Glück hast, bringt das Ultra vielleicht 300 EUR. Meine Meinung.





Lars_K schrieb:


> Ok. Ich habe das inet schon seit einigen Wochen durchforstet. Man findet so gut wie gar nix über das Bike, außer in diversen Museen. Nicht mal bei Haro.
> Wie gesagt, ist quasi wie neu. Aber so richtig Kult sind nur die 80er Bikes.




..dem kann bzw. muss ich leider zustimmen..
80er GT, HUTCH, Haro..BMX bringen wesentlich mehr Geld
als die 90iger BMX BIKES, aber 300-400 wäre doch ok. wenn du ca.500 bezahlt hast..
KANNST JA MAL EIN SCHÖNES FOTO von deinem FreestyleHARO_BMX hier reinstellen, vielleicht kauft es ja einer,
vor allem wenn AUCH der sogenannte HARO-FREESTYLE_LENKER verbaut ist, wäre eventuell ich sogar interessiert, aber dazu muss ich es sehen


----------



## Lars_K (6. August 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1439268

Hier ein Bild, allerdings wollte ich es nicht verkaufen, sondern nur den Wert wissen...

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1439295?in=set


----------



## svennox (22. August 2013)

....ich bin nur BMX von "Hutch" + "GT" bzw. "HARO" gefahren .....von ca.1980-1990
ca. im Jahr 1993 habe ich ALLE meine BMX-SCHÄTZE _L_E_I_D_E_R_ verkauft 

*SOMIT BIN ICH IMMER AUF DER SUCHE NACH classic HUTCH-GT-HARO-freestyler BMX Bikes, allerdings bin ich auch sehr wählerisch* !
_____________________________________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















D.h. ..am liebsten würde ich hier nur ausschließlich *BMX von HUTCH GT HARO* zeigen wollen, 
aber es gibt ja natürl. auch noch viele weitere schöne *CLASSIC-BMX-BIKES !!!*

ps. ..(ein EASTERN GRIM-REAPER hatte ich auch schon mal, dieses hing aber vor allem nur an der Wand UND war natürl. KEIN classicBMX-Bike)



1985 Dyno D-30














1983 HUTCH pro racer









1985 GT Pro World Tour










GHP 1984


----------



## Lousa (17. September 2013)

Feines GHP!

Hier mein Diamond Back:






Zwar nicht aus den 80ern aber zumindest regelmäßig im Cruising-Einsatz  ...was bei den Bikes aus den 80ern schwer möglich ist, da diese doch recht hoch gehandelt werden und ein Schaden damit recht schwierig zu ersetzen wäre.


----------



## haihoo (19. September 2013)

Yoo gemeinde:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdmqyg_on-any-sunday-1971-part-bmx_sport

da gab's auch noch nen zusammenschnitt mit allen bmx-szenen auch aus dem 2. on any sunday film (80er). - wurde aber anscheinend rausgenommen. wen's interessiert, den 2. film gibt's noch im netz glaub ich.......
G.h.


----------



## svennox (28. September 2013)

..leider SEHR SEHR SCHADE....das immer mehr Video aus dem Netz genommen werden..
liegt auch zum Teil an der GEMA, aber auch so....ist dies echt ärgerlich !!! 

Somit umso mehr DANKE für deinen "alten" BMX Video-LINK ! 

ps. ..denn es müssen nicht "nur" Bilder sein, Video-Clips ...sind ....hier.....natürl. auch erlaubt !!! 









BMX haro meister 1985
__________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








1984 GT Performer








1984 Motobecane MX 400


















__________________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*1978 GJS A Frame*   ...EXTREM selten geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (28. September 2013)

'101 Freestyle Tricks' von 1987 - mit einem 'flatlandenten' Mat Hoffman (und einem Nicht-BMXer namens Hans Rey).
Sehr zu empfehlen fuer jeden, der Mal eine Auffrischung der ganzen (alten) Tricks und deren Namen braucht 
http://player.vimeo.com/video/22166280


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> '101 Freestyle Tricks' von 1987 - mit einem 'flatlandenten' Mat Hoffman (und einem Nicht-BMXer namens Hans Rey).
> Sehr zu empfehlen fuer jeden, der Mal eine Auffrischung der ganzen (alten) Tricks und deren Namen braucht
> http://player.vimeo.com/video/22166280



Woody Itson rules! 
Cooles Video, danke!


----------



## svennox (3. Dezember 2013)

..das ist zwar ein 95er GT, bzw. will ich sagen, dass es natÃ¼rl. sehr viel genialere gibt,
aber da schon oft welche fragten, wieviel Geld man in etwa fÃ¼r manche "alte" BMX bekommt,
das hier ging am Wochenende, am 1.12.2013....fÃ¼r gerade mal 250,-â¬ weg, was ich absolut ok. finde!!!


----------



## svennox (3. Dezember 2013)

......
folgende Teile sind verbaut:

- GT Pro Freestyle Tour frame & forks (survivor chrome) 
- GT freestyle bar
- GT USA made stem (polished)
- GT stamped seat post (very good condition)
- GT freestyle seat (very used)
- GT seat post clamp (very good condition) 
- ACS Boa front brake (used)
- Odyssey Pitbull 1 rear brake (used)
- Dia-Compe Tech 77 levers with locking buttons (NOS)
- Odyssey Gyro
- GT Crank (used)
- GT Wing chainring (used)
- GT Pro series pedals (used)
- GT Pro series OPC crank (used)
- GT Tuff wheels (used)
- GT Tyres Freestyle 2.1 (used)
- Landar grips (new)


----------



## oldschool racer (3. Dezember 2013)

wie siehts mit Aufkleber aus 

Oder willst du das so pornomäßig lassen?


----------



## real_oldstyler (9. Dezember 2013)

Cool svennox, daß Du hier mein grad verkauftes GT lobst.
Ist wirklich ein schickes Bike und ich heule dem auch etwas nach.
Der F/F, Lenker und Vorbau sind wirklich im NOS Zustand.
Der neue Besitzer kann sich echt glücklich schätzen.

Wenn wir ehrlich sind hat das midschool GT mit den oldschool nur das Aussehen gemeinsam. Und das Freestyle Tour hier ist auch schon einigermaßen selten. Die original Decals habe ich im Übrigen nach langer Suche weder alte noch Repros bekommen.
Doch die Rahmen sind gegenüber den oldschool Rahmen aber doch einigermaßen dicker und schwerer geworden.
Sind aber dafür auch um einiges stabiler. Wobei GT nie so die Probleme damit hatte. Der Performer war damals auch schon echt stabil. Bei den anderen ist schon ab und an mal der Rahmen weggebrochen.
Naja, und dann halt noch U-Brake Sockel.
Hutch, GT und Skyway haben ja Neuauflagen von ihren Rahmen.
Aber halt mit Brems-Sockeln. Das geht mal bei eingefleischten oldschoolern gleich gar nicht. Versteh auch nicht warum sie die nicht original wie früher gabaut haben. Die hätte man denen aus den Händen gerissen - egal ob nun F/F über 500 kosten!
Ich denke auch, daß mein verkauftes, optisch dem Performer der 80iger nicht viel nachsteht. Technisch sowieso nicht. Für das Performer hätte ich aber wahrscheinlich das 4 fache bekommen.
Es ist schon echt abartig was da für Preise aufgerufen werden.
Sogar für den gröbsten Schrott teilweise.
Ich denke das liegt aber auch schon an dem Hype der 80iger Jahre im Allgemeinen und den Kindheitserinnerungen der jetzt mitte 40iger in der "midlife crisis".
Das GT hier musste ja auch weichen, weil ich endlich mein Hutch-Rahmen von früher gefunden habe und jetzt aufbaue 
Der Rahmen hat schon einiges mehr gekostet als das GT gebracht hat.
Von den Anbauteilen ganz zu schweigen...
Aber überlegt mal was die Schönheits OP der damals jungen Frauen kosten würde um Sie wieder optisch so her zu richten wie damals
Ride on.


----------



## oldschool racer (9. Dezember 2013)

He du Klischeereiter.. wissenschaftlich beschreibt die Psychologie, dass zu Beginn des 40gsten kein Anstieg der Werte für emotionale Instabilität zu vermerken ist.

Alleine 1nem von Vieren, dem atestiert wird eine Lebenskrise durchzumachen, begründet den Auslöser in anderen Ereignissen wie Krankheit, Scheidung etc.

Außerdem sind die unteren Ausfallenden bei dem Performer noch ein Kritikpunkt  (ich hoffe du verstehst Spaß..

Was für ein Hutch baust du dir denn?
______
Damits nicht ganz OT wird, ein 3 Wochen altes Bild - mittlerweile sind dem Rahmen noch andere Dinge "angewachsen" / Bilder kommen 






Sticker gibts übrigens hier, und die sind klasse..

Ansonsten ist 2014 wieder Vet-Cup in Weiterstadt


----------



## real_oldstyler (9. Dezember 2013)

Hey oldschool racer,

ich bau mir grad ein Hutch Pro Racer.
Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Performer der 80iger.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen die 4 BMX mit denen ich die meisten Erinnerungen verknüpfe zu besitzen. (Midlife crisis??)
Skyway TA, Schauff Anaconda, Hutch (egal welches) und GT Performer.
Die ersten drei hab ich schon. Wenn auch noch nicht aufgebaut, in Einzelteilen liegen Sie schon in der Garage. Das Skyway allerdings ist fertig.
Wenn ich die alle habe, will ich wahrscheinlich dann noch GT Anata Ana, Kuwa, Haro, Hutch Trickstyler usw...
Im Übrigen bekommst Du bei FROGBMX keine Decals für ein 95er GT Pro Freestyle Tour!!
Hatte ich natürlich schon angefragt.


----------



## Limo320 (9. Dezember 2013)

Aufm Maikäfertreffen gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real_oldstyler (10. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das Maikäfertreffen?


----------



## Limo320 (10. Dezember 2013)

real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Was ist das Maikäfertreffen?



Das ist jedes Jahr am 1. Mai in Hannover aufm Messegelände.
Da dreht sich alles um alte VW´s...

Einfach mal durchschauen...
2011
http://www.flickr.com/photos/limo320/sets/72157626627951756/
2012
http://www.flickr.com/photos/limo320/sets/72157629963611293/
2013
http://www.flickr.com/photos/limo320/sets/72157633395848560/


----------



## svennox (10. Dezember 2013)

..na toll   @real_oldstyler ....hÃ¤ttest du hier im BMX-Thread mal frÃ¼her aufgeschlagen,
dann hÃ¤tte ich nicht "nur" Ã¼ber ebay erfahren das du dieses BMX_GT aus 1995 verkaufst,
bzw. wÃ¤re ich dann eventuell doch an das besagte/von mir gezeigte BMX gekommen, 

..denn ich hÃ¤tte auch 300,-â¬ bezahlt! Aber leider kam ich zu spÃ¤t 





Also sei willkommen hier...und nochmal....viele GrÃ¼sse sven


----------



## real_oldstyler (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja schade. 300 hatte ich mir eigentlich auch erhofft.
Aber hätte ja nix genützt, da Du ja erst nach Ende der Auktion drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.
Den Thread verfolge ich übrigens schon lange.
Hatte nur keinen Bedarf was zu schreiben .


----------



## Deleted138355 (10. Dezember 2013)

Über 40 und alte Kinderräder, kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## oldschool racer (10. Dezember 2013)

real_oldstyler schrieb:


> (Midlife crisis??)



Ach was 

Ein Hutch ist was feines und sogar noch gut findbares. Einige schöne Rahmen wechseln regelmäßig den Besitzer.

Ich warte da zuvor noch auf einen Zeronine F/F, mal sehen.

Du wirst lachen g.chicago, beim Zoll bin ich schon ein bunter Hund und dort sitzt sogar ein Stempelschubser, der ehemals auch gefahren ist und der ziemlich mitneugierig auf meine Lieferungen ist..

Blues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mein 1993er Pro Freestyle Tour mit 1985er Performer Decals weiter retroisiert, sagt man doch so, oder? Grüße


----------



## svennox (10. Dezember 2013)

sehr sehr schön!

..das hier ist nur ein weiterer Netzfund
eher etwas "nur" für die Wand, und auch nichts für mich, aber zeigen kann man es trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2013)

Woody ist damit durchaus gefahren! http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/hutch/25685

Freestyl ist übrigens Woodies eigenes Profil! Er schreibt sogar selbst in dem Forum!!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2013)




----------



## svennox (10. Dezember 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Woody ist damit durchaus gefahren! http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/hutch/25685
> 
> Freestyl ist übrigens Woodies eigenes Profil! Er schreibt sogar selbst in dem Forum!!




COOL..das hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht, dass jemand mit dem Teil noch fährt ! 

*1985 Hutch Trick Stern*


----------



## real_oldstyler (11. Dezember 2013)

Hey Dennis,
hatte auch erst überlegt vom alten Decals vom alten Performer drauf zu machen. Aber es ist ja nicht mal ein Performer. Deshalb hab ich es gelassen. Im Übrigen klebt man den Sticker auf der Gabel so, dass man ihn im Sattel sitzend lesen kann. 

Der Tickster ist ja absolut der Oberhammer. 
Ich würde mich mich schon über einen normal lackierten freuen.
Am WE ging bei ebay ein gut gebrauchter Trickster Rahmen für ca. 700 in England über die Theke.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2013)

real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Hey Dennis,
> hatte auch erst überlegt vom alten Decals vom alten Performer drauf zu machen. Aber es ist ja nicht mal ein Performer. Deshalb hab ich es gelassen. Im Übrigen klebt man den Sticker auf der Gabel so, dass man ihn im Sattel sitzend lesen kann.



Jein  Erst einmal zu meiner Person: Ich hatte 86/87 ein Redline RL 20 Prostyler (Chrom mit türkisen Peregrine). 87 wurde es geklaut, habe nicht einmal Fotos davon, da wir keine Kamera hatten . Danach wurde ich Skater und bin ab und an auf dem Performer eines Freundes gefahren. 93 kaufte ich mir dieses Rad, um zurück ins Geschäft zu kommen. 1985 war der Performer mit diesen Decals das Top Model und auch das einzige Freestyle Modell. 86 gab es bereits ein Pro Freestyle Tour und ein Pro World Tour. Das waren im Grunde Editionen zu den Touren von Fiola und co. Der Rahmen war nach wie vor der alte Performer. Erst 87 spaltete GT die Palette durch den weiter entwickelten Rahmen in den Japan Performer und den US Pro Freestyle Tour. Für mich passt es also prima, auch wegen dem Chrom. Natürlich hätte ich lieber ein Achtziger Rad, aber so viel will ich einfach nicht auf den Tisch legen, zumal mein 93er noch die alten Geometrien hat und auch das 1" Steuerrohr. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft, wie du das Rad für 250 Öcken verkaufen konntest. Die Anfang 90er Modelle sind die seltensten überhaupt und auch die Spitze der 80er BMX Evolution - mit dem 1" Steuerrohr, der alten Geo, aber schon mit stärkeren Ausfallenden, die bei älteren Modellen das größte Problem sind. Zudem auch noch in den USA geschweißt. Sie sind zwar weniger wertvoll, da es damals weniger Fahrer gab, die heute die Räder als Erinnerung sammeln, das ändert aber nichts dran, dass man auf BMX Museum.com nur vereinzelt Modelle von 93 - 95 sieht, aber unzählige aus den Achtzigern. Mein Profil dort: http://bmxmuseum.com/user/5208

EDIT: Mit dem Kleben hast du freilich recht, aber ich habe sie geklebt, wie es mir gefiel. Sie gehören ja sowieso nicht zum Rahmen und am Unterrohr musste ich sogar ein GT abschneiden. Dennoch befeuert es all in all meine feuchten 80er Träume.

EDIT2: Das von Svennox gepostete GT ist ein 94er. 95 war das Unterrohr nur einfach gebogen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2013)

Made in USA - Original Zustand 1994


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2013)

ich glaub langsam das ich mich echt mal auf die suche machen sollte um auch eins aufzubauen!!!
mal ne frage,fuhr man damals bei rennen auch die tuff II oder speichen räder??
tja mein traum ist immer noch ein t/a in chrom,na mal sehen!
fahrt ihr die räder eigentlich auch oder sind diese mehr zum cruisen??


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> ich glaub langsam das ich mich echt mal auf die suche machen sollte um auch eins aufzubauen!!!
> mal ne frage,fuhr man damals bei rennen auch die tuff II oder speichen räder??
> tja mein traum ist immer noch ein t/a in chrom,na mal sehen!
> fahrt ihr die räder eigentlich auch oder sind diese mehr zum cruisen??



Die Tuffs von Skyway gab es schon, da gab es den Begriff Freestyle noch gar nicht. Also, ja, sie wurden in Rennen gefahren. Sie galten damals als stabiler denn die Speichen. Teilweise sah man auf Rennen hinten Tuff Wheel vorne Speichen, um Gewicht zu sparen. Heute bekommt man sie aus neuer Produktion mit Präzisionslagern original Skyway made in USA für nen Hunni!! http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Zoll-BMX-...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item1e7148272e  Dort habe ich meine für das 93er her. Wirklich echt!! Skyway hat eine Facebook Seite. Sie produzieren sie noch immer. Skyway fertigt auch für Rollstühle usw. Werden aber nicht mehr oft gefahren. Ich würde mein GT schon fahren, allerdings sind die weißen Reifen ca. 25 jahre alt. Die würden kaputt gehen, weil sie ausgehärtet sind. Drum fahre ich ab und an meine neueren BMX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real_oldstyler (11. Dezember 2013)

Das frage ich mich mittlerweile auch. Naja, immerhin mehr als ich bezahlt hatte.
Es  war mein erstes als ich mit der Sammmelei anfing. Aus Mangel an  adäquaten 80iger Modellen habe ich das erstmal genommen, weil es, wie Du  schon sagtest, optisch an die 80iger Modelle erinnert.
Ich hatte  auch noch ein 95iger Performer. Das habe ich aber schon vor einem halben  Jahr bei ebay vertickt. Du hast schon recht, diese Modelle aus den  90igern gefallen mir schon auch. Ich kann aber zu den Baujahren keine  Beziehung aufbauen, weil ich halt in den 80igern mit BMX groß geworden  bin. Die 90iger waren ja eh irgendwie recht mau. Außer Techno gabs da  nicht viel spektakuläres.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich ziehe gerade um und habe beim Ausmisten eine Rechnung von meinem zweiten BMX gefunden: 1.6.1983 RIXE BMX 345 MARK und .... 13 Prozent Mehrwertsteuer 

Mein erstes war ein Jahr zuvor ein rotes Atala. Aus dem Rixe hatte ich Schritt für Schritt den Prostyler gebaut. Alles von Hajos in FFM.


----------



## svennox (11. Dezember 2013)

...so gehts mir auch.. (bzw. fühle ich mit euch)..
mein erstes BMX war auch im Jahr 1983, da war ich gerade mal 9 Jahre alt !!!

..somit nochmal DANKE an meine Oldies, die mir damals ein 83er original BMX_HUTCH schenkten,
ooohhhhhhhhhhman.....wenn ich das heut noch hätte   

..danach folgten auch noch BMX_GT_freestyler usw. !!! 



ps. ..bin froh das ich diesen oldschool_BMX_thread eröffnet habe.....also noch mal... THX. für die vielen Beiträge!!!


----------



## real_oldstyler (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi Gobo,

hier mal ein netter Bericht über Tuff´s 

http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/school-freitag-tuff-wheels.html

Und hier noch Fotos von meinem TA und meine, neuen Projekt 
Och, ich glaub ich kann den Verkauf von dem GT verschmerzen. 
Und irgendwann hab ich auch noch mein Performer in pink mit weißen Tuff´s.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2013)

real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Und hier noch Fotos von meinem TA und meine, neuen Projekt


Sehr geil!


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2013)

@REAL:das ist jetzt nicht fair von dir;-)!!!!
aber irgendwann hängt hier auch ein t/a,find das teil absolut hammer!


----------



## oldschool racer (11. Dezember 2013)

gobo, schau mal hier.

Mein ältester Freund hat seinen damals gefahrenen TA nach etlichen Jahren dem, den er ihm damals verkauft hatte, wieder zurückgekauft und ist ihn mittlerweile auch gegen andere gefahren.

Ich werde meinen Cruiser nächstes Jahr beim Vet-Cup gleichfalls fahren, auch wenn ichs vllt. lieber nicht sollte


----------



## real_oldstyler (11. Dezember 2013)

Kannste bei pentagonsports auch in Deutschland kaufen.
Aber mit Canti - V - brave Sockeln. Sorry geht gar nicht.


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2013)

sehr geil das t/a!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (17. Dezember 2013)

sehr schÃ¶n, ich suche allerdings "nur" BMX HUTCH und GT aus den 80igern!

Aber schÃ¶ne BMXclassicFotos dÃ¼rfen hier natÃ¼rl. immer rein 

*den ELINA SATTEL find ich toll, hab schon mal geschaut
und muÃte feststellen, dass die Dinger mittlerweile weit Ã¼ber 200,-â¬ gehandelt werden!!!*








HUTCH trickstar in rot






klassisch chrom schwarz







Haro freestyler chrom blau


----------



## svennox (24. Dezember 2013)

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN ! 








ps. ..tolle Interessante *BMX-MUSEUM *Net-Seite:

http://www.bmx-museum.com/sites/bikes.html



*ps. ..wenn jemand diesen BMX "elina" Sattel irgendwo findet*
*kann mir gerne Kenntnis geben, denn ich möchte/muss den unbedingt haben!!!*
Elina lightning bolt seat ELINA OLD CLASSIC BMX SATTEL ...I love it !!!


----------



## captainz3 (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Elina wurde damals anscheinend in verscheidenen 2 Varianten ausgeliefert: einmal mit und einmal ohne Blitze. Als ich 1983 mein Kuwahara ET bekommen habe waren jedenfalls keine drauf:


----------



## svennox (25. Dezember 2013)

..ne ne ..es muss schon der.. von mir gezeigte *schwarze* ELINA_BMX SATTEL sein,
mit BLITZ und auch mit den vielen Löchern + der angerauten Oberschale !!!!

..es gibt ihn mittlerweile auch in blau, wiess, usw.! 
..oder auch in deiner Variante, auch "nur" mit glatter Oberfläche..usw. ! ...aber den möchte ich nicht !!!








































gruss sven


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2014)

MAT HOFFMAN






HUTCH:


----------



## DirkF. (12. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Pic.  Skyway  und dem  Haro  : Was sind das für Reifen und woher kann ich die noch bekommen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (13. Januar 2014)

..BMX retro *Reifen*: http://www.bmx-racing.com/contents/de/d280.html
oder auch hier: http://www.la-finca-distribution.de/neue-reifen-und-sattel-von-tioga-im-sortiment/
von KENDA K050 ...oder auch der SCHWALBE "MadMike" ...und auch der TIOGA "comp III tire" kann mithalten, Preise ca. von 9,-€ - 25,-€


----------



## oldschool racer (15. Januar 2014)

*ps. ..wenn jemand diesen BMX "elina" Sattel irgendwo findet*
*kann mir gerne Kenntnis geben, denn ich möchte/muss den unbedingt haben!!!*
[/quote]

Hau rein, günstiger wirst du einen schwarzen nicht bekommen..


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELINA-BMX-S...K_Collectables_Bicycle_RL&hash=item27dcf5bf29


----------



## fffoxhunter (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## svennox (15. Januar 2014)

[email protected] racer ..also RUND 270,-€ als Startpreis (inkl.Versand aus England)..
..für den ELINA_BMX_Sattel sind schon echt heftig,
zumal der Preis scheinbar noch höher gehen wird !
Ok. ..wenn er ohne Kratzspuren etc. wäre, dann könnte man mit bieten,
..aber der hat ja schon Gebrauchsspuren ..obwohl er als Neu angeboten wird,
da bin ich eigen oder auch penibel, d.h. wenn neu, dann muss er auch neu aussehen,
trotzdem sage ich DANKE für die Info, überlegen werde ich es mir allemal ! 

@*fffoxhunter ... THX ! *

BMX GT performer 1987


----------



## real_oldstyler (16. Januar 2014)

Hey Gobo,

schau mal was für Dich!
Bissl teuer aber top Zustand.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-oldschool-bmx/171420102-217-3405?ref=search


----------



## Mr.Noog (26. Januar 2014)

Kein gutes Bild, aber das ist mein 85er Redline! Werde demnächst mal bessere Bilder machen. Verbaut sind Redline Kurbeln, KHE Gabel, GT Vorbau, Tuff Wheels… und viele selber angefertigte Teile.


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2014)

ohhjaaa....tolles BMX..
freue mich schon auf weitere UND bessere Bilder (bitte auch aus anderen Perspektiven)!
ps. ..vor allem sind auch interessante Parts verbaut, wie z.B. der Lenker, Rotor, Bremsen, Gabel usw.!


----------



## Hajo310 (29. Januar 2014)

Mein Skyway Streebeat und ich 1986.


----------



## Hajo310 (29. Januar 2014)

...und noch eins!


----------



## Maui_Jim (29. Januar 2014)

Cool!

@Hajo Kennst du noch Hajo in FFM, in den 80ern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (29. Januar 2014)

In FFM...ich glaube eher nicht...


----------



## Maui_Jim (29. Januar 2014)

Hajo's war in den 80ern der BMX Laden in FFM Sachsenhausen...
Der Beste in der Gegend, 
dachte daher dein Nick...


----------



## oldschool racer (31. Januar 2014)

Hajo's war nicht nur der "Laden" in der Gegend ;-)


----------



## Maui_Jim (31. Januar 2014)

oldschool racer schrieb:


> Hajo's war nicht nur der "Laden" in der Gegend ;-)



Stimmt


----------



## Hajo310 (31. Januar 2014)

Skyway TA 1985


----------



## Ich-war-mal (14. Februar 2014)

Icke ca 1983, Haro Freestyler, Jeff Bottema Fork, VecorBar/Stem Combo, Skyway Tuffs, Elina unterm Arsch ;-) 






Sven, wenn du Berliner bist, warst du schon auf dem alljährlich statt findendem BMX Old School Treffen? 































Bullseye 3rd Gen und Redline 401 Flight Crank neu verchromt






Noch mehr Bilder gibt es hier: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadaverfleischwald/sets/72157630517570742/with/7523644626/ 

Grüße, 
Micha


----------



## real_oldstyler (14. Februar 2014)

Hey Micha,

von welchem Treffen sprichst Du?
Ich würde ja auch mal da hin kommen.
Bin ja ooch Balina.

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem XOOM 2 ME mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maui_Jim (15. Februar 2014)

http://www.bmvonline.de/phpBB3/
Heute ab 12 Uhr! Für Leute aus dem Frankfurter Raum ganz interessant...
Hab gestern einige Bilder gesehen, da gibt's bestimmt tolle Bikes zu sehen...


----------



## svennox (17. März 2014)

..ein paar BMX RACE CLIPS 






UND noch etwas aus dem letzten Jahr! ..zwar somit kein CLASSIC_BMX,
aber trotzdem schön an zu sehen, ..nämlich DAS ..noch immer BMX_RACES gefahren werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)




----------



## svennox (18. März 2014)

Ich-war-mal schrieb:


> Sven, wenn du Berliner bist, warst du schon auf dem alljährlich statt findendem BMX Old School Treffen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..hey, HALLO !
....hab gerade erst deine Frage an mich gelesen, bzw. entdeckt, vorher war ich wohl zu sehr von den Bildern begeistert,
oder auch....ich hatte scheinbar nicht zwischen deinen geposteten Bildern ....gelesen ?!?! 

d.h. ..eine Einladung über Olli (californiaSports) hatte ich erhalten,
leider war ich allerdings verhindert und somit leider nicht mit anwesend gewesen !   

Ich habe aber einen LINK von Olli, übers BMXoldSchool_TREFFEN ..erhalten!
..wenn du zufällig eines dieser BMX_OLD_SCHOOL_classic-TREFFEN in Berlin meinst ?! siehe hier:
http://www.california-sports.de/oldsch09/oldsch09.html

viele Grüsse sven


----------



## oldschool racer (20. März 2014)

So, und ich näher mich langsam dem Endspurt


----------



## svennox (28. März 2014)

FAHRRADSCHAU BERLIN


----------



## tatau77 (28. März 2014)

Sorry, aber das Bild ist vom vorletzten Jahr, dieses Jahr hatten wir keine BMX Bikes am Stand, war aber trotzdem schön 
Grüße


----------



## svennox (29. März 2014)

....so ist das leider, ich hätte mich gefreut wenn classicBMX auch in diesem Jahr wieder Zahlreich dabei gewesen wären!

.....mal sehen, ob auf der Berliner Fahrradmesse unterm Funkturm was schönes dabei ist, würde mich zumindest freuen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (27. April 2014)

Auch wenns nicht ganz hier reinpasst...hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an meinem Skyway? Habe es neu aufgebaut mit Teilen, die mir persönlich einfach gefallen haben. Im Bikemarkt findet ihr die Partliste...


----------



## svennox (28. April 2014)

....zwar nicht mein Fall ..dein skywayBMX..aber hier rein stellen darfste es trotzdem,
bzw. soll es dir gestattet sein, denn auch ich hoffe immer noch, irgendwann einmal...
..eventuell doch wieder an ein "classic" BMX von HUTCH oder GT ..."günstig" ran zu kommen !
...also kann es nicht schaden, wenn man hier ..auch ein "tolles, passendes" BMX mal zum VERKAUF postet !   

1985 HUTCH proRacer











1985 Dyno






1987 HARO






hier ein 2010 restauriertes ..sehr geiles, wie ich finde......SE Racing Quadangle


----------



## haihoo (1. Mai 2014)

(Anmerkung Moderator: Link gelöscht...)


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Mai 2014)

Update des 1986 GT Pacific Flyer.
Vorher:



Nachher:


----------



## svennox (24. Mai 2014)

classic BMX

..mit so einem 24zoll BMX konnte ich noch nie was anfangen,
aber schön wenn es noch Leute gibt, die "alte" Räder pflegen!

Dies hier ist auch ein BMX mit 24er LRS, ein HUTCH auch 1986:


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Mai 2014)

Das Hutch ist schon ein paar Klassen besser als mein GT. Aber das GT ist ein 26" BMX.


----------



## svennox (25. Mai 2014)

..KRASS....sogar ein 26er BMX,
na ja, manchmal kann man vieles nur in Echt richtig erkennen, auf Fotos verzerrt manchmal der Eindruck zu sehr,
auf jeden Fall fiel mir natürl. auf, das dein Radsatz an deinem GT echt groß wirkt ! 

Dies hier ist zwar ein (moshPro)BMX aus 1996, aber schaut mal, sieht total Klasse aus,
zumindest wenn es nach meinem Geschmack geht


----------



## Deleted138355 (30. Mai 2014)

1987 Gt Pro Freestyle Tour leider nicht ganz Orginal.


----------



## oldschool racer (30. Mai 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..KRASS....sogar ein 26er BMX,
> na ja, manchmal kann man vieles nur in Echt richtig erkennen..






GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das Hutch ist schon ein paar Klassen besser als mein GT. Aber das GT ist ein 26" BMX.


Hey, lass die Crank und die Pedalen vom Hutch weg, dann besitzt du mit deinem Hobel ein Hotel. Klasse


----------



## svennox (31. Mai 2014)

VANS HARO X Dennis McCoy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2014)

....hihi....ich hab gerade ein Bike entdeckt,
was vom Farbschema genau zu den "alten" classic BMX BIKES passt,
da es sich um ein FATBIKE handelt, also in dem FATBIKE-IBC-THREAD gerade gepostet wurde,
poste ich es hier "nur" per LINK + LINK_FOTO, aber interessant ist es bestimmt für manch einen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-bilder-thread.605788/page-102#post-12036081

9zero fatty: http://1d8piv1xedxt3k9gin22z4pqb30....content/uploads/2014/05/captain-crust-907.jpg

SO ! UND DANN KOMME ICH AUCH SOFORT WIEDER ZUM EIGENTLICHEN THEMA ZURÜCK,
und poste diese beiden hübschen:

1984 Haro master und 1985er:






*1984 Haro Master*
recently completed few freestyle bike...sharing some pics now !!!

yes...my recently completed Haro Master 1984 ( 2nd gen )

here my parts list :

1984 ( 2nd gen ) haro master frame & fork
- vector handler bar
- Hatta headset
- oakley B2 grip
- Dia-compe mx-900 front & rear caliper , tech 3 levers , DC brake cable
- Haro number plate
- shot gun 2 seat & anlun lay back seat post
- DC seat clamp
- sugino CT crank & sugino 44t chainring
- izumi chain
- mks graffight pedals
- skyway alloy flange tuff wheel & comp ramp tires


DAS grüne von 1985, ist mein Favorit:





*1985 Haro Master*
Gotta love the neon green

Was white but restored neon green

Tried to stay as original as poss
85 Haro master frame and forks (neon green)
80s Haro freestyle bars (neon green)
Redline forklifter stem(black)
Skyway alloy hub tuff 2's ( black)
Mx1000 rear brake (with centraliser) fs880 front
Surging many cross 3 piece crank
Shimano mx pedals
Tioga bear trap 2 headset with tange lock nut
Dc stamped hinged mx clamp
Haro group 1 layback post
Viscount dominator seat
Chen shing whitewall tyres


----------



## Ferhat88 (4. Juni 2014)

Und das ist mein Schmuckstück


----------



## svennox (13. Juni 2014)

..Interessantes "blinkBlink" chromBMX ! 
...von den Speichen oder vom kompletten 20zoll BMX_LRS ..könnte man sicherlich schöne Detailaufnahmen schiessen 

..ich steh gerade auf solche classics: BMX HARO colors 






























__________


----------



## svennox (14. Juni 2014)

BMX 1987 teamHARO


----------



## blacpain (15. Juni 2014)

cooles ding - danke für das picture. hab auch noch nen sport team daheim, natürlich nicht in dieser mint version und auch nicht mit diesen teilen.
unsere teile waren eher custom bikes - nach gusto, anforderung und geldbeutel zusammengestellt. müsste ich mal abfotografieren aber schon sehr used und passt hier wohl nicht so rein oder *lach*


----------



## svennox (15. Juni 2014)

..kannste ja auf jeden Fall in deinem persönlichem FotoAlbum hochladen,
dann entscheiden wir, ob es hier rein paßt !


----------



## blacpain (15. Juni 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..kannste ja auf jeden Fall in deinem persönlichem FotoAlbum hochladen,
> dann entscheiden wir, ob es hier rein paßt !


aye aye. das ist ein guter vorschlag - auf alle fälle nur teile aus der entsprechenden zeit.

aus dem kopf:
rahmen Haro Sport Team
gabel Haro aber in schwarz, statt der regulären chrom gabel
pegs vorne und hinten von GT chrom
lenker Haro Kneesaver schwarz/chrom
vorbau DK chrom
sitz Kashimax schwarz
griffe Ame hab aber noch Mushrooms
bremsen und bremsgriffe - Dia Compe - Nippon vorne - Tech 77
rotor Odyssey schwarz
kettenblatt Tioga Disc chrom/weiss
pedalen Shimano chrom
felgen Araya 48s
mäntel - Tioga Ramp vorne und ACS RL Edge hinten
werde dir bescheid geben, sobald ich das im FotoAlbum habe.


----------



## svennox (16. Juni 2014)

..noch ein paar Netzfunde:


----------



## svennox (16. Juni 2014)

..ach und gleich noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (16. Juni 2014)

..ohh ich muss gleich noch mal:


----------



## HEIZER (18. Juni 2014)

So schöne Bike´s


----------



## svennox (21. Juni 2014)

..exclusives classics_HARO_BMX  

http://classiccycleus.com/home/ranney-montgomerys-1986-haro-master/


----------



## Ferhat88 (25. Juni 2014)

Hier noch mehr Bilder von meinem Oldschool bmx kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Hersteller das ist ???


 

 

 

 

 

 

 Hier noch mehr Bilder von meinem Oldschool bmx kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Hersteller das ist ???


----------



## svennox (25. Juni 2014)

...seltenes Stück, vor allem der Speichen"LRS" beeindruckt !


----------



## Ferhat88 (26. Juni 2014)

Joooo Danke Danke besitze ich schon seit 20 Jahren nur ich weis nicht wer der Hersteller ist kann mir da jemand helfen die Marke oder den Hersteller rauszufinden vom Rahmen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (27. Juni 2014)

Ferhat88 schrieb:


> Joooo Danke Danke besitze ich schon seit 20 Jahren nur ich weis nicht wer der Hersteller ist kann mir da jemand helfen die Marke oder den Hersteller rauszufinden vom Rahmen ???



Da ovales Unterrohr würde ich auf "Akisu" tippen, nur die "unschönen" Schweißnähte lassen mich zweifeln. Aber die Ausfallenden ähneln den Modellen von Akisu doch sehr. Schau mal, das kommt Deinem Bike schon recht nahe:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/akisu/70235

Ansonsten feines Bike! Ich find einen hohen Anteil an Chrome eh immer stark, guck: alter Post von mir in dem Thread hier.


----------



## svennox (27. Juni 2014)

..ich find die Schweißnähte auch schrecklich (an dem CHROM_BMX, dass mit den "GEILEN" SpeichenLRS),
somit wollte ich darauf eigentl. gar nicht eingehen, d.h. ..ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ein bekanntes, bzw. gutes BMX ist,
deshalb ist mir wahrscheinlich auch der Hersteller des gezeigten Teiles unbekannt, SORRY.. ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint !


----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2014)

AUSNAHMSWEISE mal ein neues raceBMX..
da ich es 1. schön finde das der Sport für Jung aber auch für Alt wieder voll im kommen ist,
UND 2. ich es auch interessant finde, dass nun immer mehr Frauen oder auch "noch" Mädels dem BMX verfallen sind ! 






LINK zu BMX races in Berlin 2014:
https://www.google.de/search?q=bmx race Berlin=681


----------



## Ferhat88 (3. Juli 2014)

Hi habe mich bisschen informiert die Anbauteile z.B. Einteilige Trettlager, Vorbau und Gabel sind von Sakai das heisst doch schon was oder.

Und meine Neue Bremsen sind dran Dia-Compe MX1000 Weiß


----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2014)

...auf deinen Detailfotos kommt dein retroChromBMX auf jeden Fall toll rüber !!!


----------



## Lousa (4. Juli 2014)

Ferhat88 schrieb:


> Hi habe mich bisschen informiert die Anbauteile z.B. Einteilige Trettlager, Vorbau und Gabel sind von Sakai das heisst doch schon was oder.
> 
> Und meine Neue Bremsen sind dran Dia-Compe MX1000 Weiß



Sakai = Sekai vermutlich, oder? Freut mich, dass Du zumindest ein paar Infos gefunden hast zu Deinem Bike.

Bremsen topp!


----------



## Maui_Jim (4. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich das noch als Sakae in Erinnerung... Kann mich aber auch täuschen, ist ja schon ein paar Tage her


----------



## Ferhat88 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute würde gern mein BMX Verkaufen gibt es dafür interessenten ? 
oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich es am besten einstellen kann


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. Juli 2014)

Ferhat88 schrieb:


> oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich es am besten einstellen kann



Ebay oder hier im Forum


----------



## oldschool racer (18. Juli 2014)

In Facebook geibt es sehr viele BMX Gruppen zum Verkauf/Gesuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (19. Juli 2014)

...werHATschonFacebook
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






1985 GT performer


----------



## DirkF. (20. Juli 2014)

Aaaaahhhhhhhh ................ genau diese GT-Reifen suche ich .

Wer mir helfen kann , bitte melden


----------



## oldschool racer (26. Juli 2014)

Melde dich doch mal im BMX Museum an? Ansonsten Ebay.com/uk/aus/fr.

Klick, kannst zwar als Non _Pro Member_ keinen Direktkauf tätigen, aber das ging bei mir vorher auch ohne ganz gut, zumal die meisten auf den ersten Blick nicht nach Übersee versenden.. freundliches Nachfragen half da bei 95% und erübrigte einen Sofortkauf.


----------



## oldschool racer (26. Juli 2014)

..oder halt bei FB einigen Gruppen beitreten; da geht viel!

Hier mal ein Bild aus den "Baustellen" die grad auf Eis liegen.. 





Zusammengebaut sicherlich interessant fürs Forum - mein 86 GT Cruiser ist kpl, aber eben auch kpl. auseinandergebaut in der Tasche.. der Z Rahmen wird als nächstes zum Pulverbeschichten gehn (schwarz).

Howdy


----------



## svennox (28. Juli 2014)

...das mit den Baustellen kenne ich..(wie sicherlich auch andere User)..
man hat nun mal, leider, nur 2 Hände, und/oder zu viele Projekte bzw. Hobbies..
so dass oft weitere Sachen lange rumliegen bis sie endl. weiter geführt werden können!  

*1985 GT Pro World Tour*
*













*


----------



## alexblander (29. Juli 2014)

Hab das gleiche was ist das eigentlich wert?
das chrom freestyle bmx von gt


----------



## oldschool racer (29. Juli 2014)

Zurück in die Vergangenheit.. echt interessant svennox, bei dem Rahmen erinner ich mich nur ans Perf/Pro Perf., Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Radl.

alexblander, selbst die Amis schmeißen einem den Rahmen hinterher.. es kommt sicherlich auf den Zustand an (Original Details/Chrom und auch Komponenten) 

Stell doch mal ein Bild ein


----------



## alexblander (29. Juli 2014)

Ok ich mach schnell ein paar fotos


----------



## alexblander (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexblander (29. Juli 2014)

hab auch noch alle original teile


----------



## Maui_Jim (29. Juli 2014)

Tolles Bike, ist aber noch nicht alt genug. Deins müsste so aus den 90igern sein. Genau weiß ich es aber nicht. Tippe mal so auf 92-94. ...
Die ganz alten Performer haben die Biegung am Unterrohr nicht, die am Tretlager, sondern nur die am Steuerkopf.


----------



## alexblander (29. Juli 2014)

Ist von 96 und nicht viel wert hab ich gerade erfahren aber stolz bin ich trotzdem drauf!


----------



## Maui_Jim (29. Juli 2014)

Da war ich ja mit meiner Schätzung gar nicht weit Weg! Trotzdem n geiles Teil...


----------



## alexblander (29. Juli 2014)

Danke :-D


----------



## cologne274 (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bin hier über den thread gestolpert echt coole Oldschool Bikes ;-) und da ich auch noch ein 86er GT PRO WORLD TOUR rumstehen habe, dachte ich mir, ich meld mich mal an......... Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cologne274 (2. August 2014)

So hab eben mal Fotos gemacht. Hier ist mein 86er GT PRO WORLD TOUR SURVIVOR ;-) obwohl die Farbe in Natura etwas heller und leuchtender ist.


----------



## svennox (2. August 2014)

ECHT COOLE SACHE im Besitz von so einem tollen classicGT_BMX zu sein !!! 

ps. Darfst gern irgendwann noch mal Fotos von dem Teil hier posten..
.....BITTE dann inkl. Landschaft bzw. im Tageslicht, aber muss natürl. nicht sofort sein


----------



## svennox (2. August 2014)

..diese Bilder entstanden leider auch "nur" im Keller !


----------



## cologne274 (2. August 2014)

Ich hab's 86 zum Geburtstag bekommen, wir haben es bei Rabbit BMX in Bremen bestellt weil es dieses GT in Köln nicht gab. Bessere Fotos folgen, wenn es demnächst bei schönem Wetter nochmal ausgefahren wird.


----------



## cologne274 (2. August 2014)

Schöne Bikes die du da hast, ein Haro Master hatte ich auch mal, das mit dem doppelten Oberrohr, in chrom mit grünen Peregine Masster Wheels und blauer bereifung, ist mir leider in meiner jugend geklaut worden. Ist das chrom Bike auf deinem Foto ein RL20 ???


----------



## svennox (2. August 2014)

..ich bin leider nicht mehr im Besitz eines classicBMX´es
denn es sind alle verkauft, auch wenn ich mich jetzt darüber ärgere ! 

Damals hatte ich auch ein GT Haro + Hutch in VollChrom! 
..aber was nicht ist, kann gut und gern irgendwann mal wieder der Fall sein!!!


----------



## berndott (24. August 2014)

cologne274 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 310136 Anhang anzeigen 310137 Anhang anzeigen 310135 So hab eben mal Fotos gemacht. Hier ist mein 86er GT PRO WORLD TOUR SURVIVOR ;-) obwohl die Farbe in Natura etwas heller und leuchtender ist.



schönes Bike


----------



## cologne274 (24. August 2014)

Danke


----------



## svennox (25. August 2014)

..so ein 83 Hutch, mit dem Lenker, hatte ich auch schon mal !


----------



## svennox (25. August 2014)

..oder hier,
ein 86er HARO MASTER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cologne274 (25. August 2014)

Wenn das an dem Hutch ein CW Pro Bar ist, dann hatte ich den mal auf einem GT Mach One ......


----------



## svennox (26. August 2014)

CW PRO BAR LENKER...so siehts aus!


----------



## svennox (26. August 2014)

WAS ganz seltenes!







Graphite Tuffs
CW bars
yellow Comp III's
GT laid back seatpost (with some laidback sawed off)
Kashimax Aero seat
hollow SR Turbox cranks


----------



## box (26. August 2014)

hi leute, die Zeit hat mich auch eingeholt.
sehr geile Bikes!
als Kind könnte ich mir nie Tuffs leisten oder meine Eltern.
Heute ist es anders und ich besitze Tuffs in blau

(sind hier auch Ruhrpottoldies?)
mfg BOX


----------



## robwa (27. August 2014)

sehr feine bikes. vor allem das giftgrüne hats mir angetan. ich fang dann wohl mal wieder an zu sparen^^


----------



## svennox (27. August 2014)

..auf das grüne BMX_HARO steh ich auch z.Zt. am meisten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(auf ThreadSeite 9.....sind viele verschiedene Varianten, mit weissen LRS usw.)
..z.Zt. find ich diese Farbvariante am schönsten, am liebsten hätte ich allerdings ALLE Parts um wechseln zu können, wenn nötig 
85er




..nur die Weisswandreifen, Sattel und auch der Vorbau wollen mir nicht gefallen !!!
....aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau ...denn letztendl. sind ALLE VARIANTEN toll, wenn man sie hätte !


----------



## Maui_Jim (27. August 2014)

Ich finde den blauen Performer von cologne274 auch Klasse! Nur weiße Tuffs statt die GT-Wheels...


----------



## svennox (28. August 2014)

..echt schön .....das es so viele verschiedene BMX_FARB_UND_PARTS_Möglichkeiten gibt 
SCHADE allerdings.....das man so schwer an so einem "GEILEN" Bike ran kommt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cologne274 (28. August 2014)

Schwer drankommen ist relativ;-) die alten Parts bzw. Bikes sind halt teuer auch zum Teil überteuert ........ aber so ein Haro Master gibts ja mittlerweile schon wieder neu zu kaufen sogar in 24" und 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (28. August 2014)

Das stimmt schon, vor allem sind viele viel zu teuer!!!!!! 
UND man findet z.Zt. nur in den Staaten krasse classicBMX_Räder,
d.h. in Deutschland sucht man vergebens, aber mal sehen ..die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## cologne274 (28. August 2014)

Die kommen ja auch ursprünglich  fast alle aus den Staaten und waren da auch weit verbreitet, im Gegensatz zu Good Old Germany ;-) denke es ist das gleiche als wenn ein Amy nach nem Schauff Anaconda oder nem PTR Trickstyler sucht, da wird er auch seine mühe haben.


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. August 2014)

cologne274 schrieb:


> denke es ist das gleiche als wenn ein Amy nach nem Schauff Anaconda oder nem PTR Trickstyler sucht, da wird er auch seine mühe haben.



Schauff Anaconda ist auch in Good Old Germany schwer zu finden. Also ich habe seit den 80ern keins mehr gesehen. Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr dran erinnern wie es aussah. Wobei ich aber auch glaube das das Schauff nicht wirklich viel zur Geschichte des BMX beigetragen hat. Im Gegenteil zu Hutch, GT, Haro, Skyway usw. PTR ist da schon was anderes, die waren in den 80ern echt cool und angesagt... Durch das PTR-Trickteam wurde viel zu deren Bekanntheitsgrad beigetragen.
Zumindest war es in meinem Umfeld so. Der Informationsfluss war aber auch damals zäher, da man noch kein Internet hatte und die BMX Speed z.B. eine der wenigen Informationsquellen waren.


----------



## cologne274 (28. August 2014)

Das PTR Trickteam hab ich in den 80ern auf nem Freestyle Contest im Kölner Rheinpark (Jugendpark) gesehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es 3 Jungs die ihren eigenen Rahmen entworfen haben, den PTR Trickstyler.


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. August 2014)

Patrick, Thomas und Rainer, soweit ich mich erinnere. Deren Anfangsbuchstaben ergaben dann den Namen. Soweit ich mich noch weiß war ein Vater der Jungs in das Ganze involviert, bzw. hat das alles geleitet. Die waren für deutsche Verhältnisse schon echt gut. Gegen die Amis könnten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal Ansatzweise anstinken...
Oh Gott ist das alles lange her...

Edit: http://ptr-trickstyler.de/


----------



## cologne274 (28. August 2014)

ca. 30 Jahre, glaube das war 84 oder 85 als ich sie im Jugendpark  waren........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (28. August 2014)

cologne274 schrieb:


> ca. 30 Jahre, glaube das war 84 oder 85 als ich sie im Jugendpark  waren........



Yep! Aber geil wars...


----------



## cologne274 (29. August 2014)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Maui_Jim (29. August 2014)

Wobei ich zugeben muß das ich dich als Kölner etwas um die Zeit beneide. Der Jugendpark war ja schon damals eine Institution die führend war was Freestyle BMX anging. Der Frankfurter Raum war Racelastiger, schon allein wegen der Strecke in Weiterstadt. Dafür hatten wir mit Hajo's nen saucoolen Laden


----------



## cologne274 (29. August 2014)

Mit Race war in köln leider nicht viel, gab in köln Vogelsang ne Strecke bzw. die gibts immer noch ist aber verwildert ........ Sind noch hier und da mal paar Mountainbiker unterwegs aber keine Wettkämpfe mehr :-( meine Bikes und Teile hab ich meisten bei RABBIT BMX in Bremen bestellt, oder hier in Köln beim 2Rad Jonas (hieß der Laden glaub ich geholt) aber Jugendpark war schon  Die haben damals mit 2 selbstgebauten Rampen angefangen, dann kam irgendwann ne Quaterpipe dazu dann noch eine .......... Den Rest kennt man ja ;-) und bei den Freestyle Contests war auch der Eintritt noch frei ;-)


----------



## robwa (30. August 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..nur die Weisswandreifen, Sattel und auch der Vorbau wollen mir nicht gefallen !!!
> ....aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau ...denn letztendl. sind ALLE VARIANTEN toll, wenn man sie hätte !


hehe, richtig, das wären dann wieder Beispiele für unsere bekannten "first world problems"...  kann dir aber nur voll und ganz zustimmen  wobei mir die Weißwandreifen eigentlich gut gefallen. Der Sattel allerdings auch nicht wirklich!


----------



## svennox (30. August 2014)

Diese Farbcombo ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall,
aber dieses 85er Haro ist natürl. trotzdem toll !


----------



## Maui_Jim (30. August 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> Diese Farbcombo ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall,
> aber dieses 85er Haro ist natürl.



Die Farbcombo ist vielleicht auch der Verfügbarkeit der Teile geschuldet...
Ich finds ganz OK, nur der CW Lenker passt nicht so gut vom Konzept her. Der Haro Freestylelenker ist m. M. n. ein muß. Tuffs ebenso...


----------



## box (31. August 2014)

hi Leute, mein neues Bike, zwar nicht oldschool aber Retro. 



mfg Maik.


----------



## svennox (1. September 2014)

@*box* yeahh cool, tolles Foto ! 
DANKE für den Post ! 

ps. ..ich sehe gerade ..das in deinem Album hier bei IBC ..nichts weiter zu finden ist,
haste noch mehr Bilder von deinem BMX ? ..dann ruhig her damit ! 
(ich hab´s hier noch mal eingefügt, bzw. Zitiert, da bei mir eine neue ThreadSeite beginnt)


----------



## box (1. September 2014)

hi, klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## box (1. September 2014)

mfg Maik


----------



## svennox (2. September 2014)

DANKE echt interessant !


----------



## MC_Bike (4. September 2014)

Das mit dem Hasen gefällt mir am besten


----------



## svennox (5. September 2014)

82er BMX skyway
ein besonders schönes Exemplar,
wie ich finde !!!!!


----------



## konsti-d (22. September 2014)

@box : weil du sagst "Retro" ist das ein komplett neues Rad? Wenn ja find ich es super geil. Wenn man dann ohne riesig Rücksicht auf altes Material damit fahren kann... sieht super aus, macht Spaß - perfekt.


----------



## svennox (23. September 2014)

87er Haro master
in einer (gewöhnungsbedürftigen) seltenen Farbcombo
allerdings den Rahmen und vor allem den LENKER liebe ich noch immer !!!


----------



## MadMaxl (26. September 2014)

Sehr geile Bikes hier!
Ich habe selbst noch mein altes National Pro Long von 1983 oder 1984. - Also Erstbesitz!
Damals hatte ich es mit meinem Dad selbst zusammengebaut.
Leider musste ich schon mal einiges austauschen, weil meine Neffen, die sich das Bike in den 90ern leider öfter ausgeliehen hatten, einiges ramponiert haben. Z.B.: Felgen (ursprünglich waren Araya 2 tone drauf), Bremsen (ursprünglich Dia compe MX 100) und Pedale (ursprünglich Shimano DX).... - Rest ist eigentlich Original (Rahmen und Gabel National Pro,
Elina Sattel, Takagi CrMo - 1piece crank (immer noch kerzengerade), Vorbau Nitto MX-2 usw.)
Bilder stelle ich demnächst auch ein. Vielleicht auch von damals und heute....
Ach ja: hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung, welche Achse und Kugellager ich in die Shimano DX- Pedale bekomme? - Das Äußere sieht noch gut aus, leider sind die Kugellager und die Konusse verschlissen...


----------



## box (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi, cool bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder.
Bei den Lagern kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.
mfg Maik.


----------



## konsti-d (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich zitier mich noch mal selbst:

Maik weil du sagst "Retro" ist das ein komplett neues Rad? Wenn ja find ich es super geil. Wenn man dann ohne riesig Rücksicht auf altes Material damit fahren kann... sieht super aus, macht Spaß - perfekt.


@box


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (4. Oktober 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Maik weil du sagst "Retro" ist das ein komplett neues Rad? Wenn ja find ich es super geil. Wenn man dann ohne riesig Rücksicht auf altes Material damit fahren kann... sieht super aus, macht Spaß - perfekt.



Ja, ist es, ein 2013er: http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/se_racingcurrent/65994. 
Das 2015er sieht z.B. so aus: http://www.sebikes.com/bikes/cat/retro-series/pk-ripper-looptail


----------



## konsti-d (4. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Der 2013er mit den Tuffs ist schon richtig gut.


----------



## svennox (4. Oktober 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das 2015er sieht z.B. so aus: http://www.sebikes.com/bikes/cat/retro-series/pk-ripper-looptail



WOW 2015 !!! ...das sieht ja wirkl. aus wie ein classicBMX...."GEIL" ....DANKE für den LINK !!!  






ps. ..wobei dein 2013er Modell in weiss inkl. den Tuffs mir gerade sogar noch besser gefällt,
um es noch mal deutlich zu sagen


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)

BMX & BABES


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Maui_Jim (10. Oktober 2014)

Heiße Geräte, die Bikes...


----------



## box (15. Oktober 2014)

@konsti-d ,
ja die P.K. Ripper sind neuauflagen von SE-Bikes, es kommen jedes Jahr ein neues RETRO Disyn raus, das 2015 habe ich auch schon bestellt.
Das Bike ist auch richtig geil zufahren, hat keine Kinder BMX Geometrie, ist richtig geil fahrbar, für Jungs zwischen 1,80 / 1,90 m!


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2014)

@box ..auch ich sage DANKE für deine Info, echt hilfreich !


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2014)




----------



## box (16. Oktober 2014)

*seit 2004 dabei und die Regeln noch immer nicht verstanden?*


----------



## box (16. Oktober 2014)

*dito*


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)

cool THX.! 

*oldschool: Curb Dogs - I (1986) by Scott Sliwinski*
*



*


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)

noch ein classic clip inkl. BMXraces


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)




----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)

HARDCORE BMX CLIP


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)

..hier ist das alles her


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> HARDCORE BMX CLIP


Autsch!


----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2014)

..Mensch @box ..ich bin jetzt richtig heiss auf dein 2013er retro PK-RIPPER BMX in weiss inkl. deiner blauen Tuffs! 


R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, ist es, ein 2013er: http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/se_racingcurrent/65994.
> Das 2015er sieht z.B. so aus: http://www.sebikes.com/bikes/cat/retro-series/pk-ripper-looptail


..gibts eigentl. auch andere Hersteller .....die so eine geniale Action bewerkstelligen ???

Ich hätte jetzt richtig lust auf so ein neues BMX in retro Optik, vor allem wenn du betonst, dass die Dinger KEINE KinderGEO haben,
sondern auch Menschen von 180-190cm damit fahren können.....und wenn nun auch noch die Qualität stimmt..
könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, auch sowas geniales zu kaufen !!!

ps. dein weisses 2013er Modell gefällt mir z.Zt. echt am besten, ich sage es gern noch mal...geiles Teil !!!


----------



## R.C. (17. Oktober 2014)

Haro hat auch eine Retro-Reihe - 'Vintage': http://www.harobikes.com/history/vintage.php


----------



## svennox (17. Oktober 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Haro hat auch eine Retro-Reihe - 'Vintage': http://www.harobikes.com/history/vintage.php


super DANKE !!! 

hier mal in Bildern:





..das hier gefällt mir sogar noch besser, leider in meiner ungelieben 24zoll Version





hier sogar in der 26zoll Version


----------



## box (29. Oktober 2014)

hi, es gibt auch einen Test über das P.K. 
http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/bmx/2011/pkripperlooptail/pkripperlooptail.php
den ganzen Test habe ich nicht gefunden, gibts aber, weil ich ihn schon gelesen habe.
Der P.K. Rahmen hat die richtigen Geometriedaten und wird seit 2010 in Retostyle von SE vertrieben.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (30. Oktober 2014)

box schrieb:


> hi, es gibt auch einen Test über das P.K.
> http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/bmx/2011/pkripperlooptail/pkripperlooptail.php
> den ganzen Test habe ich nicht gefunden, gibts aber, weil ich ihn schon gelesen habe.
> Der P.K. Rahmen hat die richtigen Geometriedaten und wird seit 2010 in Retostyle von SE vertrieben.
> mfg


THX.


----------



## svennox (30. Oktober 2014)

Die LINK´S hier sind echt interessant 
http://www.bmvonline.de/phpBB3/

http://www.fatbmx.com/bmx/news/article.php?storyid=25118

(nur schade das die Termine schon hinter uns liegen)

GENIAL das das BMXracen noch immer, oder bzw. wieder IM TREND liegt 
Clips usw.!
http://www.fatbmx.com/bmx/news/index.php?storytopic=3


----------



## svennox (30. Oktober 2014)

YEAHHH !
http://edwardkoenning.blogspot.de/2010/09/bmx-action-july-1983.html


----------



## UTC01 (31. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich ja glatt mal (noch) was beitragen. In meinem Keller schlummert seit einiger Zeit ein Peugeot CPX 101 von ~1983. Ich habe es mir vor einigen Jahren aus einem Urlaub in Frankreich mitgebracht (Liebe auf den ersten Blick) und wollte es seit dem eigentlich wieder aufarbeiten. Naja, die Zeit reicht nicht und das Geld floss und fließt in andere, alltagstauglichere Projekte, weshalb wohl demnächst ein Abschied vor der Tür steht. Aber noch ist es meins und passt in den Thread


----------



## svennox (1. November 2014)

*1988 Schwinn Predator Free Form EX*
*



*


----------



## svennox (1. November 2014)

*1986 Hutch Trick Star*
*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (8. November 2014)




----------



## Lousa (11. November 2014)

blinky blinky immer topp!


----------



## svennox (14. November 2014)

1987 HARO


----------



## TVMBison (15. November 2014)




----------



## raven1 (30. November 2014)

Hallo, bei Interesse.....
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...taet-selten-kult/262878158-217-4719?ref=myads


----------



## svennox (14. Dezember 2014)

BMX IMPRESSION


----------



## svennox (16. Dezember 2014)

Elite Men´s Final BMW RACE 2014 Worls Championships


----------



## box (16. Dezember 2014)

2. alte Karre

 
mfg Maik


----------



## box (16. Dezember 2014)




----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Dezember 2014)

1983 Schwinn KingSting 26" BMX Cruiser
Kaufzustand:



Und nach meinen Umbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (23. Dezember 2014)

*1983 SE Racing Quadangle*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## box (29. Dezember 2014)

hi Leute,
was wohl ist angekommen? 

 

 
noch OVP mfg Maik


----------



## hakenschlag (29. Dezember 2014)

habe einen midschool rahmen auf ebay , vieleicht passt es ja hier rein :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Midschool-BM...e-New-from-1995-standard-Gt-SM-/111561555041?


----------



## box (2. Januar 2015)

frohes Neues! Ich habe BMX Lenker und Laufräder im Bikemarkt


----------



## svennox (21. Januar 2015)

..mal etwas anderes als classic...allerdings Fototechnisch kann man es sicherlich hier ruhig mal posten


----------



## moodyhank (23. Januar 2015)

svennox das gefällt mir sehr, was für ein Modell ist das?


----------



## svennox (23. Januar 2015)

@moodyhank ..mit der Info kann ich nicht dienen, denn das Teil war ein absoluter Zufalls_Netzfund,
LINK siehe hier (leider läßt sich damit nicht viel anfangen, sorry
http://helloliars.tumblr.com/ oder hier http://helloliars.tumblr.com/post/108344874095

..aber hier habe ich ein TRAUM_BMX ..
..BMX Haro freestyler.....!!! ....ohhjaa...wie gern würde ich an genau so ein Klassiker ran kommen wollen


----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2015)

BMX HARO "clip"


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2015)

..bei ebay entdeckt: 
"GT BMX Cruiser Bmx oldschool 1984 GT 24" Hutch, Profile, Chris King, Showbike"

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-BMX-Cruis...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (28. Januar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> ..bei ebay entdeckt:
> "GT BMX Cruiser Bmx oldschool 1984 GT 24" Hutch, Profile, Chris King, Showbike"



Showbike, das passt! Mogelpackung würde es besser beschreiben! Gut erhaltener Rahmen mit paar Einzelteilen aus der Zeit, teilweise falsche Aufkleber und dann 2000 Tacken haben wollen...
Da gibt es besseres...
Schick aussehen tut es aber!


----------



## svennox (28. Januar 2015)

..genau so..sehe ich das auch ! ..eigentl. ist es hübsch,
trotzdem bleibt es ein "Blender" ..vor allem bei dem zu hohen Preis!

classicClip:


----------



## svennox (28. Januar 2015)

86er Haro


----------



## real_oldstyler (28. Januar 2015)

Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass der GT nicht echt ist?
Die Gabel ist definitiv ne echte!
Die Ausfallenden und die restliche Geometrie sehen eigentlich auch original aus...
Nein ich bin nicht der Verkäufer. Ist anscheinend auch nicht verkauft worden, wird jetzt in Einzelteilen angeboten.


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. Januar 2015)

Der Rahmen ist Original und die Gabel auch und auch der Hutch Vorbau. Aber wenn jemand in der Preisklasse auf Noname Felgen (mir sagt Schürmann nix) Araya Aufkleber macht und auf einen Dynolenker nen GT Aufkleber macht das ganze Projekt kaputt in meinen Augen! Die Jahreszahlen sind auch bunt gemischt, 84,86,90 und aus neuer Produktion. Lies dir mal die Teileliste durch, vielleicht verstehst du mich. Wobei ich ihm deine Ehrlichkeit sehr hoch anrechne...


----------



## real_oldstyler (28. Januar 2015)

ach du redest von den anbauteilen. da gebe ich dir recht! dann würde ich das aber nicht als fake bezeichnen. klar die anbauteile sind wild gemixt und deswegen auch nicht authentisch. schon gar nicht mit den neuteilen. die allerdings auch schon sau teuer sind. ich glaube der hat einfach die einzelteile zusammengerechnet. alleine der hutch vorbau sollte schon so 300€ bringen. ich würde das mit dem lenker nicht so genau sehen. irgendwie passt gt und dyno ja schon zusammen. ist jedenfalls ne gute basis, da er nix verschweigt. natürlich nicht für 2000€. aber ist ja eh nicht verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2015)

..Rahmen, Gabel und Hutch Vorbau scheinen echt zu sein..(das ist natürl. das wichtigste)
das Teil ist echt hübsch...nur.... eben einige Parts machen es nicht perfekt, wie alles schon erwähnt,
....das schlimmste ist und bleibt somit aber ..der freche zu hohe Preis! ..im Grunde habt ihr also ALLE RECHT mit euren Aussagen!


----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2015)

Sachen oder in diesem Fall..
ein Bike im Schnee zu fotografieren..
ist immer ne geniale.. echt schöne Idee !!! 

1999 Royce Union Slash FS 360


----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (2. Februar 2015)

Clips:


----------



## svennox (2. Februar 2015)

RACE


----------



## svennox (3. Februar 2015)

ohhh ein HUTCH_RAHMEN in XXLfotogröße


----------



## svennox (3. Februar 2015)




----------



## svennox (3. Februar 2015)

..auch ne super schöne Farbcombo wie ich finde


----------



## real_oldstyler (4. Februar 2015)

Von dem "geächteten"  GT Cruiser habe ich übrigens den echten deep H" Vorbau geschossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

..hihi coole Sache, ich hatte auch schon überlegt ob ich mitbiete! Viel Spass/Freude mit dem HUTCH_STEM


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

PARTS LIST

Frame/Fork - 84 CW Pistol Pete. Painted in gloss Black (2 pak) with custom decals from Juan
Cranks - 401 - Rechromed. Phil spider and Studd chainring/bolts
Pedals - Skyway Graphites
Brakes - Rear Polished MX1000, Tech 3 and stamped cables
Bars - CW Pro Bars - Rechromed
Grips - OG Oakley B1B's
Stem -Redline Brute - Polished and painted
Headset - Tange 320
Seat - Kashimax aero
Post - Generic
Clamp - DC MX hinged
Wheels - Polished Araya 7x, black araya nipples laced to high flange Sunshine hubs and Suntour Freewheel
Chain - Izumi
Tires - NOS IRC Z-1
Pads - Custom


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

1985 Haro sport freestyler
Survivor frame and forks-Decals by C4
Nos Oakley 1 grips
Nos Legal action seat post
Nos Mks footjaw pedals
Nos Kashimax seat guts
Kashimax seat
Survivor Tuff wheel II
Survivor Anlun fork standers
1985 Haro master bars with anlun stem redone by C4 
Redline sprocket and 3 piece cranks
Cheng shin 1.75 snakebelly tires
Dia comp seat clamp with Nos bolt and screw
Dia comp front and rear brakes
Izumi chain


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

Parts List:

Hutch Pro Racer F/F pre-serial  [Powdered by C4 Labs]
Hutch Pro handle bars [1st generation, rechromed]
Hutch Grips
Hutch Deep H stem
Hutch 2n1 stem lock [NOS]
Hutch seat post [rechromed]
Hutch pedals [1st generation with NOS cages]
Hutch pedal protectors [NOS]
Hutch pad set [reproduction]
Hutch seat post clamp [reproduction]
Hutch Rad Kaps [reproduction]
Hutch Kashimax Aero seat [reproduction]
Son Lite Turbo hubs [Eched]
Araya 7x rims [ 20"x 1.75" 36 hole chrome]
Wheelsmith SS spokes and nipples
Shimano MX 30 freewheel [NOS 16 T]
Tioga Comp 3 rainbow label tires [new reissue 20"x1.75" F/R]
Redline 401 cranks [single pinch full wrap 180mm rechromed and chrome hardware]
Redline 401 spindle [double dimple]
Redline  sprocket [ 44t high polished]
Hadley sealed bottom bracket silver [NOS]
Tange 125 headset [chrome]
SST dirt skirt [silver]
Dia Compe MX 1000 brakes [chrome dated 1982]
Dia Compe Tech 3 lever [ chrome dated 1983]
Dia Compe lever cover
Scott Mathauser curved finned brake pads [NOS]
Box Components brake cable [silver]
KSM allen seat guts [chrome]
Bullseye chain adjusters [polished]
KMZ "Z" chain
Haro Flow Panel plate [NOS]


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

Das hier erinnert mich an meinem damaligen Hutch 
























Parts:

Bars: Hutch Pro bars - 3rd Gen
Brake Cable: Dia-Compe
Brake Caliper: Dia Compe MX 900
Brake Lever: Dia-Compe Tech 3
Brake Shoes: Skyway Pro Tuff Pads
Chain: Unknown - old
Cranks: Redline Flight 401
Frame: '86 Hutch Judge
Grips: A'ME Tris - Bubble Font
Head Lock: Hutch 1" 2-in-1
Headset: Tioga Beartrap 2
Number Plate: Haro Tech
Pads: Hutch - old
Pedals: Hutch Pro Bear Traps
Seat: Cycle Pro Shotgun II
Seat Clamp: Hutch unstamped
Seat Post: Hutch
Sprocket: Redline Bubble Font 44T
Stem: Tuf Neck - Tiger Stamp
Tires: Tioga Comp III - Blue/Grey Label
Valve Caps: Rad Kaps
Wheels: Pro Class w/Bullseye Hubs


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Februar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> Pedals: Hutch Pro Bear Traps



Wenn ich das lese tut mir nur vom Lesen wieder das Schienbein weh


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese tut mir nur vom Lesen wieder das Schienbein weh


HIHI...ohhjaaa...du sagst es....
ich hab sogar noch kleine Narben an meinen Schienbeinen und/oder auch in der Wade


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Februar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> ich hab sogar noch kleine Narben an meinen Schienbeinen



Das hab ich auch...


----------



## svennox (6. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. März 2015)




----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

1985 Haro sport freestyler
Survivor frame and forks-Decals by C4
Nos Oakley 1 grips
Nos Legal action seat post
Nos Mks footjaw pedals
Nos Kashimax seat guts
Kashimax seat
Survivor Tuff wheel II
Survivor Anlun fork standers
1985 Haro master bars with anlun stem redone by C4 
Redline sprocket and 3 piece cranks
Cheng shin 1.75 snakebelly tires
Dia comp seat clamp with Nos bolt and screw
Dia comp front and rear brakes
Izumi chain


----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

_1980 GJS A Frame
Parts break down:
-GJS seat post clamp
-Early Tange/SE BMX Innovations forks. Dated 79
-SE Racing seat post. 
-SE Racing “Tall Boy” bars. Un knurled. 
-Profile 2nd gen. crank set. These are legit 2nd gens
-Tuf Neck patent pending stem
-Tuf Neck stem pad
-Tuf Neck “Tiger Stamp” 43T chain ring
-Suntour XC Compe pedals
-Araya 7C chrome 20 x 1.75 rims
-Bullseye 36H hubs
-IRC BMX Racer Z-1 20 x 2.125 front tire
-IRC BMX Racer 80X 20 x 1.75 rear tire
-FUJI seamless suede seat and OG seat guts
-Dia Compe brake lever
-Shimano Tourney brake caliper. Dated 79
-Shimano brake pads
-Suntour 16T free wheel
-Grab On MX-3 grips
-Tange head set
-Rad Pad frame pad
-Black vinyl handle bar pad_
_








_


----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

..kurz mal was NEUES vom BMX_BEREICH.....viele viele Parts und vor allem NeuzeitClips enthalten! 
http://www.kickassbmx.com/news.htm


----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

Quelle: http://www.azbicyclegallery.com/
..interssante Seite, hat allerdings nur wenig mit classicZeugs zu tun


----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

1985 Redline 600c
Dia Compe 890
Dia Compe tech 3's
Skyway tuff ii 80's og
Redline flight cranks half wrap
Redline bubblefont chainring
Redline sealed bb
Redline forklifter bars
Redline forklifter race stem
Redline race top tube pad og
Redline race plate reproduction
Tioga beartrap headset
Crupi pedals and cages
Kashimax aero saddle
Dia Compe seat clamp
Dyno drainpipe
Oakley b-1b grips
Duro comp iii gumwall tires


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

1984 Rickman Freestyler











Frame/Fork: Rickman Freestyler (no frame/fork stander's)
Handlebar's: Rickman Freestyler
Head set: Tioga Beartrap
Crank's: Redline flights 401
Bottom Bracket: Sealed Redline
Chain ring: Redline
Chain: Chrome Izumi
Pedals: Shimano DX
Seat post: Odyssey
Seat: Viscount MX
Seat clamp: TT Racing Products 'JAM Buttie'
Brake Set: Dia Compe
			   -rear MX1000			  
			   -front MX900			
			   -levers Tech3			
			   -cables dated 85			  
Brake pads:  Skyway 'freestyle'
Stem: Tuf Neck 'freestyle'
Stem stiffner: TT Racing Products 'JAM Buttie'
Wheel set: Araya 7c rims laced to ACS sealed hubs
Tyres:  Panaracer 'freestyle'
Valve caps:  Steve Veltman 'RAD KAPS'
Grips:  ODI mushroom


----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

1982 Thruster Tri Power




















Frame and Fork - 1982 Thruster Tri Power. OG chrome and decals. This is a former factory rider's frame and fork. 
Bars - NOS Thruster Power Bar
Stem - DK 
Headset - NOS Tange MX 2 stamped
Grips - NOS Johar Supercross
Brakes - NOS Dia Compe MX 900 dated 0381/NOS Dia Compe cable clamps/New Dia Compe cable
Seat and Guts - NOS Kashi guts and new re-issue Kashi seat. (Only used a re-issue here because I loved the blue rails and thought it fit perfect.)
Seatpost - New Chromoly/NOS Thruster decal
Seat clamp - NOS Dia Compe MX1500
Pedals - NOS KKT AMX
Cranks - SR Tubular
Chain wheel and Spider - MINT Suntour 43 tooth/ Sugino spider and Sugino chain ring bolts
Bottom Bracket - Tioga sealed
Chain - Izumi
Freewheel - NOS Shimano 333
Wheels - Araya 7X/NOS Shimano high flange hubs/stainless steel spokes
Tires - CST skinwall snakebelly


----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

BMX 1982 Redline MX II frame & fork






Part List
1982 Redline MX II frame & fork
nos redline forklifter bar
nos tange grip
nos sugino HPG4 stem
nos odyssey dynatron headset
used sugino opc
used takagi 43t chainring
used takagi spyder
used victor 747 bear-trap pedal
nos chrome drainpipe seat post 
kashimax aero seat 
nos dia-compe mx1500n seat clamp
nos dia-compe MX980 caliper 
nos dia-compe two-finger lever
nos KMC chain
nos shimano MX333 freewheel
Araya-copy 20" rims
Front Kenda 20 x 2.175
Rear Cheng Shin 20 x 1.75


----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

1988 Haro Master




















Frame: 1988 Haro Master
Fork: 1993 Haro Sport
Haro Freestyle Handlebars: 8 rise-6 back sweep-3 upsweep 16 mm offset by Milos Mihajlovic
Stem: SR Stem from 1982 Raleigh Burner
Brake Levers: Dia Compe-Tech 77 
Grips:  Odyssey Chase Hawk
Gyro: Odyssey Gyro Gen II
Seat: Dyna Viscount
Seat Post: Haro Fusion Layback Post
Seat Post Clamp: Haro Double seat post clamp
Front Brake: ACS Boa
Rear Brake: Dia-Compe XCE U Brake
Chain: Odyssey Bluebird
Chainwheel: High Tensile 40T chainring from 1982 Raleigh Burner
Crank set: Shadow Conspiracy
Pedals: Haro
Pegs: Khe FuS pegs
Front Hub: Unknown-Survivor
Rear Hub: Odyssey V3 Casette
Rims: Odyssey Sevenka 48 h
Tyres: Duro White Wall Tyres
Special thanks Julian Delerium, Pablo Mieres and Milos Mihailovic and Ergin Arabacioglu for their support!


----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

...und noch eine SCHÖNHEIT    





 mujer maravilla actriz
..mal als kleine Abwechslung gedacht, nun gehts weiter mit *CLASSIC BMX 

exotisches 1982 Rocket X-1 BMX













*

Frame/ Fork: Rocket X-1 (OG decals)
Bars: Skyway
Seat: Kashimax Aero
Seat post: GT
Seat clamp: Tuf Neck
Cranks: Sugino Maxy Cross
Pedals: Suntour XCII with custom Gold cages (troyandlori, member here)
Stem: Suntour
Wheels: Pro Class rims
Headset: Tange
Tires: Cheng Shin
Brakes Dia Compe with Tech 4 Levers
Stem Stiffener: custom made (folzinal, member here)
AME grips


----------



## Ruhrpottcruiser (29. April 2015)

Mein treues Schwinn Predator...gekauft für unglaubliche 45 Euro vor 3 jahren


----------



## svennox (19. Juni 2015)

Ruhrpottcruiser schrieb:


> Mein treues Schwinn Predator...gekauft für unglaubliche 45 Euro vor 3 jahren



..für 45€     ?????....."mehr sage ich dazu nicht,außer"
 ..Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen SCHNAPPER


----------



## svennox (19. Juni 2015)

Das Ding hier, gefällt mir nun wirkl. nicht zu 100% ...bei weitem sogar NICHT,
aber ich pack es trotzdem mal hier rein, rot-schwarz hat was "teuflisches"


----------



## svennox (19. Juni 2015)

..weiter gehts mit dem weißen 1984 HUTCH PRO RAIDER (nur der Sattel will mir nicht gefallen) 







1984 HUTCH PRO RAIDER

Parts:
1. Frame & Fork: 1984 Hutch Pro Raider
2. Handlebar: Hutch Pro Bar
3. Stem: SR MS422
4. Grips: Tange
5. Headset: Tioga MX2 with SST Dirt Skirt
6. Seat: Elina Flyte Tech
7. Seatpost: Nitto Layback
8. Seatpost Clamp: DC Double Clamp
9. Brake Lever: DC Tech 3
10. Brake Caliper: DC MX900
11. Brake Pad: Kool Stop
12. Brake Cable Shimano
13. Pedal: Shimano PD MX20
14. Crank: Takagi OPC Crmo 180x24
15. Spider: Hutch
16. Chainring: Takagi 44T
17. Chain: Izumi
18. Freewheel: Shimano MX30 16T
19. Mags: Skyway Tuff II- Alloy Flange Rear, Steel Flange Front
20. Tires: Powerlite 2.125 Front & 1.75 Rear
21. BB: Tange Sealed Bearing


----------



## Peepothent (17. Juli 2015)

Da werden hier teilweise Kindheitserinnerungen geweckt. Tolle Bilder ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (19. August 2015)

Peepothent schrieb:


> Da werden hier teilweise Kindheitserinnerungen geweckt. Tolle Bilder ^^


...so soll es sein

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=classic+bmx


----------



## svennox (19. August 2015)

classic BMX:


----------



## gobo (19. August 2015)

sehr geiles vid!!


----------



## svennox (21. August 2015)

das Teil hat mit BMX nur sehr sehr ..wenig zu tun,
aber ich möchte es trotzdem hier verewigen, zu mal so ein Fahrrad mal mein war (zumindest so ähnlich)
...und direkt danach kam mein 1.BMX in den frühen 80igern (ich glaub es war sogar ziemlich genau im Jahr 1980) !?!


----------



## real_oldstyler (21. August 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> das Teil hat mit BMX nur sehr sehr ..wenig zu tun,
> aber ich möchte es trotzdem hier verewigen, zu mal so ein Fahrrad mal mein war (zumindest so ähnlich)
> ...und direkt danach kam mein 1.BMX in den frühen 80igern (ich glaub es war sogar ziemlich genau im Jahr 1980) !?!


Mal ein paar Fotos vom letzten Wochenende in Köln.


----------



## svennox (21. August 2015)

cooool ....haste noch mehr von dem Zeug,
dann bitte her damit !!!!!!!!!!

....man sowas müßte mal in Berlin stattfinden, ich wäre dabei 
.......vor allem waren scheinbar nette Leute vor Ort und nicht solche Selbstdarsteller oder "nur" Kinder ....echt toll


----------



## real_oldstyler (21. August 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> cooool ....haste noch mehr von dem Zeug,
> dann bitte her damit !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ....man sowas müßte mal in Berlin stattfinden, ich wäre dabei
> .......vor allem waren scheinbar nette Leute vor Ort und nicht solche Selbstdarsteller oder "nur" Kinder ....echt toll


Hat es doch 2 Wochen vorher. Und Infos gibts bei Olli von california Sports.


----------



## svennox (22. August 2015)

..ach schitt, hast recht,
Olli hatte mich ja schon mal vor ein paar Jahren dazu eingeladen, (als ich mein Dirt, nun mtb bei ihm kaufte)
allerdings dachte ich, dass dieses Treffen nur in einem sehr viel kleineren Rahmen stattfindet, als das was du oben zeigst,
oder täuscht das ??? ..denn mich würde vor allem an so einem Treffen die VIELZAHL von classicBMX faszinieren und interessieren!!!!

ps. findet denn so ein Treffen jedes Jahr in Berlin statt?..naja ich kann olli ja mal selbst fragen,DANKE für die Info und deine Erinnerungsstütze !


----------



## real_oldstyler (22. August 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ach schitt, hast recht,
> Olli hatte mich ja schon mal vor ein paar Jahren dazu eingeladen, (als ich mein Dirt, nun mtb bei ihm kaufte)
> allerdings dachte ich, dass dieses Treffen nur in einem sehr viel kleineren Rahmen stattfindet, als das was du oben zeigst,
> oder täuscht das ??? ..denn mich würde vor allem an so einem Treffen die VIELZAHL von classicBMX faszinieren und interessieren!!!!
> ...


Ja, findet jedes Jahr statt. Dieses Jahr waren soviel da wie noch nie.
Klar, ist das in Köln größer. Sind ja auch Rampen und so aufgebaut. Ist aber mehr für Newschool. Oldschool waren nicht mehr Bikes als in Berlin. In Berlin is viel familiärer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2015)

ich habe noch ein Titus BMX zuhause, das ich gerne wieder aufbauen möchte, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die originalen Aufkleber herbekomme ?
einen Link zu den alten Titus Rädern würde ich auch gerne haben, damit ich mal nachschauen kann, welche Teile mir fehlen, oder nicht mehr original sind.
darf ich hier auch mein GT Tour 2 zeigen, oder ist das zu neu ?


----------



## real_oldstyler (8. September 2015)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich habe noch ein Titus BMX zuhause, das ich gerne wieder aufbauen möchte, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die originalen Aufkleber herbekomme ?
> einen Link zu den alten Titus Rädern würde ich auch gerne haben, damit ich mal nachschauen kann, welche Teile mir fehlen, oder nicht mehr original sind.
> darf ich hier auch mein GT Tour 2 zeigen, oder ist das zu neu ?


Zu neu!
Bei echtem Oldschool ist die Ära 1986 inklusive zu Ende. Spätestens aber '89.

VG


----------



## Kuwahades (9. September 2015)

Wegen dem Titus habe ich mal angefragt, ist von KHE gefertigt worden, bin mal gespannt ob die mir weiterhelfen können, müsste Ende 80er sein


----------



## connor100 (30. September 2015)

@Hajo310

Sind Deine Bilder aus Munster?

Grüße

Connor


----------



## Dean76 (3. November 2015)

*Zitat:
Also bitte möglichst "nur" classicBMX posten, aber gg. kurze Ausschweifungen habe ich nichts auszusetzen 


Hier wäre dann mal ne kurze Ausschweifung!

Sunn Bmix 26" Cruiser

Mit Redline Flight Cranks 180mm, Profile Imperial Kettenblatt, Odyssey Tripple Trap Pedale, Haro Vorbau, Dyno Lenker, Concor Supercorsa Sattel .........
*




*Da ich bei dem Aufbau auf V-Brakes oder halt Hydraulikbremsen von Magura und dergleichen angewiesen war, mir die normalen V-Brakes aber zu langweilig waren, habe ich mir gedacht, :"Warum nicht beides miteinander verbinden?"
Und so wurden es die hydraulischen V-Brakes von "Wendler" na ja, also eher von Starbike die MT1*



*Die Hydraulikleitung wird noch vernünftig verlegt!
Bzw. die passenden Halter sind schon bestellt!*



*Die  originalen Bremsschuhe waren auch nicht gerade das "gelbe vom Ei"*

*Deshalb habe ich diese auch noch gegen die Vans Bremsschuhe von Koolstop ausgetauscht

Und gelb sind sie jetzt auch!*











*
Auch wenn beim "BMX" Schnellspanner verpönt sind, gefällt mir das Bild auch ganz gut!



*

*

Und noch nen Bild für Sven!
*



*
Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch Decals*

*Lieben Gruß
Andre

*


----------



## Dean76 (6. November 2015)

Da sich kürzlich ein wenig an dem Rad verändert hat, habe ich nur meinen oberen Beitrag abgeändert!

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (7. November 2015)

Hy Andre, ich Grüße Dich alter Freund 
DANKE für die vielen tollen Bilder, und vor allem für das EINE spezielle Foto extra für mich, COOL 
..ich bin im übrigen auch endlich im Besitz dieser genialen, super schönen BMX_HARO_freestyler_vans-SHOES !!! 

noch ein Foto zugefügt "SORRY", aber in dem sieht man auch den tollen Original-Karton 








ps. und kurze Ausschweifungen sind immer erlaubt


----------



## svennox (7. November 2015)

@Dean76  ..dein "BMX" dyno ist mir natürl. schon aufgefallen, und habe ich auch schon in deinem Album "geliked" 
..allerdings erst jetzt, da ich z.Zt. nur wenig hier im Forum bin! ..denn ich bin gerade wieder am Schrauben, an meinen "rennräder"Bikes.
(sind z.Zt. 3 Renner, von classic colnago master mit campagnolo Gruppe, shamal LRS usw., bis hin zur singlespeed gazelle
und auch ein modernes custom FIXie ist dabei)
(aber mtb fahre ich natürl. auch immer noch und dies wird auch so bleiben) Mein Fahrradbestand ist also wieder auf 4 gestiegen 

ABER um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, ein classic BMX, wie HUTCH, GT haro oder ähnliches wäre schon mein Ding,
denn schließlich war so ein Teil mein 1. FAHRRAD als KIND, mit gerade mal 3 lenzen auf der Lebensuhr,
 und in den 80igern kamen dann die richtigen BMX-BIKES, wie oben benannt !

LEIDER sind gerade die classic 80er BMX Bikes mittlerweile ja unbezahlbar, aber mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem irgendwann ?!


----------



## svennox (7. November 2015)

..ach..dieses bmx wollte ich ja auch noch hier verewigen, auch wenn es nicht so ganz hier rein paßt


----------



## svennox (7. November 2015)

eines deiner ersten *sunn bmx "dyno"* Fotos gefällt mir besonders gut,
deshalb packe ich auch dieses hier mal rein 
und gerade der Vorbau, , Lenker, Bremsen und auch die "dicken"Radnaben, sind mir persönlich, am meisten "positiv" aufgefallen !!! 








ps. @Dean76  sage mal, wo genau bei Berlin, in Blankenfelde-Mahlow hast du das Foto geschossen,
es kommt mir zwar bekannt vor, kann es jedoch gerade nicht zu 100% einordnen,
kannst mir natürl. auch per PN antworten


----------



## Dean76 (7. November 2015)

Grüß dich Sven!
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig gewundert

Ich dachte schon:" Entweder es gefällt dir gar nicht oder du hast es bisher noch nicht gesehen "

Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt!

Habe aber auf den Fotos feststellen müssen, dass die Sattelstütze zu weit raus ist!
Das habe ich bereits geändert!

Der HARO Vorbau stammt ja von einem 24" HARO Cruiser, den ich mir nebenbei als "Bastelbude" gekauft habe

Den kann ich aber in  dem jetzigen Zustand noch nicht zeigen!

Der wird demnächst neu aufgebaut und noch richtig schick werden. Da schwirren mir schon einige Gedanken  im Kopf

Gestern habe ich mal zum Spaß den HARO Lenker auch noch umgebaut.










Aber ich denke mal, dass der DYNO Lenker mit dem originalen Sunn Vorbau wieder verbaut wird

Ach, und Gratulation zu deinen HARO Vans

Ich sehe gerade, dass sieht schon wieder aus wie einer meiner Aufbauthreads


Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## svennox (7. November 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Sven!
> Ach, und Gratulation zu deinen HARO Vans
> 
> Ich sehe gerade, dass sieht schon wieder aus wie einer meiner Aufbauthreads
> ...


..der Dyno Lenker gefällt mir besser !
UND ich muss es noch mal sagen, DER VORBAU IST SOWAS VON...LECKER 
ABER ich bin gespannt wie dein 24er Haro Cruiser ausschaut, im fertigen Zustand !

D.h. du darfst immer deine Bikes posten, auch mehrmals, nur mit kleinen Veränderungen,
denn vor allem "gerade" die Parts sind IMMER interessant an deinen Fahrrädern 

ps. ja Danke, ich bin auch echt happy das ich doch noch zu den HAROvans gekommen bin! 
..zudem sind sie ja eigentl. ausverkauft,trotzdem hab sie noch NEU verpackt, inkl. Originalverpackung etc.
UND selbstverständlich ungetragen UND  in meiner Schuhgröße glücklicherweise erhaschen können


----------



## Lousa (11. November 2015)

Wenn Ihr hier schon neuere Sachen im "alten" Look and Feel postet, passen die Rahmen/Gabeln vom Sohnemann des "Altmeisters" Gary Turner (GT) auch gut rein... zudem find ich die auch ganz ok:


----------



## Dean76 (11. November 2015)

Also mir gefällt´s

Schönes Rad

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Lousa (11. November 2015)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt´s
> 
> Schönes Rad
> 
> ...



Leider nicht meins


----------



## armin-m (13. November 2015)

Da kann ich auch noch was dazu beitragen:





Mein 1983er Diamond Back Silver Streak...

Den Kindheitstraum habe ich mir vor ca. 10 Jahren gegönnt. Importiert aus Texas und mit, in meinen Augen,
schöneren Teilen bestückt. Im Original war es mit schwarzen Anbauteilen...
Hängt an der Wand im Arbeitszimmer und erfreut mein Auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (13. November 2015)

sehr fein!

ich cruise hin und wieder auf einem etwas jüngerem Modell von Diamond Back durch die Gegend... muss das Bike aber noch bissl pimpen


----------



## svennox (20. November 2015)

Lousa schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr hier schon neuere Sachen im "alten" Look and Feel postet, passen die Rahmen/Gabeln vom Sohnemann des "Altmeisters" Gary Turner (GT) auch gut rein... zudem find ich die auch ganz ok:


geht klar....denn es gefällt mir !


----------



## Mathes83 (29. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Stelle ich mich erstmal vor, bin der Mathes aus Gevelsberg !

Bin ja echt erfreut  Leute aus Deutschland zu finden die das Hobby mit mir teilen.
Die Liebhaber von Oldschool BMX sind ja wenig bis gar nicht im Netz vertreten ,und wenn dann sind die Foren extrem veraltet .

Wenn ihr noch ein paar Tops habt in der Hinsicht, immer gern !!!

Meine Sammlung besteht bisher auf 4 Bikes:
Haro Sport 1992
Haro Shredder 1997
GT.   Vertigo. 1994
Mongoose Hooligans 1992


----------



## real_oldstyler (29. November 2015)

Ich dachte Du bist Liebhaber von oldschool BMX. Deine sind alle midschool. ;-) Aber trotzdem willkommen hier.


----------



## Mathes83 (29. November 2015)

Danke, sorry mach das aber auch erst nen halbes Jahr ,und war mir erlich gesagt nicht bekannt das es auch noch midschool gibt.

Wo sind den da die Altersgrenzen bei Mid- und Oldschool ???


----------



## real_oldstyler (29. November 2015)

Ab 87 ungefähr.


----------



## Tinkerer (5. Dezember 2015)

Hm, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, welches Bj. mein altes Bike ist. Bin damit bis Anfang/Mitte 90er hinein gefahren und seitdem ist es außer Haus eingelagert. Deshalb hab ich auch nur dieses eine alte Foto davon zur Hand. Vom Design her (gerade, eher lange Sattelstüze und der Lenker mit Knick) würde ich aber auf ein Bj. irgendwann in den 80ern tippen.






Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedaken, das Rad wieder herzurichten. Da müßten ein paar neue Tuff Wheels (inklusive Schläuche und Reifen) dran, die alten sind ziemlich hinüber. Und die Bremsen brauchen wohl neue Züge und Gummies sowie ein Ölbad. Fragt sich bloß ob man da noch passende Beläge bekommt... Naja, mal schauen. 

Weil ich das Rad so sehr vermißt habe, hab ich mir diesen Sommer einen 26'' BMX Cruiser aufgebaut. - Traf hier auf "geteile Meinungen", um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren. 



Spoiler


----------



## real_oldstyler (5. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich weil es nicht viel mit einem Cruiser zu tun hat Für mich sieht es auch eher wie ein MTB mit BMX Lenker aus. Ist das nicht ein GT Zaskar Rahmen? Mach doch mal ein besseres Foto von Deinem alten BMX. Dann kann ich Dir sagen ob es sich lohnt es aufzubauen.


----------



## Tinkerer (5. Dezember 2015)

real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es nicht viel mit einem Cruiser zu tun hat Für mich sieht es auch eher wie ein MTB mit BMX Lenker aus.



Jo, eigentlich wollte ich Mag Wheels verbauen, hab die aber nicht in 26 Zoll bekommen. Und es sollte ein Singe-Speed werden. Dann bin ich über die roten Felgen gestolpert und hab promt den Anfängerfehler gemacht, mir eine alte Schraubkranznabe andrehen zu lassen, bei der ich ohne größer Umbauten keine vernünftige Kettenlinie mit einem Gang hinbekommen hätte. Eigentlich sollte es eher so aussehen:

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-talera-bmx-cruiser-mountainbike/391837556-217-4501 (Dank an GT-Sassy für den Link.)

Nur halt nicht ganz so schrill. 



real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein GT Zaskar Rahmen?



Outpost



real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein besseres Foto von Deinem alten BMX. Dann kann ich Dir sagen ob es sich lohnt es aufzubauen.



Hätte ich längst gemacht, wenn ich es nicht erstmal holen müßte. Bzw. mit der Kamera hin müßte. Das wäre die einfachere Lösung. Vielleicht komme ich die Tage mal dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (8. Dezember 2015)

naja ...dann werde ich mal wieder was posten...WAS HIER wirklich REIN GEHÖRT 
*1985er SE Racing Quadangle Freestyle*
*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## svennox (8. Dezember 2015)




----------



## armin-m (12. Dezember 2015)

Ein Traum!  Leider viel zu schön, um damit zu fahren...


----------



## svennox (22. Dezember 2015)

1984 Rickman Freestyler

Frame/Fork: Rickman Freestyler (no frame/fork stander's)
Handlebar's: Rickman Freestyler
Head set: Tioga Beartrap
Crank's: Redline flights 401
Bottom Bracket: Sealed Redline
Chain ring: Redline
Chain: Chrome Izumi
Pedals: Shimano DX
Seat post: Odyssey 
Seat: Viscount MX
Seat clamp: TT Racing Products 'JAM Buttie'
Brake Set: Dia Compe 
			   -rear MX1000			   
			   -front MX900			 
			   -levers Tech3			 
			   -cables dated 85			   
Brake pads:  Skyway 'freestyle'
Stem: Tuf Neck 'freestyle'
Stem stiffner: TT Racing Products 'JAM Buttie'
Wheel set: Araya 7c rims laced to ACS sealed hubs
Tyres:  Panaracer 'freestyle'
Valve caps:  Steve Veltman 'RAD KAPS'
Grips:  ODI mushroom


----------



## svennox (22. Dezember 2015)

1982 Thruster Tri Power

Frame and Fork - 1982 Thruster Tri Power. OG chrome and decals. This is a former factory rider's frame and fork. 
Bars - NOS Thruster Power Bar
Stem - DK 
Headset - NOS Tange MX 2 stamped
Grips - NOS Johar Supercross
Brakes - NOS Dia Compe MX 900 dated 0381/NOS Dia Compe cable clamps/New Dia Compe cable
Seat and Guts - NOS Kashi guts and new re-issue Kashi seat. (Only used a re-issue here because I loved the blue rails and thought it fit perfect.)
Seatpost - New Chromoly/NOS Thruster decal
Seat clamp - NOS Dia Compe MX1500
Pedals - NOS KKT AMX
Cranks - SR Tubular
Chain wheel and Spider - MINT Suntour 43 tooth/ Sugino spider and Sugino chain ring bolts
Bottom Bracket - Tioga sealed
Chain - Izumi
Freewheel - NOS Shimano 333
Wheels - Araya 7X/NOS Shimano high flange hubs/stainless steel spokes
Tires - CST skinwall snakebelly


----------



## svennox (22. Dezember 2015)

1988 Haro Master

Frame: 1988 Haro Master
Fork: 1993 Haro Sport
Haro Freestyle Handlebars: 8 rise-6 back sweep-3 upsweep 16 mm offset by Milos Mihajlovic
Stem: SR Stem from 1982 Raleigh Burner
Brake Levers: Dia Compe-Tech 77 
Grips:  Odyssey Chase Hawk
Gyro: Odyssey Gyro Gen II
Seat: Dyna Viscount
Seat Post: Haro Fusion Layback Post
Seat Post Clamp: Haro Double seat post clamp
Front Brake: ACS Boa
Rear Brake: Dia-Compe XCE U Brake
Chain: Odyssey Bluebird
Chainwheel: High Tensile 40T chainring from 1982 Raleigh Burner
Crank set: Shadow Conspiracy
Pedals: Haro
Pegs: Khe FuS pegs
Front Hub: Unknown-Survivor
Rear Hub: Odyssey V3 Casette
Rims: Odyssey Sevenka 48 h
Tyres: Duro White Wall Tyres
Special thanks Julian Delerium, Pablo Mieres and Milos Mihailovic and Ergin Arabacioglu for their support!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. Dezember 2015)

1984 Torker Freestylist
Parts List
# 84 Freestylist frame and fork
# 85 Master bars Anlun made
# Nitto layback seat post
# Redline 177mm 401 cranks 
# Redline BB and cups
# Shimano DX pedals
# Izumi chain
# Shimano sprocket 16t
# Peregrine 48s HP rims
# Panaracer HP 406 tires
# DK freestyle stem
# Dc mx seat clamp
# Tioga bear trap 2 head set
# Dc 883 Nippon calipers
# Dc tech 3 levers
# Kashimax seat
# Oakley B-1B grips


----------



## real_oldstyler (22. Dezember 2015)

Sag mal, hast Du die alle aus dem bmxmuseum kopiert oder hast Du eine andere Quelle?


----------



## svennox (23. Dezember 2015)

RICHTIG, aber ich hab auch noch andere Quellen, wie du so schön sagst 

SOWAS muss man doch im Netz verewigen&verbreiten, vor allem um nicht lange suchen zu müssen!
Desweiteren sagte ich ja schon zum Anfang, im 1. POST... als *ICH* diesen "FRED" zum Leben erweckte,
es dürfen classic/retro (aber auch kurze Ausschweifungen) ..Netzfunde & natürl. auch eigene BMX gezeigt werden


----------



## real_oldstyler (23. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, ich finde ein Link zum bmxmuseum sinnvoller. Da muss man doch viel weniger lange suchen, weil da alles alphabetisch nach Bikes sortiert ist. Hier muss man die ganzen Seiten durchforsten. Ich fände es besser wenn hier nur die eigenen Bikes oder welche aus "besonderen" Quellen gepostet werden. Nur so eine Anregung.


----------



## svennox (23. Dezember 2015)

..nette Anregung, und du kannst das auch gern so machen, wie du möchtest,

ich dagegen, kann es überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn ich erst einen LINK laden muss, bzw. nicht gleich ein Foto sehe,
deshalb hab *ich* diesen FRED auch eröffnet, so wie er ist, da ich ihn genau so wollte,
somit wird er so bleiben wie er auch schon immer war !


----------



## real_oldstyler (23. Dezember 2015)

Damit verabschiede ich mich hier. Nicht wegen der Fotos, nein. Sondern weil du dich hier als der große Zampano hinstellst: "ICH hab diesen Fred eröffnet." Geht gar nicht! Zumal Dein Wissen über oldschool BMX nicht ganz vorne einzuordnen ist.
Reingehauen.


----------



## svennox (24. Dezember 2015)

Entspann dich mal, oder biste über die Weihnachtstage unentspannter als an anderen Tagen ?! 

D.h. ich werde ja wohl noch sagen dürfen, wie ich es am besten finde,
und netterweise darauf hinweisen dürfen, dass ICH es nun mal so wollte, ansonsten hätte ich den Fred nicht SO eröffnet, wie er ist,
*nur so* *...nicht anders ..war es gemeint*, OHNE mich hervorheben zu wollen, ALSO komm mal runter, von deinem hohen Pferd,

zumal ich auch sagte, dass du es gern machen kannst, wie du möchtest,
deshalb müssen es ja nicht gleich alle so machen wollen, wie du vorschlägst 

ps. ich spiele mich hier mit Sicherheit nicht als Besserwisser auf, da fass dir mal lieber an deine eigene Nase !!!
Ich bin für Infos immer offen, aber der Ton macht die Musik !!! 

FROHE WEIHNACHTSTAGE, wünsche ich trotzdem


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2016)

1986 CRAZY COLOR California Freestyle
• Tioga  Crazy Color Seatpost & Power Disk
• Tioga CD Chainring
• Tioga Taskforce Cranks
• Tioga Quick Release Seat Clamp
• Tioga Headset (4 of them actually) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



• Dominator Seat
• KKT Pedals
• Pacific Freestyle Fork Stand
• AME Grips
• Odyssey Brakes
• ACS Stem & Rotor
• Peregrine Master Wheels
• Comp ST Tires


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2016)

1984 Vector Mark 2

Part list:
Frame / Forks - Vector Mark 2 Gen 3
Bars - Vector VC8 
Headset - Hatta MX100
Headlock - Suntour
Stem - Redline Brute
Grips - Oakley B2
Levers - Dia Compe Tech 3
Calipers - Dia Compe MX1000
Seat - Vector
Seatpost - Strong
Seatpost clamp - Dia Compe 2pc
Cranks - Sugino 400
Pedals - KKT LMX
Chain - Z
Hubs - Bullseye
Rims - Araya 7X
Tires - Tioga Comp III Blue/grey label fat and skinny


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2016)

hutch impression


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (12. Januar 2016)

Schön bunt
Und sogar mit Schnellspanner

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (13. Januar 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> 1986 CRAZY COLOR California Freestyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andre..du meintest bestimmt das Teil hier...mit deinem Kommentar, oder ?! 
...zumindest merkt man an diesem bunten BMX, dass die 80iger wieder zurück kommen,
denn irgendwie denkt man an die alte Zeit gern zurück, das bunte ZEUG hat was....und zeugt von Lebensfreude...
..ich schau mir gern sowas altes an, wirft einen immer wieder in die alte Zeit zurück...


----------



## Dean76 (13. Januar 2016)

Ja!
Richtig
Seltsamerweise habe ich die weiteren Räder gar nicht gesehen
Deshalb die direkte Antwort

Ich finde das bunte Zeug auch sehr erfrischend

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)

..wieder ein paar classicBMX IMPRESSIONEN


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)

..


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)

..


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)

26zoller oder eher 24zoller  ..auf jeden Fall....lecker


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)

GT is toll.. 
aber ein HUTCH....mit dieser BREMSE...
WÄRE mein absoluter FAVORIT !!!


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2016)

..und noch 2 schöne classic HUTCH


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2016)

R.I.P. 2016




Zitat: 
"Aktualisiert am 05. Februar 2016, 09:43 Uhr
BMX-Freestyle-Legende Dave Mirra ist tot. 
Der Sportler starb im Alter von 41 Jahren. 
Die Polizei geht von Selbstmord aus. Der BMX-Superstar und Dominator der X-Games hinterlässt eine Frau und zwei Kinder.

BMX-Star Dave Mirra ist am Donnerstag um 16:00 Uhr tot aufgefunden worden. Das meldet die Polizei von Greenville (North Carolina) via Facebook.

Der 41-jährige US-Amerikaner sei sitzend in seinem Auto gefunden worden - *mit selbstzugefügten Schusswunden.

""Wir haben heute einen großartigen Freund und wundervollen Menschen verloren, 
der so viele Menschen auf der Welt mit seiner Gabe berührte. (...) 
Er war ein bescheidener Typ, der an der Straßenecke mit Kindern über Räder plauderte", 
sagte der Bürgermeister der Stadt Greenville, Allen Thomas.

Dave Mirra war eine BMX-Weltstar
Dave Mirra gehörte zur Welt-Elite im Freestyle-BMX und gewann bei den renommierten X-Games insgesamt 14 Gold-Medaillen. Insgesamt räumte Mirra bei den X-Games 24 Medaillen ab. Eine Leistung, die zusätzliche Beachtung erfuhr, da seine Karriere zwischenzeitlich auf Messers Schneide stand.

1993 wurde Mirra von einem betrunkenen Autofahrer schwer verletzt, kämpfte sich aber in die Weltspitze zurück. Sein fantastischer Medaillen-Rekord bei den X-Games wurde erst 2013 von Skateboard-Star Bob Burnquist gebrochen.

Vor einigen Jahren beendete der Sportler seine Karriere. Er moderierte außerdem von 2004 bis 2005 die MTV-Show "Real World".

Dave Mirra war bei den Extremsport-Fans aufgrund seiner offenen Art sehr beliebt. 
Der BMX-Superstar hinterlässt eine Frau und zwei Kinder. (far/mwy/dpa)"




*


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2016)

GUTER BEITRAG dazu ..von @xxFRESHxx aus einem anderen Thread:


Jakten schrieb:


> Eher traurig für die jetzige Witwe und den 2 Kindern die jetzt ohne Vater weiter aufwachsen.
> Egoistische Aktion!





xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> und du glaubst, dass jemand der offenbar derartige depressionen hatte,
> dass sie ihn bis zum selbstmord trieben, das noch objektiv beurteilen und entscheiden konnte?
> das ist eine krankheit. aber da kann man als aussenstehender natürlich leicht drüber urteilen...


..da geb ich dir RECHT  ..Depressionen sind echt scheiße..wie alle Krankheiten !
....man kann sich NICHT in solche Krankheiten reinversetzten solange man diese nicht selber erleidet!

ps. dein Clip "xxFRESHxx" ist sehenswert, THX. dafür


----------



## Jakten (5. Februar 2016)

Ich entschuldige mich für meinen Beitrag. Das war mein persönliches Empfinden bei einem ähnlich Fall.
Erst kam Trauer dann Wut. Natürlich kann man sich *nicht *in die Lage einer solchen Person mit so einer bitteren Krankheit versetzen.
Hab zu schnell geschrieben ohne mir Gedanken zu machen wie es andere verstehen könnten.
Tschuldigung dafür!

VG Jakten

EDIT: ein Wort vergessen - fett markiert.


----------



## svennox (6. Februar 2016)

DANKE @Jakten ..das du auch HIER, im classicBMX_THREAD, noch mal geantwortet hast ! 

SO! ..nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema .....classic BMX IMPRESSION


----------



## asco1 (6. März 2016)

Servus aus Franken,

ich treibe mich ja eigentlich eher in der Classic-MTB-Ecke rum - aber ein Schrauberkollege hat gerade in meiner Werkstatt dieses Teil hier rausgehauen und ich dachte, vllt. interessiert's ja den Einen oder Anderen hier.











OldSchoolige Grüße.
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (12. März 2016)

Und gleich noch einen hinterher: 24" BMX survivor - "Back to the Eighties"

das Rahmenset habe ich vor 15 Jahren mal bei Ebay gesehen. Wurde von Dragonfly verkauft; ich hatte nur derzeit absolut keine Kohle übrig und auch keinen Platz. Vor zwei Wochen erinnerte ich mich zufällig an den Rahmen (warum auch immer) und entschloss mich, einfach mal bei Dragonfly anzurufen. Und siehe da: der Rahmen war noch da! Deal gemacht, gewartet ... gestern nachmittag kam ein großes Paket. Gegen 19:00Uhr habe ich die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Geiles Teil - macht höllisch Spass.


----------



## svennox (15. März 2016)

..sehr interessant ...die letzten beiden 24zoll Räder


----------



## svennox (15. März 2016)

..d.h. ich steh ja unter anderem ...
auch auf kurze, flache, kompakte...HANDLICHE BIKES
..deshalb hab ich mittlerweile ja sogar schon 2 davon (klein 18zoll+nox)..aber an das hier müßte auch ich mich erstmal gewöhnen..
ZEIGEN muss ich es trotzdem mal !  ...ich nenne das mal ein modernes BMX, oder kompaktes handliches Bike ...mit FATBIKEreifen?!?! 

DAS HIER SIEHT gerade noch so...richtig gut aus....wie ICH zumindest finde


----------



## svennox (15. März 2016)

..........ABER hier............wird es komisch (zeigen tue ich es trotzdem mal, wenn ich schon bei dem "kurzen" offtopic-Thema bin) 
WOBEI es sich hier ..ja schon eher um einen BMX-Rahmen handelt, im Vergleich zu dem Post davor!


----------



## asco1 (15. März 2016)

Hui. 20" Fat-BMX? 

Das weiße "MATZGE" is ein custom 26". 

Meine Recherche für das Rote 24"er ist bislang soweit, daß es sich um ein 82er oder 83er Niitaka handeln könnte. Mehr konnte ich aber bislang nicht herausbekommen.
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich es neu lackiere (der Original-Lack hat einige fiese Macken - obwohl das Rad noch nie aufgebaut war; alles Lagerspuren der letzten 33 Jahre)


----------



## svennox (16. März 2016)

..solange nichts böses am Rahmen zu erkennen ist, und auch kein Rost etc. ..würde ich es erstmal nicht neu lackieren!


----------



## asco1 (16. März 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..solange nichts böses am Rahmen zu erkennen ist, und auch kein Rost etc. ..würde ich es erstmal nicht neu lackieren!


Is richtig  nur is rot so gar nicht meine Farbe. :-/


----------



## svennox (17. März 2016)

..ahh ich verstehe,
ist natürl. Geschmacksache, mir gefällt rot ganz gut, zumindest oft..nicht immer 

d.h. in deinem Fall, würde ich nur den roten Sattel tauschen, also z.B. mit einem Zeitlosen schwarzen,
wie gesagt, ich...würde ansonsten alles erstmal original lassen, aber mußt du natürl. nicht


----------



## asco1 (17. März 2016)

ich denke, ich werde mir bei http://bmxmuseum.com mal ein paar Räder in rot anschauen und mich dann entscheiden. Blöderweise habe ich zum Rahmenset halt noch die goldenen Laufräder dazubekommen - da waren weitere goldene parts quasi Pflicht. Aber Parts sind ja schnell getauscht. Ich lasse mich inspirieren und werde beizeiten hier über Updates informieren. 

So - und jetzt weiter mit Bildern - is ja 'ne Galerie hier - 'ne?!


----------



## svennox (18. März 2016)

*1985 Hutch XL ..auch mit 24"LRS*
*




*

*



*

*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (18. März 2016)

Hach! ... Hutch sind ja sowas, wie der "Holy Grail of BMX" .... feines Gefährt!


----------



## asco1 (28. März 2016)

Kleines Update:


----------



## real_oldstyler (31. März 2016)

Hi Basti,

ist ein Niitaka!
Ich habe den auch zu Hause. Interessant, dass bei Dir die Gabel auch einen anderen Rot-Ton hat als der Rahmen.
Scheint wohl "serienmäßig" so zu sein.
Habe Dir mal ne PN geschickt.
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## asco1 (31. März 2016)

Hey Steffen,

coole Sache! Hätte nie gedacht, daß es in .de weitere Niitaka gibt.
Die Jungs von Dragonfly meinten auch am Telefon, daß die Rot-töne nicht 100% übereinstimmen. Mich stört's nicht. 
Mach mal Bilder von deinem Rahmen. 
Cheers.
Basti


----------



## real_oldstyler (31. März 2016)

Hast Du meine PN erhalten?

Gesendet von meinem Wileyfox Swift mit Tapatalk


----------



## asco1 (31. März 2016)

schon geantwortet


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. April 2016)

Ich vor gefühlt hundert Jahren...


----------



## Lousa (6. April 2016)

Klasse Foto, lecker Bikes... mehr davon


----------



## svennox (7. April 2016)

coole Sache @Perth 
..gerne mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (17. April 2016)

real_oldstyler schrieb:


> Hi Basti,
> 
> ist ein Niitaka!
> Ich habe den auch zu Hause. Interessant, dass bei Dir die Gabel auch einen anderen Rot-Ton hat als der Rahmen.
> ...



Hey Steffen,

kleine Ernüchterung am Rande. Auf Nachfrage bei Dragonfly gab mir Stefan die Auskunft: "Der Hersteller war eine Hamburger Firma "Pfander Sport"."  ... also doch kein Niitaka? Oder in Linzenz gebaut? Wer weiß das schon?

Mein Kollege hat inzwischen sein zweites 26"-BMX fast fertig. Etwas haltbarer aufgebaut, damit es auch mal richtig rangenommen werden kann.  








Basti


----------



## svennox (18. April 2016)

tolle Bilder


----------



## rene.911 (1. Mai 2016)

Mein Mini Ripper ...


----------



## rene.911 (1. Mai 2016)

Mein Mini Ripper


----------



## scxscx (28. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich Anfang Mai diesen Jahres bei meinen Eltern im Gartenhäuschen mein dort 1988 abgestelltes BMX wiederfand, hatte ich beschlossen, es wieder wie ursprünglich aufzubauen; bei der Ersatzteilsuche ist mir dann gleich noch ein zweites in die Hände gefallen!

*Mein altes Bike (mit number plate):*
Marke: unbekannt
Jahr: ca. 1983
Freilauf
Trommelbremsen hinten und vorne

*
Das andere:*
BMX 2000 (Hersteller Kynast)
Jahr: ca. 1983
Rücktrittbremse
Trommelbremse vorne


Das Besondere an den Dingern sind m.E. nach die Trommelbremsen, z.T. auch hinten. Habe ich bislang so gut wie nicht mehr gefunden. Die Speichenräder sind italienischen Ursprungs.

Ein fehlendes Rahmenpolster kommt gerade aus den USA zu mir... dann sind die Dinger fertig!


----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2016)

...interessant... was ihr alles so aufhebt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2016)

Netzfund


----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2016)

..auch interessant !...Foto fand ich....da ich mal wieder hutch oder crupi Pedalen suche...
denn auch diese hatte ich mal....und ätzender Weise wieder verscherbelt


----------



## asco1 (18. Juli 2016)

die alten Männer waren am WE mal wieder auf der Bahn und hatten 'ne Menge Spass.





mehr Bilder im Album

Basti


----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2016)

ECHT COOL @asco1 




Quelle:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/14735


----------



## asco1 (21. Juli 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ECHT COOL @asco1
> Quelle:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/14735



hihi - naja - wir hatten Spass und das nicht zu knapp. Einziger Problemfall war die viel zu harte Übersetzung an meinem 24"er. 46/16 sind zwar für die Stadt perfekt - auf dem Pumptrack eher nervig - da muss ich nochmal ran. Meine VANS-brake-shoes sind leider auch auf einer Seite weggebrochen - neue sind schon im Zulauf.


----------



## svennox (18. August 2016)

*1985 HARO MASTER*


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. August 2016)

Geiles Teil! Damals mein Traumbike!
Oh Gott bin ich alt...


----------



## svennox (18. August 2016)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Damals mein Traumbike


..hier sind viele ....Traumbikes.......NICHT alle.......aber VIELE


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. August 2016)

Stimmt, aber genau dieses war damals in einer Zeitschrift, ich glaub die hieß BMX Speed, und somit der Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte...


----------



## Tinkerer (20. August 2016)

Leider kann ich nicht so ein Hochglanzfoto präsentieren, aber zumindestens bin ich mit dem Bike mal gefahren... Damals irgendwann im letzten Jahrtausend. 







Leider hat es es rund zwei Jahrzehnte Einlagerung nicht so richtig gut weggesteckt, mußte ich heute feststellen, als ich es wieder rausgeholt habe. Hat doch deutlich Flugrost angesetzt. Und meine schicken blauen Polster sind alle abhanden gekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich das Rad als nächstes Projekt wieder herrichten, aber es ist doch schon ziemlich heruntergekommen. Ich hatte es irgendwie auch nicht so grobschlächtig und vor allem bleischwer in Erinnerung. 

Mal sehen, was ich damit anstelle. Hatte gehofft, einen Hinweis auf den Hersteller zu finden, aber nix gefunden. (Weiter Bilder hier) Das ganze Rad ist auch ziemlich bunt zusammen gewürfelt. Rahmen und Gabel gehören offensichtlich zusammen, die Laufräder stammen afair von einem anderen Rad. Und der Vorbau ist aus der Restekiste, die Dinger hab ich damals gleich mehrfach kaputt gefahren.

Naja, zum Spaß haben, hab ich mir ja mein MTB auf BMX Look getrimmt, auch wenn es eigentlich noch mehr wie das obige Bike aussehen sollte.



Spoiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (22. August 2016)

BMX IMPRESSION, leider ist das Foto viel zu klein


----------



## svennox (22. August 2016)

wow..so ein 24er HUTCH wäre cool,
damit würde ich auch noch immer cruisen gehen! 

*OLD SCHOOL HUTCH XL24*


----------



## asco1 (27. August 2016)

Baby's got some brand new shoes ...... (.... and parts). 











jetzt muss ich mir nur noch 'nen Schriftzug plotten lassen, ein numberplate basteln und 'nen Helm besorgen und passend lackieren.


----------



## svennox (13. Oktober 2016)

*



*


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2016)

*PS.*
BMX is zwar aus 2010....aber .....kurze.....Ausschweifungen hatte ich ja genehmigt 
....somit sei mir verziehen


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2016)

..UND noch mal ..ne kurze Ausschweifung..SORRY dafü..aber ich finde es toll...das auch die neuen BMX noch immer interessant sind 
*2014 Supercross Envy V5 Junior Plus*


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2016)

2015


----------



## raven1 (19. Oktober 2016)

Lass bitte den modernen schei.... hier raus !


----------



## svennox (19. Oktober 2016)

..ich finde diesen modernen schei$$ ..ganz cool
auch wenn er hier nicht rein gehört..
aber Ausnahmen hatte ich erlaubt 
PUNKT !!! 

ps. nun darfst auch du gern was ZUM THEMA beitragen, und nette Bilder von classic BMX posten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Für mich war die Seite als ex BMXer von 1983- 1987 bis jetzt interessant, doch was haben die neuen Bikes mit Oldschool zu tun ???
…………………NIX !!!…………..


----------



## svennox (24. Oktober 2016)

...das hat auch KEINER behauptet ....aber lesen ist scheinbar nicht so deine Stärke...
außerdem wiederhole ich mich gern ....KURZE AUSSCHWEIFUNGEN SIND GESTATTET 


svennox schrieb:


> ..
> Desweiteren sagte ich ja schon zum Anfang, im 1. POST... als *ICH* diesen "FRED" zum Leben erweckte,
> es dürfen classic/retro (aber auch kurze Ausschweifungen) ..Netzfunde & natürl. auch eigene BMX gezeigt werden


ps. ICH hab im übrigen schon viel... zu diesem Thema beigetragen WAS man jedoch von dir nicht behaupten kann


----------



## svennox (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## svennox (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## svennox (4. November 2016)

"OFF" 
...VOLL-CARBON-BMX  
..was es nicht alles "mittlerweile" gibt


----------



## svennox (5. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (13. November 2016)

86er Trickstar hutch inkl.Bullseye ........nur die Fotoqualität is nich so dolle!


----------



## Lousa (14. November 2016)

Wenn schon "modern" dann bevorzuge ich die Remakes (oder wie auch immer die genannt werden sollten) von Mr. GT Gary Turner, das Teil in Kupfer find ich recht schick:


----------



## svennox (15. November 2016)

..stimmt..echt interessant


----------



## svennox (30. Dezember 2016)

kurz mal wieder OFFtopic 
..das BMX hängt an der Wand..
UND die "Pumptracks" sind neben Garage zu finden


----------



## svennox (6. Januar 2017)

toller bmx classic clip


----------



## svennox (11. Januar 2017)




----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2017)

1987 er


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2017)

Quelle : http://www.ebay.com/itm/1987-GT-per...184934?hash=item28279b5c26:g:HTQAAOSw5cNYZAnS


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2017)

XXL-FOTO


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dean76 (3. Februar 2017)

Heute Post bekommen



 

Passend zu meinem Neuerwerb

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (3. Februar 2017)

..freue mich schon auf deine Weiße BMXneuheit
bzw. auf deine neuRESTAURATION 

..mehr als das hier hab ich noch nicht gesichtet...bin als schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Dean76 (10. Februar 2017)

Das HARO wird sich noch etwas hinziehen

Ich wollte zwar noch auf besseres Wetter warten aber ich mußte einfach mal ein paar Bilder vom besagten Neuerwerb knipsen

*SKYWAY LEMURIAN



 



 
*
Jetzt wird auch klar, wo die 26" Reifen hingekommen sind*



 



 



 



 
*
Weitestgehend im Originalzustand



 



 

Mit Roller Cam Bremse


 



 



 

Den Lenker versuche ich noch in silberfarben  zu kriegen.
Die eine Kurbelkappe werde ich auch noch bei Gelegenheit austauschen.
Und ein Satz Skyway Lenkergriffe sind schon auf dem Weg.

LG
Andre


----------



## tatau77 (10. Februar 2017)

Ahh, na endlich ;-)
Und, bequem der Hobel ?


----------



## Dean76 (10. Februar 2017)

Ja!

Definitiv

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (10. Februar 2017)

..ahh ok ....UND ich dachte schon ...nun kommt die weiße Schönheit ...mit den SKYWAY TUFFS...
na gut...dann warten wir noch .......!


----------



## svennox (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## svennox (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven1 (4. März 2017)

Oldschool Bmx Projekt.....
Alles schön vom Pulvern zurück.....Los geht's


----------



## raven1 (4. März 2017)




----------



## Maui_Jim (5. März 2017)

Der Rahmen sieht saucool aus... Die Form des Unterrohrs is echt der Knaller. Wie alt ist der denn, weißt du das Baujahr?


----------



## raven1 (5. März 2017)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht saucool aus... Die Form des Unterrohrs is echt der Knaller. Wie alt ist der denn, weißt du das Baujahr?



….müsste 1983 / 1984 sein..


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. März 2017)

Hab ich damals höchstens mal in einer Zeitschrift gesehen, nie live...


----------



## raven1 (5. März 2017)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Hab ich damals höchstens mal in einer Zeitschrift gesehen, nie live...




Bei uns in Gießen ist damals zur dieser Zeit eins gefahren worden !!
Fand ich damals schon saugut, sind aber gerne gebrochen am "Z"….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (5. März 2017)

raven1 schrieb:


> sind aber gerne gebrochen am "Z"….


Kann ich mir vostellen...


raven1 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Gießen ist damals zur dieser Zeit eins gefahren worden !!


Gießen? Wohne ein Stück südlicher, zwischen GI und FFM, aber gesehen habe ich hier nie eins... GT, Redline, Haro, Kuwahara und mal ein PK Ripper waren hier unterwegs. In FFM hat man dann schon mehr gesehen, vor allem in der Schweizer Straße... Du weißt bestimmt, was ich meine...  Geile Zeit! Scheiße, bin ich alt...


----------



## raven1 (5. März 2017)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vostellen...
> 
> Gießen? Wohne ein Stück südlicher, zwischen GI und FFM, aber gesehen habe ich hier nie eins... GT, Redline, Haro, Kuwahara und mal ein PK Ripper waren hier unterwegs. In FFM hat man dann schon mehr gesehen, vor allem in der Schweizer Straße... Du weißt bestimmt, was ich meine...  Geile Zeit! Scheiße, bin ich alt...



Ja in Gießen sind gelaufen…..GHP, Torker , GT , National Pro, CW Racing, Kuwahara, Redline…..


----------



## Lousa (6. März 2017)

raven1 schrieb:


> Ja in Gießen sind gelaufen…..GHP, Torker , GT , National Pro, CW Racing, Kuwahara, Redline…..



Hm, in Gießen bin ich damals auch gefahren... Philosophenwald. Und richtig, da war damals vieles von den o. g. unterwegs.


----------



## raven1 (12. März 2017)

Lousa schrieb:


> Hm, in Gießen bin ich damals auch gefahren... Philosophenwald. Und richtig, da war damals vieles von den o. g. unterwegs.




Genau Philosophenald !!


----------



## Lousa (13. März 2017)

raven1 schrieb:


> Genau Philosophenald !!



Ja, da war damals ganz nett was los. Dazu hab ich von uns noch ein Zeitungsfoto (ca. 1981... noch ne Menge BMX 2000 , aber auch Centurion, Raleigh, GT, Diamond Back, etc.)


----------



## raven1 (13. März 2017)

Lousa schrieb:


> Ja, da war damals ganz nett was los. Dazu hab ich von uns noch ein Zeitungsfoto (ca. 1981... noch ne Menge BMX 2000 , aber auch Centurion, Raleigh, GT, Diamond Back, etc.)


----------



## raven1 (13. März 2017)

Frank...Stefan...Andi...Cello...Markus...Ja ja....usw.


----------



## Lousa (14. März 2017)

raven1 schrieb:


> Frank...Stefan...Andi...Cello...Markus...Ja ja....usw.



eieiei, Du kanntest die Jungs auch. Alles klar, mickrige Welt.


----------



## Lousa (16. Mai 2017)

edit "Doppelpost", sorry


----------



## Lousa (16. Mai 2017)

Bei Chrom und Tuffs kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen 

Diamond Back "Viper", Midschool aus ca. 1995, mit Skyway Tuff Wheels II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (12. Juli 2017)

mal was exotisches .. ich kenne es zumindest nicht .. aber paßt hoffentlich hier ganz gut rein


----------



## svennox (14. Juli 2017)

82er HARO inkl. toller Parts


----------



## svennox (16. Juli 2017)

Das weiße is extrem nice  ..(aber auch das in Chrom darf sich hier sehen lassen)


----------



## svennox (25. Juli 2017)

..wird gerade bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen für VB.550,- angeboten
*BMX Oldschool SE Racing 20“ Retro Quadangle*


----------



## DonLeidos (30. Juli 2017)




----------



## svennox (1. August 2017)

cooles Teil ..THX. fürs Bild


----------



## DonLeidos (1. August 2017)

leider ist der chrom nemmer so gut. hab zwar schon mal mit chrompflegemittel behandelt , aber leider hat der rahmen hier und da ein paar kleine rostpickel gehabt. stand 20 jahre in einer etwas zu undichten garage. dafür sieht er aber noch gut aus, aber trotzdem schade! vielleicht lasse ich ihn mal neu verchromen ?!? mal schauen!


----------



## svennox (2. August 2017)

..ja .. das Problem kenne ich auch noch .. deshalb ist Chrom ja auch leider immer eine Sache für sich ..
somit ist ein schöner Lack .. mir .. mittlerweile auch lieber


----------



## raven1 (2. August 2017)

....hier mal ein weißes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (2. August 2017)

Hi,mal ne Frage an die Fachleute hier.Kann mir jemand bei der Bj Bestimmung meines Gt Performer behilflich sein?


----------



## Maui_Jim (2. August 2017)

Sollte ungefähr aus 1994,95 oder 96 sein. Irgendwann Mitte 90er


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (5. September 2017)

Ein Kynast "BMX 2000" . neu aufgebaut von mir . Kein wirkliches Wettkampfrad (auch wenn es damals auf dem Aufkleber stand ). Aber schick und alle gucken neidisch meiner Nichte hinterher wenn sie damit fährt


----------



## gobo (6. September 2017)

ohmann kynast ja damit bin ich auch aufgewachsen!!und es war eine geile zeit!!die beiden skyways sind der hammer!jaaa die stehen noch auf meiner liste!!!


----------



## svennox (7. September 2017)

..GENAU SO SOLL ES SEIN !
D.h. alte schöne Erinnerungen sollen wieder erwachen !!!
.. die 80er & 90er oldschool-BMX-Zeit wirft auch mich immer wieder in die alte Zeit zurück ! ..ach wie herrlich


----------



## gobo (7. September 2017)

svennox,das blöde ist halt das das ganze oldschool zeugs mich verfolgt,lach!!muß ehrlich sagen das ich mittlerweile dem ganzen neuen zeugs den rücken gekehrt habe und sogar beim auto einen ´89 vw golf fahre,lach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (7. September 2017)

gobo schrieb:


> svennox,das blöde ist halt das das ganze oldschool zeugs mich verfolgt,lach!!muß ehrlich sagen das ich mittlerweile dem ganzen neuen zeugs den rücken gekehrt habe und sogar beim auto einen ´89 vw golf fahre,lach.


..ach echt ..cool !!! 
....mit oldschool-BMX UND auch mit ..vw Golf .. in den 80igern ..hat auch bei mir alles angefangen !!! 
liebe Grüße, sven


----------



## chrisgmny (22. September 2017)

Wieder ein kurzer Ausflug: zwar nicht Oldschool, nur Retro... aber super zu fahren...


----------



## Lousa (25. September 2017)

lecker!


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (27. September 2017)

Heißer Ofen


----------



## Bensemer (2. Oktober 2017)

Eben erst gefunden. Tolle Kindheitserinnerungen hier. Ich trauere meinem BMX von mitte '80 oft immer noch nach. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was es für eins war. 
Macht weiter mit den Bildern


----------



## svennox (2. Oktober 2017)

https://picclick.de/BMX-Fahrrad-Retro-Oldschool-80er-Jahre-20-Zoll-322652955668.html


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich dachte ich antworte mal.
Kurz, ich bin alt (Kleiner Hinweis im Avatar). Somit bin ich also erstmals BMX gefahren, als Klettverschluss Schuhe und Chewan Jeans cool waren. Als ET rauskam, gab es BMX 2000 von Mars und Kynast für meine beiden älteren Cousins und mich. Damit ging es in die Bimsgruben der Umgebung, alle höheren Treppenanlagen die wir finden konnten und öfter als es den Eltern recht war in die Notaufnahme. Später habe ich ein Peugeot GPX vom Sparbuch erwerben dürfen, als das geklaut wurde, gab es das letzte BMX Rad (bevor Zündapp ZX25 und Yamaha DT80LC II kamen) in etwa genau so, wie es jetzt endlich wieder bei mir steht. Heute ist es nur teils Vintage (Akisu Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Kurbel, Lager, Griffe, Numberplate), teils retro (Polster, Bremsen, Pedale, Skyway), viele Teile sind von Rainers Bike Shop.

Das Rad benutze ich, um meine kleine Tochter auf dem Laufrad zu begleiten, oder auf Pumptracks zum trainieren. Wheelies gehen noch, der Rest kommt langsam wieder. Es wird aber bewegt und soll kein Standzeug sein. Sonst fahre ich ein Enduro in Bikeparks spazieren.

Sattelklemme und Reifen sind noch nicht wie damals. Cheng Shin Skinwall Comp 3 sind mir noch keine über der weg gelaufen. Oakley Griffe wären eigentlich auch richtiger, weil ich die öfter gefahren bin. Sind vermutlich unbezahlbar. Und die Polster sind ein Kompromiss, was besseres in gleichem Design wäre nett. Falls da jemand was weiß? 

Naja. Ich hab mir nen kleinen Traum erfüllt und müsste noch bissi was tauschen. Die damals von mir präferierte Setback Stütze hält heute mein Gewicht nicht mehr so gut aus 

Ihr dürft gerne mit Kritik um Euch werfen, kann ich gut ab und weiß auch, dass das kein 100% Oldtimer ist...


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2017)

.. Wheelies wie früher bekomme ich auch noch hin ..sowie den anderen "klein"Kram ..wie bunny-hop etc. 
aber dann .. ist es auch schon vorbei ..mit den alten Talenten .. als man noch Kindlich Leichtsinnig war


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2017)

..und noch weitere Netzfundbilder ..eigene Fotos hab ich leider nicht mehr 
zudem fehlt mir leider noch immer ein schönes oldschool-BMX ..
..mal sehen ..eventuell klappt es ja irgendwann mal ?! 

ps. im Grunde würde mir ein HUTCH .. GT .. und/oder auch ein HARO super .. gefallen .. aber die Preise sind ja unverschämt geworden


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Lousa (9. Oktober 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> ... teils Vintage (Akisu Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Kurbel, Lager, Griffe, Numberplate), teils retro (Polster, Bremsen, Pedale, Skyway), viele Teile sind von Rainers Bike Shop.



Das Bike ist lecker und die Akisu Rahmen find ich eh immer wieder verlockend... aktuell wird bei mir in der Nähe eines angeboten, bin drauf und dran zuzuschlagen, würde aber vermutlich nur rumstehen


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2017)

Lousa schrieb:


> ... aktuell wird bei mir in der Nähe eines angeboten, bin drauf und dran zuzuschlagen, würde aber vermutlich nur rumstehen


... würde mir ähnlich gehen, trotzdem hätte ich gern WIEDER eins ... ein oldschool-bmx-hutch war zudem nun mal mein ERSTES FAHRRAD ..
somit wäre es mir egal ob es meist dann nur noch an der Wand hängen würde, außerdem sind ja auch die Erinnerung daran ...
und an der damaligen Zeit ... das wichtigste für mich ...welche dann wieder erweckt werden würden ...


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2017)

kleine Abweichung von Oldschool, aber eventuell findet es ja der eine oder andere trotzdem sehenswert 





aus 1998 afterShock ... einige PARTS find ich richtig geil ... an dem Teil, wie z.B. die Kurbeln etc.


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2017)

.. Partlist :
1998 Mountain Cycle Aftershock

The frame, fork, parts, and all stickers are original.

Frame: Mountain Cycle Aftershock 1st Generation
Fork: Brand X Titanium
Stem: Answer Stubbie
Bars: Haro Fusion
Headset: Chris King
Grips: Jive Tentacles
Brakes: Shimano DX V-brake
Lever: Shimano DX
Seat Post: AXC Dlux
Seat Post Clamp: Unknown
Seat: Dakar Titanio 
Rims: Odyssey T-1000
Hubs: JP High Flange
Cranks: FSA Afterburner
Spider: FSA
Chain Ring: GT
Pedals: Crupi
Cages: JP
Tires: Tioga Comp III
Chain: KMC


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2017)

..ach schitt.. eigentlich hatte ich hier noch Detail-Fotos gepostet, 
aber scheinbar werden diese nicht vollständig wiedergegeben .. echt schade


----------



## Deleted 314425 (16. Oktober 2017)

coole sachen hier ich werd mal demnächst auch ein zwei bikes posten


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (16. Oktober 2017)

@svennox Das Teil ist ja total abgefahren . wow.


----------



## svennox (1. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (1. November 2017)




----------



## svennox (1. November 2017)

82er HUTCH XL24


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2018)

.. mal ein paar Impressionen


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2018)

..auch das tolle Bild möchte ich hier verewigen


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2018)




----------



## Lousa (18. Januar 2018)

eieiei, harte Arbeit in dem Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (23. Januar 2018)

es gab doch ende der 80ziger so eine bmx zeitschrift in deutschland,hat die einer von euch??


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. Januar 2018)

gobo schrieb:


> es gab doch ende der 80ziger so eine bmx zeitschrift in deutschland,hat die einer von euch??


BMX-Speed, leider habe ich keine mehr...
Hier noch ein paar Ausschnitte im Bezug auf das PTR-Trickteam!
Hier noch ein paar Titelbilder...


----------



## gobo (25. Januar 2018)

jaaaa genau,omg was vemisse ich die ´80!!!


----------



## svennox (10. April 2018)

BMX E.T.


----------



## svennox (10. April 2018)




----------



## svennox (13. April 2018)

Ich pack das paul-sierra-shredder-final mal hier rein  .. auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so richtig hier rein paßt


----------



## svennox (13. April 2018)

UND wieder was schönes altes klassisches 
aus 1983


----------



## Henneh (27. April 2018)

Mit so einem BMX 2000 bin ich 1983 durch die Wälder geheizt und habe mit Kumpels “Weitsprung Wettbewerbe” gemacht. Geile Zeit.
Jetzt habe ich dieses bei EBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden und habe zugeschlagen. Eventuell wird einer meiner Jungs damit jetzt genau so viel Spaß haben!


----------



## svennox (2. Mai 2018)

Henneh schrieb:


> Mit so einem BMX 2000 bin ich 1983 durch die Wälder geheizt und habe mit Kumpels “Weitsprung Wettbewerbe” gemacht. Geile Zeit.
> Jetzt habe ich dieses bei EBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden und habe zugeschlagen. Eventuell wird einer meiner Jungs damit jetzt genau so viel Spaß haben!


..HIHI stimmt, geht mir ähnlich..
nur das es damals ein Hutch und später ein GT ..bei mir ..war 

..und mein Sohnemann dann doch schnell wieder LEIDER abstieg vom BMX,
dann lieber Fussball, American Football SPIELTE ..und nun .. überwiegend RENNRAD fährt..
.. naja.. da steckt man eben nicht drin


----------



## asco1 (1. Juli 2018)

... wenn man Sonntag morgens um 5:20 Uhr nach der Arbeit nach Hause rollt, sind die Straßen noch schön leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2018)

In meinen Augen ein TRAUM oldschool BMX


----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2018)




----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2018)

immer wieder beeindruckend


----------



## asco1 (18. Dezember 2018)

Grüße aus den 80ern


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. Dezember 2018)

Schade das das kein DeLorean mit Fluxkompensator ist! Dann würde ich dir die Grüße aus den 80igern glatt abnehmen!


----------



## asco1 (19. Dezember 2018)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Schade das das kein DeLorean mit Fluxkompensator ist! Dann würde ich dir die Grüße aus den 80igern glatt abnehmen!


Ja schade, aber der VW Santana war das einzige Modell in 1/24 aus den 80ern, das ich hier hatte. Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Lousa (29. Januar 2019)

Das scheint jemand mächtig sauer zu sein. 

Das Foto vom CW-Rahmen ist jedenfalls nice 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/oldschool-bmx-schwachsinn/1042511499-217-6443


----------



## Heimi65199 (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mein alten BMX zu restaurieren und bin über folgende Dinge gestoßen:
am Lenkrad steht 4130 Chromoly und ein Aufkleber GT.

Nun denke ich, dass es ein GT BMX Bike ist. Aber ich gerne würde ich wissen welches?
Am der Hinterradaufhängung habe ich folgenden Hinweis gefunden, kann aber nichts mit anfangen:

R47510.

Das Rad ist ca. aus der Zeit 1980-1990 und komplett aus Chrom.

Aktuell habe ich es auseinander gebaut, weshalb ich kein komplettes Bild hochladen kann.
Dort hatte ich noch schöne rote Reifen drauf 57-406 von Goodyear Lucky Stone. Leider scheint es diese Reifen in der Größe nicht mehr zu geben, so habe ich nun eine alternative bestellt in 47-406. Sind wohl etwas schmaler. Denke ich, denn ich bin Laie.

Sobald ein ein Bild vom Rahmen habe, werde ich es posten!


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn es ein GT Rahmen ist, kannst du das ganz einfach erkennen. Das Oberrohr ist hinter dem Sattelrohr weitergefürht und auf, sagen wir mal dem Abschnitt, ist ein GT-Logo zu sehen. Hier im 4ten Bild zu sehen...
Den Schweißnähten an deiner Ausfallenden nach glaube ich nicht, das es ein GT ist. Vergleiche mal das Bild von dir mit dem von den Ausfallenden in dem Link von mir. Schicke ein Gesamtbild und dir kann vielleicht geholfen werden...
Kann sein das du genau die Reifen nicht mehr bekommst, aber 20-Zoll-Reifen solltest du ohne Probleme bekommen und wenn die etwas schmaler sind, sit das auch kein Beinbruch. Ich vermute die sind 2 Zoll statt 2 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimi65199 (9. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Antwort.

Dann habe ich definitiv kein GT Bike. Ich habe keine Verlängerung.

 Dann sind die Aufkleber am Lenker nur einfach aufgeklebt worden.

Genau. Es sollten 20x2.125 sein, am besten. Bekommen habe ich nur 20x1.75.

Gruß Sven 




pastajunkie schrieb:


> Wenn es ein GT Rahmen ist, kannst du das ganz einfach erkennen. Das Oberrohr ist hinter dem Sattelrohr weitergefürht und auf, sagen wir mal dem Abschnitt, ist ein GT-Logo zu sehen. Hier im 4ten Bild zu sehen...
> Den Schweißnähten an deiner Ausfallenden nach glaube ich nicht, das es ein GT ist. Vergleiche mal das Bild von dir mit dem von den Ausfallenden in dem Link von mir. Schicke ein Gesamtbild und dir kann vielleicht geholfen werden...
> Kann sein das du genau die Reifen nicht mehr bekommst, aber 20-Zoll-Reifen solltest du ohne Probleme bekommen und wenn die etwas schmaler sind, sit das auch kein Beinbruch. Ich vermute die sind 2 Zoll statt 2 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. Februar 2019)

Der Lenker kann ja ein GT sein, der hat ja nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun... Am Lenker ist das GT glaube ich nur aufgeprägt. Und ein Aufkleber an der Seite! Bilder würden helfen!
Muss der Reifen unbedingt Rot sein? Dann gibt es auch andere Größen!


----------



## Heimi65199 (9. Februar 2019)

Mmh, außer Aufkleber habe ich nichts gefunden.
Dann ist es wohl eine andere Marke.

Ich dachte nur es hätte was mit GT zu tun.

Rote Reifen wollte ich, weil ich überall Rote Details habe. Fand ich besser und schöner mat am original zu sein.




pastajunkie schrieb:


> Der Lenker kann ja ein GT sein, der hat ja nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun... Am Lenker ist das GT glaube ich nur aufgeprägt. Und ein Aufkleber an der Seite! Bilder würden helfen!
> Muss der Reifen unbedingt Rot sein? Dann gibt es auch andere Größen!


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. Februar 2019)

Der Lenker könnte ein GT Pro sein, die Schweißnähte sehen gut aus, die Form kommt auch hin. Mit der Prägung kann ich mich auch täuschen, is halt auch schon ne zeitlang her... Wegen der Form einfach mal _GT Pro Lenker Oldschool_ googeln und da sind mehrere zu finden...

Durch die Farbe für die Reifen schränkst du die Auswahl halt auch sehr ein, aber wenn du welche gefunden hast, ist doch O.K.! Wenn sie zu schmal sind, kannst du ja immer noch tauschen!


----------



## Lousa (9. Februar 2019)

Den Lenker würde ich anhand des Fotos auch auf original GT schätzen.
Bin auf Fotos vom ganzen Rad gespannt.


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. Februar 2019)

@Lousa liefert ja gleich das passende Bild als Avatar für den Rahmen,  was ich heute Morgen beschrieben habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimi65199 (9. Februar 2019)

Heute hätten eigentlich die Bremsbacken und die Reifen kommen sollen. Wahrscheinlich dann doch eher Montag.
Am Lenker muss ich die Kugellagerringe austauschen. Leider gebrochen.

Ich mache die Tage mal Fotos vom Rahmen!


----------



## Heimi65199 (11. Februar 2019)

Heute kamen die Reifen, die Bremsblöcke sowie die Kugellager.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Fett zum schmieren und das Bike steht heute Abend. Toi toi toi.

Ich hoffe es klappt alles.


----------



## Lousa (11. Februar 2019)

Heimi65199 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es klappt alles.



Viel Erfolg!
Bei der ganzen Arbeit, die Du Dir machst, würde ich die Pedalen noch austauschen.
Ansonsten find ich blinkiblinki Chrom auch immer fein.


----------



## Heimi65199 (11. Februar 2019)

Da hast Du recht, bin aber bisher an dem Abmontieren gescheitert. Die Schraube und Co. sitzen sehr fest.

Vielleicht probiert ich es nochmal.

P.S.: Hast Du nicht in Deinen Bilder ein BMX Bike mit roten Reifen stehen?! Das sind auf jeden Fall die Reifen, welche ich jetzt auch habe aber eben viel dicker.


----------



## Lousa (12. Februar 2019)

Heimi65199 schrieb:


> P.S.: Hast Du nicht in Deinen Bilder ein BMX Bike mit roten Reifen stehen?! Das sind auf jeden Fall die Reifen, welche ich jetzt auch habe aber eben viel dicker.



ja, ist aber nicht mein BMX.
Ich denke, die Reifen sehen nur dicker aus, da es sich um eine Neuauflage in 16 Zoll vom Sohn des alten GTs handelt.


----------



## Heimi65199 (13. Februar 2019)

So, Räder sind aufgezogen. Das Bild zeigt Original und Nachbaute auf Felge. 

Langsam wird es.


----------



## Sespri (16. Februar 2019)

Fantastische Bilder!

Ich kann mich sehr gut an die Anfänge der 80er Jahre erinnern, als die BMX Welle rüberschwappte. Ich hatte damals auch eins und bin ein paar lokale Rennen gefahren. Am Start war ich oft der Schnellste, da ich grösser und stärker war als viele andere. In der Ebene hat sich das Ganze dann wieder relativiert...
Marke weiss ich nicht mehr. Was mich aber v.a. gestresst hat ist, dass ich das Bike im elterlichen Keller verstaut hatte und als ich es irgendwann abholen wollte, hatte es Mutti verschenkt, weil ich "ohnehin schon zu gross" für das Bike war... 

Jahre später glaubte ich mit einem 24" Azonic Dirtbike, welches ich im Internet ersteigert hatte, die Erinnerungen aufleben zu lassen. 
Ich kann mich an den Samstag erinnern, als ob es gestern war. Ich stehe oben am Startgatter (welches zwar nicht hochgeklappt war, aber egal) stelle mich auf die Pedale und lasse es runterkrachen. Und schon beim losfahren und speziell beim Überfahren der ersten Wellen wurde mir schlagartig bewusst, dass sich nicht ein 20 jähriger, sondern ein 50 jähriger Körper über die Wellen wagt. Ich hatte die Moves wirklich in meinem Gedächnis gespeichert und wusste haargenau wie es sich damals anfühlte. Innert Sekundenbruchteilen zu realisieren, dass es nur Erinnerungen waren, die man nicht so ohne weiteres auf einen älteren Körper übertragen kann, hatte mich schon beschäftigt.

Aber das Azonic habe ich immer noch...


----------



## Rush001 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute....hab mir seit gestern all die Beiträge durchgelesen.....es wird ja länger nicht mehr geschrieben.....dennoch wollte ich mein Projekt hier noch einstellen....Mongoose '84 (10th anniversary)....ehrliche Meinungen sind willkommen


----------



## Maui_Jim (21. Juni 2019)

Sieht gut aus! Mir gefallen die Bremsgrife nur nicht, aber sonst Top! Da sieht eine Schraube aus, als wäre sie rostig, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Rush001 (21. Juni 2019)

Da rostet schon so einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (21. Juni 2019)

Rush001 schrieb:


> Da rostet schon so einiges


Das fällt gar nicht so sehr auf, die Schraube an der Bremse schon...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Juni 2019)

Im Prinzip ein tolles Rad. Du brauchst nur unbedingt den passenden Lenker. Die hohen Querstangen haben es damals ausgemacht.


----------



## Rush001 (22. Juni 2019)

Du magst recht haben, aber mir persönlich haben die nie gefallen .....hatte lange überlegt


----------



## captainz3 (23. Juni 2019)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Bremsgrife nur nicht, aber sonst Top!


Hatten die Mongoose damals nicht diese leich abgewinkelten Bremsgriffe oder war das nur so bei den noch früheren Modellen in den 80ern?


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. Juni 2019)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Hatten die Mongoose damals nicht diese leich abgewinkelten Bremsgriffe oder war das nur so bei den noch früheren Modellen in den 80ern?


Die Schraube am Bremsgriff sieht aus als wäre dort Rost, deshalb schrieb ich das. Die Form sollte passen!

Is doch auch wurscht, wenn es @Rush001 gefällt ist es doch super!


----------



## svennox (25. Juni 2019)

..die Bremshebel find auch ich extrem schlimm,
aber "so what" ..is eben ein echter Klassiker, da läßt sich immer so einiges ändern, dass bringt sie Zeit so mit sich 
DANKE für dein BMX und dein Post @Rush001 ..auch ich war schonmal kurz davor ein mongoose zu kaufen, aber eben nur kurz davor


----------



## Ruhrpottcruiser (28. Juni 2019)

ich finde das Dingen schon echt nice. ich hatte ein 1984 Schwinn Predator mit Skyway Tuffs und blauen Gumwallreifen. Leider hab ich das für viel zu wenig Geld verkauft vor 5 Jahren . Aber grade die Mongoose BMX sind immer noch sehr gefragt , grade wenn sie so original wie möglich sind. Patina und Eigenarten gehören schließlich dazu. ich finds gut 

meins im Anhang


----------



## svennox (1. Juli 2019)

Fotos dürfen ruhig auch in groß gezeigt werden .. Danke dafür !!!


----------



## Rush001 (10. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten, das war auch mein erstes Projekt und da ich Ende des Jahres Vater werde, soll das gute Stück mein Kind einmal erben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (18. Oktober 2019)

Hach- nachdem ich ja noch ein paar Teile rumfliegen hatte und diese nicht vergammeln sollten habe ich mir wieder was zusammengeschraubt/ lackiert etc. 
ein Kynast wieder
Die blauen Griffe sind unbenutzte aus den 80ern . Bei den Reifen habe ich auf die günstigen Kenda zurückgegriffen .
Bremshebel und Felgenbremse von DiaCompe 
die Pedale hatte ich noch und habe sie auch gleich neu lackiert.
Den Sitz habe ich so um 1990 rum im zarten Alter von 12 von meinem Taschengeld gekauft.

Ich suche noch weiter nach schönen Polstern. Momentan habe welche mit denen ich nicht so ganz zufrieden bin. BMX 2000 Polster gab es in blau vor einem Jahr bei ebay - da war ich aber noch nicht soweit ;-)
Ich habe mir das jetzt so zurecht gemacht wie ich es damals gerne gehabt hätte.


----------



## Dean76 (17. Dezember 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Den Lenker versuche ich noch in silberfarben zu kriegen.
> Die eine Kurbelkappe werde ich auch noch bei Gelegenheit austauschen.



Auch wenn ich es bereits meinem Kumpel Alex vermacht habe, möchte ich trotzdem hier noch das "Endergebnis" zeigen?

Mit Nitto Lenker?







Kurbelkappen sind von Sakae dran gekommen.




Toadstool (Nachbau ODI "Mushrooms") Griffe und die schöneren Suntour Shifter?








Hier auch mal mit einem Selle San Marco "Laser" Sattel?

Ein wirklich schönes Rad?
Aber bei Alex ist es bestens aufgehoben?

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## raven1 (18. Dezember 2019)

BMX ?
Das ist doch eher was für die Classic Bike Abteilung, oder ?


----------



## Waits (20. Dezember 2019)

xxx


----------



## Kwietsch (19. Februar 2020)

Ich baue gerade meiner Frau aus vielen Resten und noch mehr Schnäppchen einen günstig geschossenen Akisu Rahmen auf, damit auch sie nach vielen Jahren wieder ein Oldschool BMX besitzt.

Sagen wir mal so, es wird 80s-neon-Augenkrebs-bunt-farbig. Gelber Rahmen, Skyway Tuffs in schweinerosa, neongrüne Griffe und Zughüllen, schwarze Pads und DiaCompe Bremsen, Comp III Nachbauten. 

Ich verschone Euch erstmal mit Bildern, bis es fertig ist.


----------



## Sespri (19. Februar 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Meins
> war lange Zeit mein Bike für alles, ...wir sind per du. ?



BMX, Röhrenverstärker, Vinyl...Ein Mann mit Style...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (19. Februar 2020)

xxx


----------



## Kwietsch (28. Februar 2020)

Hab’s ja angedroht!
Die Frau hat Spaß. Bremsen mit grünen Bowdenzughüllen hat es inzwischen auch schon!


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2020)

Habe mal etwas aufgeräumt und das 1983 Schwinn KingSting rausgeholt


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2020)

Und gleich noch das 1986 GT Pacific Flyer hinterher


----------



## jaroGT (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo Oldschool BMX Gemeinde,

hier ein seltenes GT aus 85/86. Genauso sah es aus als ich mein letztes Rennen fuhr (87). Der Rahmen ist ein Prototyp (hat keine Rahmenr.) und ist ein „Pro“ bzw. „Team“ Serie. Es gab den damals nur in weis oder gelb. Das GT wiegt bischen mehr als 9 Kilo und war schon damals was besonderes. Ein paar highlights:
JMC Sattelklemme
Suntour sealed bearings Naben
SR tubular crank 180 er (mit sealed Lager)
GT Pro-Performer Lenker (ich weiß, ist ein Freestyle Lenker aber durch die niedrige Bauweise ideal für mich)
Araya Felgen
etc.
Folgende Teile wurden ausgetauscht:
Pedale original waren (natürlich) Suntour beartrap. Eine hab ich noch die zweite - keine Ahnung ich hab alles auf den Kopf gestell- ich finde sie nicht
Bremszüge - Odyseey slic Model 85 (original Züge vorhanden)
Bremsbacken - Odyseey (original Dia-Compe vorhanden)
Griffe original AME unitron in gelb auf blau - verschollen jetzt auch wieder AME‘s
Donuts 
Ansonsten ist alles original. Lack wurde von mir restauriert. Es wäre ein leichtes gewesen den Rahmen neu zu lackieren aber das wollte ich nicht. Habe jeden Kratzer mit feinen Pinsel und Lupe bearbeitet. Deswegen sieht der Lack auf den Foto so gut aus.
Gruss


----------



## Haraldus (15. Mai 2020)

Sehr sehr schönes GT, hast dir ja auch viel Mühe mit der Beschreibung gegeben, toll das du es noch hast, freu dich daran!
 Fährst du es denn auch noch?
Gruß und weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Bikes


----------



## jaroGT (15. Mai 2020)

Danke, ja Ich fahr es wieder....war über 30 Jahre eingelagert. Erst dieses Forum hat mich dazu gebracht es wieder aufzubauen. Deswegen mein Post. Soll ein kleines Dankeschön an das Forum sein...


----------



## Kwietsch (15. Mai 2020)

Weil es gerade zum „fährst Du es auch“ passt, hab ich noch ein Foto vom Zweit-BMX a.k.a. Resteaufbau auf meiner kleinen Entspannungsübungsrunde heute gemacht.
Hab es eigentlich bei den alten Akisu Rahmen bevorzugte Inverkehrbringer? Ich suche noch ein zeitgemäßes Decalset und weiß nicht, was relativ nah an originalen Rädern wäre?


----------



## jaroGT (15. Mai 2020)

Zweit und dritt BMX? Sehr gerne......GT Performer und Dyno detour......


----------



## raven1 (18. Mai 2020)

Mein Projekt..... CW Phaze1 von 1984, restauriert.... noch nicht ganz fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (18. Mai 2020)

very nice!


----------



## svennox (26. Mai 2020)

raven1 schrieb:


> Mein Projekt..... CW Phaze1 von 1984, restauriert.... noch nicht ganz fertig....


wow..nice ! ..darfst gern noch weitere Bilder von dem Teil zeigen !
ps. HUTCH Stem etc. echt cool ..


----------



## schnubbel1201 (16. November 2020)

huhu alle zusammen, habe letztens ein Bmx in einer verfallenen Scheune gefunden, mit heim genommen, entstaubt und Lager gefettet.. jetzt kommen morgen noch neue Reifen, Schläuche und griffe.... 

es steht an der Seite "prophete".. 
gab in den 80ern ein Modell von akisu das ihm sehr ähnlich ist.. 

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Maui_Jim (16. November 2020)

Es handelt sich bei Prophete um ein deutsches Fabrikat, welches nicht ganz so im Interesse vieler liegt. 
Wenn es dir Spaß macht den Hobel aufzumöbeln, nur zu.


----------



## schnubbel1201 (16. November 2020)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei Prophete um ein deutsches Fabrikat, welches nicht ganz so im Interesse vieler liegt.
> Wenn es dir Spaß macht den Hobel aufzumöbeln, nur zu.


ah okay, danke..


----------



## Kwietsch (16. November 2020)

Akisu hat für viele Hersteller Rahmen gebaut. Da gab es günstige und teure.

Es könnte also sein, dass Prophete den Rahmen von Akisu bezogen oder nachgebaut hat.


----------



## leftyben (21. November 2020)

Zweimal sunn
26/16


----------



## jaroGT (30. März 2021)

Hallo!
Hier zwei Killerbienen in 20 und 24 Zoll. Nicht ganz Oldschool aber trotzdem hübsch -oder?


----------



## DonLeidos (30. Juni 2021)

So! Mal ein Update zu meinem GT !
Mittlerweile hab ich den Chrom mal aufgehübscht und nen Padset organisiert.
Außerdem sind die türkisen Oakley O-Wing blauen Oakley B2 gewichen.
Die Kette ist auch gewechselt worden.
Die Bremsanlage ist jetzt endlich wieder eine Dia-Compe MX1000.
Den Lenker hab ich von von einem Peregrine zu einen Skyway Lenker ausgetauscht
Meine verchromte Tuf-Neck Sattelklemme ist leider gebrochen und musste erstmal einer Replica weichen.
Hab zwar noch ne Dia-Compe Sattelklemme aber weiß noch nicht ob ich die montiere.
Was noch geändert bzw Entlackt werden muss sind die Kettenblattschrauben, die ich mal in weiß angepinselt habe.
Des weiteren muss das Ritzel getauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (30. Juni 2021)

DonLeidos schrieb:


> So! Mal ein Update zu meinem GT !
> Mittlerweile hab ich den Chrom mal aufgehübscht und nen Padset organisiert.
> Außerdem sind die türkisen Oakley O-Wing blauen Oakley B2 gewichen.
> Die Kette ist auch gewechselt worden.
> ...


Sehr geil.
Wo gab es die Griffe und zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## DonLeidos (30. Juni 2021)

Die hat mir ein Kumpel geschenkt.
Der hatte die Anfang der 90er Jahre leider in blau gekauft, wollte aber schwarze.
Da die nun fast 30 Jahre bei ihm zu lagen hat er sie mir geschenkt.


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Juni 2021)

DonLeidos schrieb:


> Die hat mir ein Kumpel geschenkt.
> Der hatte die Anfang der 90er Jahre leider in blau gekauft, wollte aber schwarze.
> Da die nun fast 30 Jahre bei ihm zu lagen hat er sie mir geschenkt.


Ein wahrer wahrer Freund!!!


----------



## DonLeidos (1. Juli 2021)

Oh ja! Einer der aller besten


----------



## LoganFive (19. Januar 2022)

Habe mein Winterprojekt fertig. 2000er Redline Cruiser 24":

Vorher:





Nachher:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Januar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (20. Januar 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1405961Anhang anzeigen 1405962Anhang anzeigen 1405963



Interessante Version. Ist aber kein Original Kuwahara, oder?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Januar 2022)

Ne leider nicht🤷‍♂️


----------



## Swifty-Cent (15. März 2022)

Hallo, habe ein oldschool bmx auf dem Schrott gefunden. Ich denke 80/90 er Jahre. Muss mal aus einer Verlosung gestammt haben von m&m‘s. Habe es restauriert aber Lack mit blessuren so belassen. Ich mag es wenn man die Vergangenheit sieht. Kann mir jemand was zum Rahmen sagen? Beste Grüße


----------



## Kwietsch (15. März 2022)

Swifty-Cent schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein oldschool bmx auf dem Schrott gefunden. Ich denke 80/90 er Jahre. Muss mal aus einer Verlosung gestammt haben von m&m‘s. Habe es restauriert aber Lack mit blessuren so belassen. Ich mag es wenn man die Vergangenheit sieht. Kann mir jemand was zum Rahmen sagen? Beste Grüße


Bild ist etwas dunkel. Da verschwinden Details. Ich denke für die Profis hier müssten bessere Fotos her. Gabelenden und Heck, Steuerrohrdreieck in hell und nah. Irgendwelche Nummern an den Ausfallenden oder so?


----------



## Swifty-Cent (15. März 2022)

Hier noch paar Bilder


----------



## Maui_Jim (15. März 2022)

Den Schweißnähten nach, kein hochpreisiger Hersteller. BMX 2000 kann es nicht sein, die hatten eine Verstärkung *im *vorderen Rahmendreieck. Wie viele andere auch... Keine Ahnung, da gab es viele...


----------



## Kwietsch (16. März 2022)

Swifty-Cent schrieb:


> Hier noch paar Bilder


Da kann ich nichts sagen, sorry. Sieht nicht nach was besonderem aus aber was solls...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe mein Projekt "Wiederaufbereitung" gestartet. Als Oldschooler der ersten Stunde und frühen 80iger Jahre bleibt die Leidenschaft bestehen. So habe ich mir mein altes GT Pro Fresstyle Tour vom Speicher gekramt und bis auf die allerletzte Schraube zerlegt. Die GT Naben komplett gewartet und neu gefettet, ebenso alle anderen Lagerungen inkl. Rotor. Eins muß man dazu sagen, die Amis haben wirklich sche*** Fett genommen beim Tretlager und dem Rotor. Hingegen bei den Gabellagern perfekt!
Ziel ist es, das Bike so original wie irgendwie möglich zu erhalten. Ggf. überlege ich, ein paar Tuffs nachzurüsten. Für mich die ultimative Felge der 80iger.

Zu den Bildern muß gesagt werden, dass es mein 2. BMX aus den 90igern ist. Mein erstes Bike ließ sein Leben im Tausch gegen was motorisiertes. Schande über mich


----------



## LoganFive (20. September 2022)

GT mit Tuff


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. September 2022)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch ich habe mein Projekt "Wiederaufbereitung" gestartet. Als Oldschooler der ersten Stunde und frühen 80iger Jahre bleibt die Leidenschaft bestehen. So habe ich mir mein altes GT Pro Fresstyle Tour vom Speicher gekramt und bis auf die allerletzte Schraube zerlegt. Die GT Naben komplett gewartet und neu gefettet, ebenso alle anderen Lagerungen inkl. Rotor. Eins muß man dazu sagen, die Amis haben wirklich sche*** Fett genommen beim Tretlager und dem Rotor. Hingegen bei den Gabellagern perfekt!
> Ziel ist es, das Bike so original wie irgendwie möglich zu erhalten. Ggf. überlege ich, ein paar Tuffs nachzurüsten. Für mich die ultimative Felge der 80iger.
> 
> Zu den Bildern muß gesagt werden, dass es mein 2. BMX aus den 90igern ist. Mein erstes Bike ließ sein Leben im Tausch gegen was motorisiertes. Schande über mich


1993 wie meins. Und ich habe meins auch auf 80er getunt. Mein Redline RL 20 wurde 1986 geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. September 2022)

Sehr sehr geil! Meine Überlegung ist ähnlich wie bei dir. Schwarze Tuffs mit weißen Reifen, bzw. weiße Tuffs mit schwarzen. Ich denke aber, die weißen werden es machen, - irgendwann. Tatsächlich erkenne ich auf den ersten Blick optisch keinen Unterschied im Rahmendesign zwischen Performer und meinem Pro Freestyle Tour. Weißt Du einen?

Das RL geklaut? Ich glaube ich wäre ausgerastet!! Das RL war auch ein bildschöner Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. September 2022)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil! Meine Überlegung ist ähnlich wie bei dir. Schwarze Tuffs mit weißen Reifen, bzw. weiße Tuffs mit schwarzen. Ich denke aber, die weißen werden es machen, - irgendwann. Tatsächlich erkenne ich auf den ersten Blick optisch keinen Unterschied im Rahmendesign zwischen Performer und meinem Pro Freestyle Tour. Weißt Du einen?
> 
> Das RL geklaut? Ich glaube ich wäre ausgerastet!! Das RL war auch ein bildschöner Rahmen.


Meins ist auch ein Pro Freestyle Tour. Das identische wie deins. Habe halt diese decals bekommen. Ein Performer ist nicht made in USA, trimoly und hat andere Ausfallenden.


----------



## LoganFive (20. September 2022)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil! Meine Überlegung ist ähnlich wie bei dir. Schwarze Tuffs mit weißen Reifen, bzw. weiße Tuffs mit schwarzen. Ich denke aber, die weißen werden es machen, - irgendwann.


Blaue Tuffs mit weißen Reifen ist auch geil.





Oder halt so:


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. September 2022)

Lousa schrieb:


> Den Lenker würde ich anhand des Fotos auch auf original GT schätzen.
> Bin auf Fotos vom ganzen Rad gespannt.


Sehe ich auch so, der ist original.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. September 2022)

Ist da noch was zu retten? Das Chrom ist schon ziemlich mitgenommen.


----------



## LoganFive (27. September 2022)

Ich würde es mal an einer Stelle versuchen. Z.B. mit Nevr Dull oder einer anderen guten Metallpolitur.
Flugrost geht damit weg. Ist es wirklich verrostet, müsste man den Rahmen aufbereiten und neu verchromen.
Der Rahmen von meinem Redline war auch voll mit Flugrost.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1558228Anhang anzeigen 1558229Anhang anzeigen 1558230
> 
> Ist da noch was zu retten? Das Chrom ist schon ziemlich mitgenommen.


Top Teil! 1994er Slammer. Alleine schon die Ukai HP. Und so ist man wirklich gefahren. Mit dem Sattel und so. Geil.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. September 2022)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Top Teil! 1994er Slammer. Alleine schon die Ukai HP. Und so ist man wirklich gefahren. Mit dem Sattel und so. Geil.


Das ist mein Rad, jede Schraube selbst besorgt und eingebaut. Mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Rad mit 14 (oder besser ab 14) oder so.

Hab das nach und nach selbst aufgebaut. Hatte ein Motobecane Race BMX mit Plastikspeichen als Kinderspaßrad, bei dem zuerst die Gabel gebrochen ist, dann die Hoffman Bikes rein, dann ist der Rahmen gebrochen, Slammer aufgetrieben, dann war mir die Bremsleistung zu schwach mit den Plastiks, Ukai Alu Felgen besorgt, immer noch zu schwache Bremsleistung, also die Ukai HP besorgt und so ist nach und nach diese Flatlandmaschine entstanden. Für meine damaligen Verhältnisse ist da unendlich Kohle reingeflossen, 2000 Mark oder so.
Der abgesägte GT Sattel, bei dem die Sattelspitze auf Höhe der Lenkerenden sein musste... 🥰

War der Horror damals an Teile zu kommen in der BMX Provinz. Glaube für den Rotor hab ich 1 Jahr gesucht und rumtelefoniert. Irgendwann gab es dann erste Versandläden die BMX Teile hatten.

Die jungen Leute wissen gar nicht wie das war ohne dieses Internetz. Auch Tricks lernen ohne Tutorials usw...👴

Ich hasse mich nur selbst dafür, das Ding über 20 Jahre im feuchten Keller verroten gelassen zu haben. Hatte immer im Hinterkopf, dass ich es mal retten muss, da hängen ne Menge schöne Erinnerungen dran 😭


----------



## LoganFive (28. Oktober 2022)

Heute die Reifen auf weiß gewechselt. Passt besser finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real_oldstyler (16. Dezember 2022)

@ Bergziegel_MTB: Pack den Rahmen mal für 24h in ein Oxalsäurebad.
Anleitung findest im Inet. 
WICHTIG: Der Rahmen muss komplett getaucht sein und bleiben für die 24h! Da darf nix in der Umgebungsluft hängen, sonst oxidiert der Übergang komplett kaputt.
VG


----------



## LoganFive (16. Dezember 2022)

Update: es sind noch Redline Decals drauf gekommen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Dezember 2022)

LoganFive schrieb:


> Heute die Reifen auf weiß gewechselt. Passt besser finde ich.
> Anhang anzeigen 1575924Anhang anzeigen 1575925Anhang anzeigen 1575926Anhang anzeigen 1575927


Und das Bike immer schön über den Rasen tragen, damit die Reifen so schön weiß bleiben wie aktuell ;-)


----------

